# SPITFIRE announce ALBION - pre order now open with discount voucher offer!



## Synesthesia

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/albion.html (AVAILABLE WORLDWIDE IN JULY FOR £349 GBP, PRE-ORDER EXCLUSIVELY FROM SPITFIRE's SITE FOR £299)

*ALL PREORDERS will receive a personal discount code entitling the purchaser to a further 25% DISCOUNT off any purchase in the Spitfire web shop - including the Percussion and Harp, but also any future modules.*








Made from a totally new set of samples recorded in May and June 2011 at Air-Studios Lyndhurst Hall, ALBION is the most exciting addition to Spitfire’s commercial range to date. 

A one-stop-shop of thundering orchestral delights, punk’d steam pads, epic percussion, cinematic loop tools and the totally unique “Ostinatum”.

It is Spitfire’s aim with “Albion” to provide the world at large with a taste of the Spitfire experience whatever the computer system. To also integrate into larger writing suites, on secondary rigs, or even a laptop as a sketching device. Spitfire has done this by using their experience as successful media composers to give the end user exactly what is needed. So users can work quickly and efficiently, but most importantly, be provided with a host of tools that ooze the definitive “Spitfire” sound, it’s beauty and inspiration.

This is TRUE Spitfire, with a huge, world class array of musicians recorded “in situ” using techniques revolutionised by Spitfire over the last four years at Air Studios, one of the greatest scoring facilities in the world, through a cornucopia of vintage mics, elite Neve pre-amps, and desk on to tape at 15ips and then transferred through Prism converters at 96k for editing in Protools.

There are several additional features that make this library not only the “best” in it’s class, but the “only”.

The world’s first orchestral library recorded in-it’s-entirety to tape.
95% of mics are vintage, valve and ribbon including Neumann M50 decca tree, AKGC12s, Neumann U47s, Coles and Royer Ribbons.

The world’s first orchestral library that provides four mixable and routable mic positions: CLOSE, DECCA TREE, OUTRIGGERS, AMBIENT.

Ostinatum, a shimmering menagerie of modern tempo mappable Orchestral Ostinatos.

A selection of curiosities to inspire including Punk’d Orchestral ensembles, and eccentricities from the Spitfire Lab.

We have had so many people ask us to give them more time to take advantage of pre-order deals so there is an opportunity to plan financially. So please check back here over the next few days and weeks to get a finer idea of the package that we’re still in production with. But for now:


Our current WIP production list (very much subject to expansion in post-production) is as follows:

*ALBION ORCHESTRA:*

*STRINGS:
*Ens: Longs, Staccato, Con Sord, Pizz.
Hi & Lo FX Library conceived by Orchestrator, Ben Foskett
Hi & Lo Full Legato Patches with variations in Octaves
Hi & Lo Ostinato Machine

*BRASS:
*Ens: Longs, Staccato
Hi & Lo FX Library conceived by Orchestrator, Ben Foskett
Hi & Lo Full Legato Patches with variations in Octaves

*WIND:
*Ens: Longs, Staccato
Hi & Lo FX Library conceived by Orchestrator, Ben Foskett
Hi & Lo Full Legato Patches


*STEPHENSON’S STEAM BAND:
*
String, Wind and Brass, Steam Pads
String, Wind, Percussion and Brass, Coalface Pads
Many more curiosities from the Spitfire Laboratory

*OSTINATUM*: You’ll just have to wait and see!

*BRUNEL LOOPS*: A cornucopia of cinematic tools that help to tick along a cue, add tension. From light turning clocks to thudding pieces of rhythmic sound design.

*DARWIN PERCUSSION*:
Hi Menu
Lo Menu
Metal Menu
Sub and Hits Menu

*CINEMATIC PIANO TOOLS* (Including, low agressive staccatos, hand muted, various FX and Stabs).
And much much more, please check back with us soon for more information, demos and tutorials.

__________________________
DEMOS BEING ADDED:::::
__________________________

heres a quick noodle with three low patches, Strings, Brass and WW. 

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... ckDemo.mov 

_Its about 27meg, and if you prefer a low res version here's a 3 meg ish one too: 
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... LowRes.mov_ 


Here is a quick demo using the Low Strings Octave legato patch: 

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... ctdemo.mov 

_and a lower res version! 
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... LowRes.mov_

heres a quick noodle showing the mic positions for the V1 and V2 legato in octaves patch, and the High Brass legato patch: 


http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... egDemo.mov 
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... egdemo.mov 

_and lo res versions.. 
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... oLORES.mov 
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... oLORES.mov_

Here's a link to a demo of the *Longs*. It also features some of the percussion and pizz included with Albion and has a guest appearance from the Spitfire harp. 

(This is the sound out of the box - no reverb or EQ added. )

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... gsDemo.mp3 


OK - so here is Christian's intro to some of the *other sections* of the library: 

http://bit.ly/mCFUyG 

Please note that he refers to some 'Ostinatum' patches - these are "Steam Ostinatum" patches and not the ones from the Orchestral section of the lib, which function, as you would expect, to help you play cool Ostinatos.. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Simon Ravn

Sounds cool - I really love what you're doing with this project! And I assume the sound will be really smooth as always


----------



## Danny_Owen

Like the sound of it 

Will there be demos before the pre-order period ends?


----------



## TheUnfinished

Excited.


----------



## Synesthesia

Thanks Simon!

Yes Danny - there will be demos before the pre-order period finishes. We will be doing some video demos of some of the patches over the next month.

Cheers!

Paul


----------



## Hannesdm

Really looking forward to this!

Great to see there are legato patches! Will it be able to do polyphonic legato as well?

Am I right to say this library is a bit like Symphobia? If not, what are the biggest differences?


----------



## Hal

Cant wait for the Demos ..sounds very interesting


----------



## lux

aahhh, man we need funds in the next days, indeed, so much cool stuff coming, soooo much.


----------



## Stephen Baysted

pre-ordered.


----------



## JohnG

looks fabulous -- wow!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Wow, you sampled the Steam Band?!!! 






Seriously, the lib looks to be killer! And what a sound Spitfire have! A must-order in the next little while...


----------



## Treb

Edit: Nevermind :]

Can't wait to hear the demos!


----------



## Pochflyboy

Ostinato Machine...... KEWL


----------



## Brobdingnagian

Legend.

Pre-ordered.


----------



## JMDNYC

I pre-ordered, too. Their percussion and harp libraries are two of my favorites and most used. Whatever this is, I'm sure I'll find a good use for it.


----------



## Elektroakoustika

Paul,

This looks VERY cool. Thanks for sharing the pre-order information with us.

Just a couple questions: What kind of velocity layers are you recording for each articulation? Will you include tremolo in the strings?

I see that it says staccato for articulations but would really like to see a couple different lengths of short notes if possible (ie spiccato in the strings, stacatissimo/marcato in the winds and brass). Then again, at this price I really shouldn't be asking for more. It looks like an AWESOME deal already!

I'm looking forward to discovering which ensembles you chose as legato patches. Congrats on the new product and thanks again!

-ea


----------



## Ian Dorsch

Do want. That is all.


----------



## Sean Beeson

That 25% off coupon just made the deal sweeter


----------



## JMDNYC

I'd also like to say that I'm a sucker for anything with a steam punk design. ("You had me at bellow...")


----------



## germancomponist

Paul, this is very cool!


----------



## Ed

I had to change my panties


----------



## dcoscina

Sean Beeson @ Wed Jun 01 said:


> That 25% off coupon just made the deal sweeter



Is that something available to everyone or do you have a rain check from another purchase?

EDIT- sorry, I just re-read initial blurb. Cool deal though. Wish I lived in England though. Canadian currency exchange makes it a bit steeper but still a very attractive deal considering its competition is $1500 or more. wink wink


----------



## Ed

PS: Please PLEASE PLEASE Rex the loops and rhythmic stuff or something or its next to useless


----------



## Ed

dcoscina @ Wed Jun 01 said:


> still a very attractive deal considering its competition is $1500 or more. wink wink



To clarify... Symphobia is currently $1259 USD (plus shipping) and this Spitfire library will be (at normal price) $570.154 USD. I do think people who didn't like Symphobia because of lack of detail I feel will dislike this library as well for the same reason, in fact this library seems to have left out even more than Symphobia did. I think they will be very different products and Im sure this library will be great and I am 95% sure I'm getting it but so far while they are similar they don't seem to be all that comparable until I see more from it  IE. Will patches from it replace stuff I'm currently using from Symphobia? And if so, how many and how much will I continue to use from Symphobia because this didn't have an equal? That's my question.


----------



## germancomponist

Ed, have you listend to a demo?


----------



## Ed

germancomponist @ Wed Jun 01 said:


> Ed, have you listend to a demo?



No, did you read my post?


----------



## Mike Connelly

I guess it depends what you mean by "lack of detail". Obviously the number of patches is limited, but at this point we don't know anything about round robins, dynamic layers, ranges, etc. I wouldn't expect those all to match a full orchestral library, especially at this price, but it wouldn't take much to improve on Symphobia in those specific aspects.

I bet I'm in the minority but I'm WAY more interested in great sounding, very playable single note patches than effects, textures, or loops. But this library looks like it may pack in some great stuff, especially for the price.


----------



## Ed

Mike Connelly @ Wed Jun 01 said:


> I guess it depends what you mean by "lack of detail". Obviously the number of patches is limited, but at this point we don't know anything about round robins, dynamic layers, ranges, etc. I wouldn't expect those all to match a full orchestral library, especially at this price, but it wouldn't take much to improve on Symphobia in those specific aspects..



What I said was.... "_I do think people who didn't like Symphobia because of lack of detail I feel will dislike this library as well for the same reason"_

The main point being is that most people who dislike Symphobia dislike it becuase its all sections, or at least that seems to be the main reason. When you play strings you can't play just cellos or just violas etc. Albion is also all sections, hence the same people will probably also dislike this for that same reason.

The difference I can see is Symphobia has more articulations, hence why it seems based on that list that Albion lacks even more detail than Symphobia. Now I don't really care if what they did sample is awesome, give me a brilliant staccato any day over crappy pizz and marc and spicc. But some people think differently...

We shall have to wait to see what that list really means in context.


----------



## germancomponist

Ed @ Wed Jun 01 said:


> We shall have to wait to see what that list really means in context.



+1


----------



## Pedro Camacho

So far I have all non-private Spitfire stuff and I LOVE it. Best libraries ever.


----------



## noiseboyuk

Spitfire's reputation + that list of articulations + that price = no brainer


----------



## eschroder

I'm highly intrigued by this... especially the ostinatum!


----------



## stonzthro

Looks to be totally awesome, plus they used the word 'cornucopia' twice!

I'm getting it!


----------



## NIGHTNEO

It's Great.


----------



## jlb

I dont really get it but will probably buy anyway, like a slimmed down symphobia on tape?

jlb


----------



## NYC Composer

I'm so confused.

I am very impressed with the "bespoke' library demos I've heard. Spitfire's rep is awesome, but gosh...all this gushing hoopla about a product without having heard one demo?? I'm definitely eager to hear stuff and am very interested, but jeez.


----------



## Ed

I hope they got the high stac woodwinds right. I have only heard it done right in the "project prague" library... such a simple thing I would have thought.


----------



## paoling

This is one of the most misterious libraries for me. It shouldn't be something like EWQLSO, but neither something like Sonokinetic Tutti; nothing like Symphobia, but neither like CineOrch... I'm very very curious... Steam library? Punk Orchestra? Ostinatum? Brunel, Darwin?

~o)


----------



## dcoscina

I personally like Symphobia 1 & 2 a lot but I'm really interested in this library, perhaps moreso than anything else on the burner because it certainly can fill in some holes in my set-up. 

And I don't think it's bad to gush over something based on the reputation and existing quality of this company's offerings. Don't we have enough cynics (me included) griping about stuff too often?


----------



## dcoscina

Part of me is hoping this won't sound that much better than Symphobia 2. I don't want to be blown away by the demos cause I will have to buy it then.


----------



## Ryan Scully

I am EXTREMELY intrigued by this announcement. Depending on where my finances are going to fall after Cinebrass I may very well get in on the pre order for this...I would love to add these legato ensembles to my arsenal especially since I have Symphobia 1 and not 2. Very anxious for more info and demos!!



Ryan


----------



## noiseboyuk

NYC Composer @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> I'm so confused.
> 
> I am very impressed with the "bespoke' library demos I've heard. Spitfire's rep is awesome, but gosh...all this gushing hoopla about a product without having heard one demo?? I'm definitely eager to hear stuff and am very interested, but jeez.



I'm confused that anyone ISN'T excited! You've got the basic section artics covered a la Symphobia 1, legatos a la Symphobia 2, what looks like a wide range of effects (hopefully not just tension / horror!), percussion plus several more entire totally new sections. Recorded at Air, everything they've ever done has sounded outstanding. Oh, and it's a third of the price of one Symphobia. Of course I'm not saying it covers everything that's in S1 and S2 and it will be its own animal, but GADZOOKS!


----------



## Ed

For the record I am hyped :D

Im also pleased it took them next to no time to make which means they can easily record updates for us all whenever we want.......


----------



## germancomponist

dcoscina @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> Part of me is hoping this won't sound that much better than Symphobia 2. I don't want to be blown away by the demos cause I will have to buy it then.



Smile


----------



## germancomponist

dcoscina @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> Part of me is hoping this won't sound that much better than Symphobia 2. I don't want to be blown away by the demos cause I will have to buy it then.



Smile


----------



## marcotronic

Totally looking forward to the demos!!! Have Spitfire percussions already and they sound awesome!

What´s nice, too - Maybe Project SAM will lower their prices for Symphobia 1 & 2 as there´s some competition now all of a sudden


----------



## Ed

marcotronic @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> What´s nice, too - Maybe Project SAM will lower their prices for Symphobia 1 & 2 as there´s some competition now all of a sudden



Since I already have both, I hope they don't  In fact I hope they put up the price, or remove it from the market all together!


----------



## Synesthesia

Guys,

Thanks so much for all your interest! We've been doing our last day of Albion pickups at the Hall today - seriously exciting stuff. 

Our High Strings FX palette alone is 600 bars of beautifully orchestrated mayhem by our genius orchestrator Ben Foskett.

The sounds of these incredible players in such a beautiful room is something to behold.

And of course, the Steam Pads and loop based material is a whole other section of the library. There are a lot of goodies here. Dare I say .. a cornucopia. Even a cornucopia of smorgasbords.

We'll put up a more detailed patch list in a week or so. I'll also give more detail then about dynamic layers, RRs etc etc.

More news soon!

Cheers,

Paul

:D


----------



## stonzthro

HE'S AT IT AGAIN!

Seriously though - This looks to be yet another great offering (especially with the 25% discount on the percussion library)!


----------



## Mike Connelly

NYC Composer @ Thu Jun 02 said:


> I am very impressed with the "bespoke' library demos I've heard. Spitfire's rep is awesome, but gosh...all this gushing hoopla about a product without having heard one demo??



It's their track record. Their percussion and harp libraries are arguably the best available, so I don't think it's unreasonable to have high expectations for other projects they do.


----------



## NYC Composer

Hey, as I said, I'm definitely curious and looking forward-but the idea of pre-buying anything I haven't heard one note of is odd to me.


----------



## gsilbers

my guess Ostinatum is like LASS's ART function but to create those cool chunka chunka ostinatos u hear on action films. but a performance instead of triggered samples. 
my guess.

this lib looks like a mixed between sample logic and symphobia. maybe? 
dunno. 
but always cool to get more orchestral SFXs.


----------



## wqaxsz

Can't wait to hear a little something. I want to be :shock:


----------



## paoling

This misterious library potentially makes me wonder about some strange mix between an all around library like Symphobia and a orchestral texture device, I hope different than Tutti or Symphobia, since horror and thrilling stuff is definively not what I'd like to own. (Tutti is anyway awesome as a Lost music type tool, IMHO)


----------



## germancomponist

paoling @ Sun Jun 12 said:


> ... Tutti is anyway awesome as a Lost music type tool, IMHO)


----------



## dcoscina

I just got some extra tax $$$ back and I'm reserving it for this lib. Yeah yeah, I have Symphobia 1 & 2 but Spitfire seems to have a different sound and mandate which is always welcome for variety. More legato sections is a good thing anyhow. Hope the demos are coming soon!


----------



## james7275

yeah, I'm pretty psyched about this one too.


----------



## paoling

Mmm..I argue that someone knows something more and but can't tell us...


----------



## Justus

Demos!


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi everyone!

Thanks for the continued interest in Albion! We are nearly there. We'll be providing demos from early next week, showcasing the different sections of the library bit by bit.

We are pretty excited about this one!

Cheers!

Paul :D


----------



## dcoscina

Synesthesia @ Wed Jun 15 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Thanks for the continued interest in Albion! We are nearly there. We'll be providing demos from early next week, showcasing the different sections of the library bit by bit.
> 
> We are pretty excited about this one!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Paul :D



Paul, from the perspective of a potential buyer who already has Symphobia 1 & 2, what would you say would be the differentiation between Albion and the aforementioned libraries?

I'd love to jump into the Spitfire Audio realm but I'm curious about what you feel distinguishes Albion from similar products out there. I'm not trying to slight Project SAM BTW. I like their products a lot.


----------



## stevenson-again

the key thing is the way these dudes record - in situ, great musos, in a great hall. i'm less bothered about whether it was recorded to tape but you know - why not? spitfire recording methodology is how i want my samples to sound.


----------



## Rob Elliott

Looking forward to naked vid demos as well. VERY interested in the differential advantage of this over Symph 1/2, Tutti, Cineorch. etc. SHOW us good reasons why we can't live without it day to day in projects. :D


----------



## noiseboyuk

I was looking at that instrument list earlier. It's a staggering amount. Forgive for repeating but alongside the bread and butter s1 stuff, legatos from s2 and fx from both (would be great to have non-horror here), you've got the ostinato stuff, the percussion, the tension Brunel loops and whatever a Steam Band is. As Rohan says, the sound is legendary. On paper it's absolutely killer - yes part of it looks similar ground to Project Sam whose sound is also excellent, but I think there'll be plenty of original and idiosyncratic stuff in Albion too.

Roll on next week's demos!


----------



## dcoscina

I so want to pre-order this, especially with the fluctuation of the GBP to Canadian currency....but I'll wait until demos next week.


----------



## Synesthesia

All will be revealed soon!

I just wanted to add something: alongside another hotly discussed topic here on VI - I wanted to say that our sessions are all MU sessions. We pay the players triple rate, and for our commercial libs, the players are all on a royalty and always have been.

I think its a great way to do business. We have to look after the players who so generously give their time and talents. To that end, we have also always credited our players and full details and biogs are available on our website.

I'm in awe of the incredible sound these people can make with a few bits of wood, brass etc.


Cheers,

Paul


----------



## noiseboyuk

Synesthesia @ Thu Jun 16 said:


> All will be revealed soon!
> 
> I just wanted to add something: alongside another hotly discussed topic here on VI - I wanted to say that our sessions are all MU sessions. We pay the players triple rate, and for our commercial libs, the players are all on a royalty and always have been.
> 
> I think its a great way to do business. We have to look after the players who so generously give their time and talents. To that end, we have also always credited our players and full details and biogs are available on our website.
> 
> I'm in awe of the incredible sound these people can make with a few bits of wood, brass etc.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Paul



That's terrific Paul, thanks for the info.

The times they are a'changin'....


----------



## Jack Weaver

Hi Paul,

I was checking out the Spitfire website for Percussion and couldn't seem to find the demos of individual articulations. I remember seeing them there previously but couldn't locate them this time. I thought they should be associated with the perc library page but the only Demo link I saw went to other demos. 

Are thy still up?

Thanks

.


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi Jack,

They need to be added back in to the demo section. For now here you go!

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... ms1rev.mov
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... Drums2.mov
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... oDrums.mov
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... dMetal.mov
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/qts/Toys.mov
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... /Timps.mov
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... tsWood.mov
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... edWood.mov
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... sMetal.mov

and WMV:

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... sMetal.wmv
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... edWood.wmv
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... dMetal.wmv
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/wmv/Toys.wmv
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... oDrums.wmv
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... Drums2.wmv
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... ms1rev.wmv
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... /Timps.wmv
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... tsWood.wmv



Cheers,

Paul


----------



## FireGS

lol, I got really excited there for a second. =(


----------



## Synesthesia

haha... couple more days to go!


----------



## Jack Weaver

Thanks Paul!

.


----------



## dcoscina

Can't wait!!!!!!! Really!!!!


----------



## Ed

Synesthesia @ Thu Jun 16 said:


> All will be revealed soon!
> 
> I just wanted to add something: alongside another hotly discussed topic here on VI - I wanted to say that our sessions are all MU sessions. We pay the players triple rate, and for our commercial libs, the players are all on a royalty and always have been.



Well then! Seems CS working with the Union isn't an industry first after all! Right? :D


----------



## Cinesamples

Double post, oops.


----------



## Cinesamples

Synesthesia @ Thu Jun 16 said:


> All will be revealed soon!
> 
> I just wanted to add something: alongside another hotly discussed topic here on VI - I wanted to say that our sessions are all MU sessions. We pay the players triple rate, and for our commercial libs, the players are all on a royalty and always have been.
> 
> I think its a great way to do business. We have to look after the players who so generously give their time and talents. To that end, we have also always credited our players and full details and biogs are available on our website.
> 
> I'm in awe of the incredible sound these people can make with a few bits of wood, brass etc.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Paul



Awesome Paul.
Looking forward to this. Congrats!

MP


----------



## Synesthesia

Thanks Mike!


----------



## Pedro Camacho

I need to say one thing else about Spitfire.

Unlike ALL other developers, Spitfire is the only dev where you get ABSOLUTELY CLEAN SAMPLES from t=0s until their very end. 

For me this is very important, with all other developers your hear things like a chair, a breath, a cough, a car in the deep background, a low noise or a small chat in the very end of the Tail. (no exceptions here in all and every orchestral library I used so far).

With spitfire all samples are really checked into the finest detail.

I have a huge respect for Paul about this perfectionism.

Many times a simple correction using things like iZotope RX is enough, but you really do have to hear each sample, one by one.


----------



## dcoscina

Is it next week yet??? Dang!! Thankfully England is 6 hours ahead of us in Canada. 6 hours sooner is better than nothing. he he.


----------



## windshore

Ed @ 6/17/2011 said:


> Synesthesia @ Thu Jun 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All will be revealed soon!
> 
> I just wanted to add something: alongside another hotly discussed topic here on VI - I wanted to say that our sessions are all MU sessions. We pay the players triple rate, and for our commercial libs, the players are all on a royalty and always have been.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then! Seems CS working with the Union isn't an industry first after all! Right? :D
Click to expand...


Cinebrass was the first time a sampling session went through the union in the USA. The contract was written years ago but never used. Amazing it took so many decades for the industry to BEGIN to come out of the closet... eh? Glad to hear Spitfire is working on this higher level as well. Makes me even more inclined to buy.


----------



## Craig Sharmat

i want to make sure I understand the legato patches, are they unison or octave or are they both and is this across all sections?


----------



## José Herring

windshore @ Sat Jun 18 said:


> Ed @ 6/17/2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synesthesia @ Thu Jun 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All will be revealed soon!
> 
> I just wanted to add something: alongside another hotly discussed topic here on VI - I wanted to say that our sessions are all MU sessions. We pay the players triple rate, and for our commercial libs, the players are all on a royalty and always have been.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then! Seems CS working with the Union isn't an industry first after all! Right? :D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cinebrass was the first time a sampling session went through the union in the USA. The contract was written years ago but never used. Amazing it took so many decades for the industry to BEGIN to come out of the closet... eh? Glad to hear Spitfire is working on this higher level as well. Makes me even more inclined to buy.
Click to expand...


I agree completely. It's become a consideration in what future libraries and companies I want to support.


----------



## dcoscina

I'm eagerly waiting for some demos. Along with a million other folks.


----------



## gsilbers

josejherring @ Sat Jun 18 said:


> windshore @ Sat Jun 18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed @ 6/17/2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synesthesia @ Thu Jun 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All will be revealed soon!
> 
> I just wanted to add something: alongside another hotly discussed topic here on VI - I wanted to say that our sessions are all MU sessions. We pay the players triple rate, and for our commercial libs, the players are all on a royalty and always have been.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then! Seems CS working with the Union isn't an industry first after all! Right? :D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cinebrass was the first time a sampling session went through the union in the USA. The contract was written years ago but never used. Amazing it took so many decades for the industry to BEGIN to come out of the closet... eh? Glad to hear Spitfire is working on this higher level as well. Makes me even more inclined to buy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree completely. It's become a consideration in what future libraries and companies I want to support.
Click to expand...


+1


----------



## james7275

well, the new week has arrived. Let's hear some demos. :D


----------



## dcoscina

EDIT- We look forward to your fine demos when you are ready, no sooner no later. 

Regards, David


----------



## paoling

Oh, mates Don't bE annoying, Making thOse requeSts


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi everyone!

We are aiming to put up a couple of legato demos tonight. For now, so you can hear the mic positions and how they interact, heres a quick noodle with three low patches, Strings, Brass and WW.


http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... ckDemo.mov

_Its about 27meg, and if you prefer a low res version here's a 3 meg ish one too:
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... LowRes.mov

_

Over the next week or two I'll start posting some more noodles. I hope these are useful, we will of course have proper demos (!) but I always prefer to hear untweaked warts and all demos, so thats what I will do first of all.

So - more to follow!

Cheers,

Paul

edit: oh btw: this isn't the final GUI, the mic controls will have db readouts as well, and these patches are 4 x RR and 3 dynamic layers.


----------



## Danny_Owen

Fantastic sound, looking forward to some legato


----------



## Danny_Owen

So the mic positions are:

Close
Tree
Ambient?
O? is this a nice expensive reverb or something?

*Edit*, ah, seen on the website, 'out-riggers'.


----------



## Ed

You should get a youtube account! I have to download and rip audio from video or else I have to close my project to listen :D


----------



## Synesthesia

Thanks Danny! Yes, Outriggers. These are the wider mics at the same depth as the tree (the ambient mics are higher up and further back).

Ed - doesn't it open in your browser? I fear youtube compression but maybe I should just bite the bullet and upload to youtube as well!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Craig Sharmat

Sounds terrific- did you sample pong for the mic positions?

Asking again about the legato...are they octave only or unison and octave.


----------



## Andy B

Hi Craig,

The legatos are:

In octaves

Tpts/Hrns
Tmbs/Tuba
V1/V2
VC/CB


Unison

V1/V2/Va
2flt/ob/cl
2bsn/bcl


Andy.


----------



## Rob Elliott

Nice 'hand' to show early on. It's obvious that great care had been given in recording and musicianship. I have a sneaking suspicion that this will sit well in a mix. :D Nice work Paul.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Paul, in the future, might you consider 5xRR instead of 4? 4 just sticks out like crazy in 4/4.


----------



## dcoscina

Sounds nice and clear. Definitely a very different sound to anything that's been released thus far. I guess I'll get my CC ready- demos tonight are enticing!


----------



## paoling

I'm even more curious now


----------



## dcoscina

paoling @ Mon Jun 20 said:


> I'm even more curious now



That makes two of us. I like the sound a lot though.


----------



## paoling

dcoscina @ Mon Jun 20 said:


> paoling @ Mon Jun 20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm even more curious now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes two of us. I like the sound a lot though.
Click to expand...

Me too, I am usually a little suspicious about ensemble patches, but for the price and for this sound I could gladly change my point of view


----------



## dedersen

Is it just me, or can anyone else hear their bank account sobbing quietly in the background whenever they visit the forum these days.


----------



## Synesthesia

Thanks guys!

Ned - its a per note RR script, so each note has its own independent counter.. Its a lot more flexible than a straight 4 way RR so hopefully that situation won't arise when you can hear a sequence of notes repeating clearly.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## bsound76

Would you care to share the model of the tape machine you used?

The Air Lyndhurst website only specifies that it is a Studer- I'm a nerd so I'm curious exactly which model it is.

Sounds great, so far, btw.


----------



## Justus

Thanks for the quick demo.
Gimme more...


----------



## dcoscina

Will this be direct download or boxed? How big is the library looking at this point? If it is DD would be good to know.


----------



## Ryan Scully

This sounds fantastic! Really looking forward to this library!

and the legato demo 




Ryan


----------



## Synesthesia

Here is a quick demo using the Low Strings Octave legato patch:

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... ctdemo.mov

_and a lower res version!
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... LowRes.mov_


----------



## noiseboyuk

This sounds excellent. Keep 'em coming!

Quick question - from your description in the OP I'm not sure if there are regular section legatos in the library (not in octaves)?


----------



## dcoscina

Sounds nice especially the release sample. Cuts off realistically.


----------



## dedersen

noiseboyuk @ Tue Jun 21 said:


> This sounds excellent. Keep 'em coming!
> 
> Quick question - from your description in the OP I'm not sure if there are regular section legatos in the library (not in octaves)?



On page 3, Andy seems to indicate that there are both octaves and unison legatos in certain combinations.


----------



## noiseboyuk

dedersen @ Tue Jun 21 said:


> noiseboyuk @ Tue Jun 21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds excellent. Keep 'em coming!
> 
> Quick question - from your description in the OP I'm not sure if there are regular section legatos in the library (not in octaves)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On page 3, Andy seems to indicate that there are both octaves and unison legatos in certain combinations.
Click to expand...


Good stuff, thanks!


----------



## TheUnfinished

Apologies if this has already come up but, do we know exactly when the pre-order period ends? I'm assuming June 30th because of the feted July release date. 

I need to know so I can balance between pay-day and being away in Spain.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Hannesdm

The legato sounds very realistic to my ear! Congrats!

How many dynamic layers did you record for those legato patches?

Will there be polyphonic legato? That would be great!


----------



## Justus

Perfect! That's THE sound!


----------



## dedersen

Is there a release date on this yet? Just wondering how long I have to decide before jumping on the pre-order offer.


----------



## Synesthesia

Thanks guys!

Tape wise, this is what we used:

Studer 827

Tape = Ampex 456 running at 15ips with Dolby SR. 0/200. NAB.

We are limited in release terms by our slot for encoding and the turnaround from NI but at the moment its looking like we will get everything ready to start sending out codes and download links during the last week of July.

So we are about 4 weeks away ish.

We will hold the discount open until then.

We will stagger the dl links so everyone has a good dl experience, in the same order that people have preordered.


----------



## TheUnfinished

Synesthesia @ Tue Jun 21 said:


> We are limited in release terms by our slot for encoding and the turnaround from NI but at the moment its looking like we will get everything ready to start sending out codes and download links during the last week of July.
> 
> So we are about 4 weeks away ish.
> 
> We will hold the discount open until then.


Awesome. I'll still be able to pre-order (assuming I don't spend too much in Spain!) when I get back then.

Sounds great by the way.


----------



## dcoscina

Nice! What I really like is the mic options. Looks great and the DL part is also enticing. Hope some more demos are on the horizon! Very promising library. Congrats!


----------



## Synesthesia

Thanks guys! Yes - more demos will be trickling out over the next few days.


----------



## dcoscina

Saweeet!


----------



## Justus

dcoscina @ Tue Jun 21 said:


> What I really like is the mic options.



Yes, but what I like about CineBrass is the "Full Mix" channel, that combines 3 channels into 1 and saves some ressources. I wish there was this option in Spitfire Percussion and Albion.


----------



## bsound76

Synesthesia @ Tue Jun 21 said:


> Tape wise, this is what we used:
> 
> Studer 827
> 
> Tape = Ampex 456 running at 15ips with Dolby SR. 0/200. NAB.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## Polarity

It sounds very good!

Hope that click/pop sound can be disabled... I already hate it :roll:


----------



## paoling

Oh, but I think that the click sound, along with the green circle animations it's just something that was added by the screen capture tool


----------



## FireGS

I think thats part of the screencast program they're using.


----------



## Hannes_F

Polarity @ Tue Jun 21 said:


> It sounds very good!
> 
> Hope that click/pop sound can be disabled... I already hate it :roll:



You mean the 'ping ping' when he clicks the mouse? I guess that comes only from the screencapture program in order to make sure we all realize something has been clicked.

EDIT Haha, I really need to learn how to type as fast as you guys


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

They're going to get rid of the ping? You're joking. That's one of my favourite sounds! I was hoping to process it a bit, to make it Epic.


----------



## Synesthesia

Epic Pings! Love it! :D


(Yes, thats added by IShowUHD so you know when we click something..)


----------



## NIGHTNEO

That's an epic sound!

Question, how many controls are there in this patch?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Cellos, flutes, horns, yada-yada-yada. I want to hear some steam, man! I want to hear the strange and unique parts of this library, pretty please?


----------



## bsound76

When you get a chance-
Would love to know the sizes of the recorded ensembles?

Love the sound. I'm pretty much sold.

The whole tape thing is very cool by the way. There are some serious lows happening.

It's nice that we'll have the tape sound, yet I assume you dumped to digital immediately (or continuously while recording)- so no generation-loss, tape shedding, etc.
So we'll get a bit of the coloration/sound of older film scores, yet not have any of the disadvantages of using analog in the production or post-production process.

Quite interested to hear more.


----------



## gsilbers

Synesthesia @ Tue Jun 21 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> We are limited in release terms by our slot for encoding and the turnaround from NI but at the moment its looking like we will get everything ready to start sending out codes and download links during the last week of July.
> 
> .



interesting it takes NI so long given the fact that its copy protection scheme is the most easily crackable (in audio) next to the old ilok. 

if i had a good/$$$ product i would do an individual watermark on a sample and whoever uploads it gets its ass sued. 

but thats just me.. and some TH products.  

BTW.. can u give us a demo of the ostinatos?


----------



## Mike Connelly

Thanks for the demos and all the info. Based on how things look on the calendar I wouldn't be surprised if this gets released before HB is out.


----------



## stonzthro

Really like the demos - very excited to get this one into my template!


----------



## Synesthesia

Ned, and GSilbers - we'll be demoing those bits towards the end of the week. 

For now, heres a quick noodle showing the mic positions for the V1 and V2 legato in octaves patch, and the High Brass legato patch:


http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... egDemo.mov
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... egdemo.mov

_and lo res versions..
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... oLORES.mov
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... oLORES.mov_


----------



## Synesthesia

bsound76 - 

Thanks! - yes you got it.. those tape lows... delicious..

The band was:

Strings: 11,9,7,6,4

Brass: 3 Tpt, 4 Hn, 2 Ten Tmbn, Bass Tmbn, Tuba

WW: Picc (doubling Fl 2), Fl, Ob, Clar, 2 Bsn, Bass Clari, ContraBsn


----------



## bsound76

Thanks for the info on the sections...

Jeez, the brass sounds killer.

Wow the Strings too.


----------



## noiseboyuk

If CineBrass is Williams, this is Barry!

Come on... who isn't excited now?!


----------



## Theseus

Synesthesia @ Tue Jun 21 said:


> Here is a quick demo using the Low Strings Octave legato patch:
> 
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... ctdemo.mov
> 
> _and a lower res version!
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... LowRes.mov_



Stunningly good. Did I hear a very nice legato repetition at 14s ? I think so !
Looks to me like it's going to be damn playable. Love it.


----------



## Synesthesia

dcoscina @ Mon Jun 20 said:


> Will this be direct download or boxed? How big is the library looking at this point? If it is DD would be good to know.



Dave - 

Sorry I missed this!

Yes - download only.

Currently the lib is (in compressed ncw format) - *18GB* (or approx 39 GB uncompressed.)

_(Although we are using the delay waiting for encoding to add some cool extra bits... shhh!)_


----------



## deniz

Can only say Wow!

That Sounds really good to me. :D 
I mean, where do you get such a quality for a price of approx. 300 Bucks?(Pre-Order)
Hopefully we can listen more Sounds from Albion.

What about GUI?Assign controller ect.

How does the Legato work??Velocity or Modwheel?Like LASS?

looking forward :D


----------



## Ed

deniz @ Tue Jun 21 said:


> I mean, where do you get such a quality for a price of approx. 300 Bucks?(Pre-Order)



Don't forget its £, stil great though! The strings legato sold me! Its so beautiful! I can imagine a lot of people more frustrated that they can only use these ensemble patches compared with using Symphobia because these sound so great.


----------



## Pochflyboy

kewl guys! Lovin the sound of this one. pretty awesome stuff


----------



## deniz

Ed @ Tue Jun 21 said:


> deniz @ Tue Jun 21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, where do you get such a quality for a price of approx. 300 Bucks?(Pre-Order)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget its £, stil great though! The strings legato sold me! Its so beautiful! I can imagine a lot of people frustrated that they can only use these ensemble patches more than Symphobia because these sound so great.
Click to expand...


Yes your right it's in '' £'' but still cheaper than symphobia.I Don't want compare symphobia to albion because i own symphobia and it sounds even good to me as albion.

:D


----------



## noiseboyuk

Here's a basic question - is velocity on longs controlled by cc1?


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi Guy,

Yes - dynamics are on CC1.

Cheers!

Paul


----------



## noiseboyuk

Yay!


----------



## shakuman

Synesthesia @ Tue Jun 21 said:


> Hi Guy,
> 
> Yes - dynamics are on CC1.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Paul



Wow that's great thanks Paul =o 

Shakuman.


----------



## Justus

Wow, killer sound!


----------



## adg21

Sounds good! looking forward to hearing something polyphonic in the sustained stuff. Sounds really nice. Are the patches mostly in octaves?


----------



## wqaxsz

Really tight, clean and smooth.
Can' t wait to hear the rest.

Your "non-commercial" libraries must sound incredible.

I am already waiting (and crossing all fingers and toes i have at my disposal) 
for an expansion with separate sections in order to play melodies for violins and celli... 
I don't know if other libraries (without a legato as playable and smooth as this one) will blend well sound wise.

Cheers to the Spitfire team.

Lorenzo


----------



## noiseboyuk

adg21 @ Tue Jun 21 said:


> Sounds good! looking forward to hearing something polyphonic in the sustained stuff. Sounds really nice. Are the patches mostly in octaves?



I missed this myself first time round. From Andy at Spitfire on p3:




> The legatos are:
> 
> In octaves
> 
> Tpts/Hrns
> Tmbs/Tuba
> V1/V2
> VC/CB
> 
> 
> Unison
> 
> V1/V2/Va
> 2flt/ob/cl
> 2bsn/bcl


----------



## SvK

This sounds damn good...

The String sound is reminiscent of Kilar's sound on "Dracula"...not chamber not ueber-big hollywood...

Just a great sound.

best,
SvK


----------



## Rob Elliott

SvK @ Tue Jun 21 said:


> This sounds damn good...
> 
> The String sound is reminiscent of KIlar's sound on "Dracula"...not chamber not ueber-big hollywood...
> 
> Just a great sound.
> 
> best,
> SvK



Svk - was just thinking the same thing. Must be the size he outlines. I must say I was expecting a 'wall o' sound' typical with ensemble patches. This (low strings) retains some nice 'heard' vibrato and tonal character. Nice job Paul.


----------



## Frederick Russ

Andy B @ Mon Jun 20 said:


> Unison
> 
> V1/V2/Va
> 2flt/ob/cl
> 2bsn/bcl



Hi Andy,

Just to be clear - is V1/V2/Va a single legato patch?


----------



## paoling

And another question: those ensemble patches are a big unison of all instruments playing the same note or a kind of single sound that smoothly fade into other instruments according to their keyrange (a la Symphobia)..?


----------



## noiseboyuk

paoling @ Wed Jun 22 said:


> And another question: those ensemble patches are a big unison of all instruments playing the same note or a kind of single sound that smoothly fade into other instruments according to their keyrange (a la Symphobia)..?



...and a subquestion to that question (!) obviously flute - clarinet is a big range for example, so it is just the relatively small overlap for legato? And if it is bigger than that... conceptually how do you arrange for a legato where some instruments are dropping out and some coming in?!


----------



## Andy B

Frederick Russ @ Wed Jun 22 said:


> Andy B @ Mon Jun 20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unison
> 
> V1/V2/Va
> 2flt/ob/cl
> 2bsn/bcl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Andy,
> 
> Just to be clear - is V1/V2/Va a single legato patch?
Click to expand...


Hi Frederick,

Yes, that's one leg patch.

Andy.


----------



## Andy B

noiseboyuk @ Wed Jun 22 said:


> paoling @ Wed Jun 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And another question: those ensemble patches are a big unison of all instruments playing the same note or a kind of single sound that smoothly fade into other instruments according to their keyrange (a la Symphobia)..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and a subquestion to that question (!) obviously flute - clarinet is a big range for example, so it is just the relatively small overlap for legato? And if it is bigger than that... conceptually how do you arrange for a legato where some instruments are dropping out and some coming in?!
Click to expand...


This hopefully answers your and Paoling's questions. The long and short patches cover the whole range of the ensembles (so piccolo is all on its own at the top of the woods for example), but the legatos allow for common ranges throughout the group of instruments (so the clarinet stops where the flute and oboe get off at the bottom).

Andy.


----------



## stargazer

In the demos/"quick noodles", the legato in the stringpatches is more subtle than in the brasspatch.
Can you control the speed (or other parameters) of the transitions in the legato patches?

Thanks,
Hakan


----------



## IvanP

Sounds great!!

Quick question...can the Legato patches do faster lines as well? 

Thks, 

Ivan


----------



## Pedro Camacho

*Sadness report:*

I love this sound, really...
Being an orchestrator myself, I just feel sad that this is also the orchestrator nightmare.
I get no control on the precise instruments I want to use at each point.

Questions:
Will Spitfire ever develop a "single instrument" Albion?
Or was Albion actually made by combining "Bespoke Lib" instruments?

Anyway, I would LOVE that our developers would spend more time and focus to make KONTAKT, multi-mic'ed orchestral libraries, like East West and now CineSamples (for the first time with Brass).


----------



## dcoscina

The tone of the sound is very detailed but meaty.


----------



## Hicks

Even if the sound is impressive as for Symphobia,
I can imagine the life of an orchestrator (in the true sense of the job: putting on score the music made on sketches by composer).

Here is the situation:
The proclamed composer used to make some demos with Omnisphere and Stylus RMX. He has also good charism and managed to get a contract for professional movie by partying late in L.A..

Director: Hey I want this big hollywood sounding? Can you manage to do it.
Composer: Yes of course!

Composer goes on VI Control forum! Hum Symphobia or Albion, sounds good. He buys Symphobia (as Albion is not yetreleased).
After playing the following ostinato: C D Eb D (times 240) with Celli, he says:
Whaou I am a composer, the mix is perfect, it sounds like a cathedral and those stacc patches sound like Hollywood!
Let's play Violins:
A new layer with violins playing the following ostinato: C D Eb D (times 240) but 1 octave higher!
Whaou! I orchestrate!
Time for brass!
New patch, Low brass play an ostinato (if you're a composer, you will find yourself which ostinato it will be).

Humm... Sounds great but something is missing, let's play one of those cool remote control music and see what is missing!
High brass, big chords! Let's try some notes on my keyboard! Whaou C and G together! It sounds big!
But I wants also to be romantic as well.
Let's put a solo flute playing with the white keys of the keyboard.
Good, it sounds weird sometimes but by staying on F G A, I got a pretty descent melody.
But I need something strong to end the cue!
Whaouh, I didn't see a FX folder patch! Let's see, Strings clusters... Marvelous! Let's put them!

Now he calls the director:
Composer: Hey man, that's it, I have the cue.
Director: Great, You can hire an orchestra, I want to see my movie with an orchestra!
Composer: ok!

Composer is seeking an orchestrator on google (Internet is full of poor orchestrators with strong skills but not the patter to make contacts).
Composer: Hey Man, got a movie, need an orchestrator, that's ok?
Orchestrator: Oh yes! please a job!

Orchestrator hears the mp3 or the midi if he is lucky.
Ok, let's start. He opens Finale.
Within 2 minutes he has written the famous ostinato, and then BANG! Brass coming!
Whaou, that's strong. It sounds pretty too much massive!
Let's call the composer:

Orchestrator: Hey man, brass sounds weird, they are too much loud, it looks like a pipe organ!
Composer: Listen mate! That is how I like them!
Orchestrator: ok ok... I want to keep the job!

The orchestrator doubles all the trumpets chords with horns, put fff for all dynamics and hope that live players would survive the recording session!

He continues to listen: Hey I can't make that flute sounds over those brass chords!

He calls the composer:
Orchestrator: Hey man, there is no way for the flute to be heard over the brass!
Composer: Hey, you're a newbie or what! Increase the volume fader!
Orchestrator: Ok ok, I want to keep the job.

The orchestrator put flute solo a4 and double the 3 notes melody with oboe an octave lower.

He finishes to listen to the cue! ... ... .. What is that fucking cluster! Every player is playing something different, I need 16 staves!
He opens the midi file: What!!!! One note!!! A G3!!!

Ok, let's call!

Orchestrator: Hey that cluster is a nightmare to orchestrate! I can make something which looks like it but definitively it will not the same as it is played randomly by string players!
Composer: You're kidding me! I want the same. It's your work to write it man! I had the vision, it is how I hear it!
Orchestrator:.... Ok, that's enough!!!


PS: written with my poor frenglish, and it is only a bit sarcastic. I am pretty sure every composer here has decent skills, but I am pretty sure the situation could happen one day.


----------



## Synesthesia

Pedro Camacho @ Wed Jun 22 said:


> *Sadness report:*
> 
> I love this sound, really...
> Being an orchestrator myself, I just feel sad that this is also the orchestrator nightmare.
> I get no control on the precise instruments I want to use at each point.
> 
> Questions:
> Will Spitfire ever develop a "single instrument" Albion?
> Or was Albion actually made by combining "Bespoke Lib" instruments?
> 
> Anyway, I would LOVE that our developers would spend more time and focus to make KONTAKT, multi-mic'ed orchestral libraries, like East West and now CineSamples (for the first time with Brass).



Hi Pedro,

Well, its the same with any sketching tool  But you still have control over using the sections and knowing what instruments make up those sections.

Answer to your qs: Albion Orchestra is about great ensemble sounds. Albion is also a sound design tool - we'll be showing this side of the library next week.

And - not one single bespoke instrument was used for Albion: this is a very important distinction. We went back in to the Hall at Air to record actual Ensembles. Mocking up ensembles from small sections doesn't give you the same result as recording Ensembles.

Apart from that, we made a promise to the players and our clients in the bespoke lib that none of those tools would be commercially released.

Hope that helps!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Pedro Camacho

Thanks Paul for the answer but what makes me really sad is that I am forced to use octaves in many patches. Can't you possibly make non-octave patches for all those combos? In that case I agree this would work as a sketching tool.

Thanks!!
-Pedro


----------



## dcoscina

I know Symphobia often allows you to hit the Octave switch if you want to double it at the octave. I'm with Pedro on this- having things doubled at the 8ve is slightly limiting for arranging.


----------



## Malo

Pedro Camacho @ Wed Jun 22 said:


> Thanks Paul for the answer but what makes me really sad is that I am forced to use octaves in many patches. Can't you possibly make non-octave patches for all those combos? In that case I agree this would work as a sketching tool.
> 
> Thanks!!
> -Pedro




@Pedro:

I don't think you are "limited" to octave patches. It seems there are also unison patches. If I understand this correctly the following three instrument groupings are three seperate unison patches.

Unison 

V1/V2/Va 
2flt/ob/cl 
2bsn/bcl

Also, these are just the legato patches, right?. There seems to be regular ensemble patches as well. Lots of choises, then! Also, with the string section sizes not being that big, it should be possible to use the ensemble patch for individual parts without it sounding like 300 string players.

Someone please correct me if I have misunderstood!


@ Paul:

Sounds great! Looking forward to this one, also! Hoping to hear some string ensemble patches (sustains) in the pp/p/mp area.  Keep up the good work! 

Malo


----------



## noiseboyuk

Pedro Camacho @ Wed Jun 22 said:


> Thanks Paul for the answer but what makes me really sad is that I am forced to use octaves in many patches. Can't you possibly make non-octave patches for all those combos? In that case I agree this would work as a sketching tool.
> 
> Thanks!!
> -Pedro



Pedro - if I understand correctly, these combinations are recorded in situ, so I suspect its too late for requests. Obviously the idea is that a part arranged correctly in octaves will sound better than pressing a big "octaves" button which just doubles everything up.

It looks like a lot of people are struggling to get what Albion is. Spitfire's non-commercial library would set you back around £30k or something, for all sections - it seems a little strange to ask of this library - at literally a hundredth of the cost - can you make it the same as the private library? I see Albion as a very broad taster, a great tool for sketching and filling out, a little like Symphobia but with it's own distinctive sound, slant and tricks. Its obviously not the right product for someone who wants or needs to orchestrate every instrument themselves.

I still can't get over the price, and we're getting a helluva lot for the money.


----------



## Andy B

noiseboyuk @ Wed Jun 22 said:


> Spitfire's non-commercial library would set you back around £30k or something, for all sections - it seems a little strange to ask of this library - at literally a hundredth of the cost - can you make it the same as the private library? I see Albion as a very broad taster, a great tool for sketching and filling out, a little like Symphobia but with it's own distinctive sound, slant and tricks. Its obviously not the right product for someone who wants or needs to orchestrate every instrument themselves.
> 
> I still can't get over the price, and we're getting a helluva lot for the money.



This just about sums up the orchestral side of Albion. I can't quite believe the price that it's been set at.

Andy.


----------



## Ed

What seems to sound nice from the current demos of the legato, I can use this as a top or bass line and it will drastically improve the sound. Project SAM better step up their game... I don't know if its been said elsewhere but how many dynamic layers (generally, but specifically legato)?


----------



## adg21

noiseboyuk @ Wed Jun 22 said:


> Obviously the idea is that a part arranged correctly in octaves will sound better than pressing a big "octaves" button which just doubles everything up.


Sounds great for bass and melody lines, but might get tricky when you need to fill out harmonies and need the same 'tone' if it's mostly in octaves. But as you say the price is still great for what you do get. Looking forward to hearing the other stuff that comes with it too


----------



## noiseboyuk

adg21 @ Wed Jun 22 said:


> Sounds great for bass and melody lines, but might get tricky when you need to fill out harmonies and need same 'tone' if it's mostly in octaves. But as you say the price is still great for what you do get. Looking forward to hearing the other stuff that comes with it too



...and as Malo said, this is just the legato patches. You've got sustains for all the sections which you'd probably get away with for harmonies.


----------



## Ed

adg21 @ Wed Jun 22 said:


> noiseboyuk @ Wed Jun 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously the idea is that a part arranged correctly in octaves will sound better than pressing a big "octaves" button which just doubles everything up.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great for bass and melody lines, but might get tricky when you need to fill out harmonies and need same 'tone' if it's mostly in octaves.
Click to expand...


Same issue with Symphobia don't forget, its a library best used with other things. Some people also have a problem with FX libraries because they don't know exactly what was played and how they instructed the players to get that sound, but its been that way ever since they have been producing FX libraries. Hopefully that made sence.

/me procrastinating....


----------



## adg21

May have spoken too soon 
will wait to hear the full story


----------



## gsilbers

Andy B @ Wed Jun 22 said:


> noiseboyuk @ Wed Jun 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spitfire's non-commercial library would set you back around £30k or something, for all sections - it seems a little strange to ask of this library - at literally a hundredth of the cost - can you make it the same as the private library? I see Albion as a very broad taster, a great tool for sketching and filling out, a little like Symphobia but with it's own distinctive sound, slant and tricks. Its obviously not the right product for someone who wants or needs to orchestrate every instrument themselves.
> 
> I still can't get over the price, and we're getting a helluva lot for the money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This just about sums up the orchestral side of Albion. I can't quite believe the price that it's been set at.
> 
> Andy.
Click to expand...


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

other way around..  

its TOOOO expensive  

(i also need to buy other libraries  )


----------



## gsilbers

Hicks @ Wed Jun 22 said:


> Even if the sound is impressive as for Symphobia,
> I can imagine the life of an orchestrator (in the true sense of the job: putting on score the music made on sketches by composer).
> 
> Here is the situation:
> The proclamed composer used to make some demos with Omnisphere and Stylus RMX. He has also good charism and managed to get a contract for professional movie by partying late in L.A..
> 
> Director: Hey I want this big hollywood sounding? Can you manage to do it.
> Composer: Yes of course!
> 
> Composer goes on VI Control forum! Hum Symphobia or Albion, sounds good. He buys Symphobia (as Albion is not yetreleased).
> After playing the following ostinato: C D Eb D (times 240) with Celli, he says:
> Whaou I am a composer, the mix is perfect, it sounds like a cathedral and those stacc patches sound like Hollywood!
> Let's play Violins:
> A new layer with violins playing the following ostinato: C D Eb D (times 240) but 1 octave higher!
> Whaou! I orchestrate!
> Time for brass!
> New patch, Low brass play an ostinato (if you're a composer, you will find yourself which ostinato it will be).
> 
> Humm... Sounds great but something is missing, let's play one of those cool remote control music and see what is missing!
> High brass, big chords! Let's try some notes on my keyboard! Whaou C and G together! It sounds big!
> But I wants also to be romantic as well.
> Let's put a solo flute playing with the white keys of the keyboard.
> Good, it sounds weird sometimes but by staying on F G A, I got a pretty descent melody.
> But I need something strong to end the cue!
> Whaouh, I didn't see a FX folder patch! Let's see, Strings clusters... Marvelous! Let's put them!
> 
> Now he calls the director:
> Composer: Hey man, that's it, I have the cue.
> Director: Great, You can hire an orchestra, I want to see my movie with an orchestra!
> Composer: ok!
> 
> Composer is seeking an orchestrator on google (Internet is full of poor orchestrators with strong skills but not the patter to make contacts).
> Composer: Hey Man, got a movie, need an orchestrator, that's ok?
> Orchestrator: Oh yes! please a job!
> 
> Orchestrator hears the mp3 or the midi if he is lucky.
> Ok, let's start. He opens Finale.
> Within 2 minutes he has written the famous ostinato, and then BANG! Brass coming!
> Whaou, that's strong. It sounds pretty too much massive!
> Let's call the composer:
> 
> Orchestrator: Hey man, brass sounds weird, they are too much loud, it looks like a pipe organ!
> Composer: Listen mate! That is how I like them!
> Orchestrator: ok ok... I want to keep the job!
> 
> The orchestrator doubles all the trumpets chords with horns, put fff for all dynamics and hope that live players would survive the recording session!
> 
> He continues to listen: Hey I can't make that flute sounds over those brass chords!
> 
> He calls the composer:
> Orchestrator: Hey man, there is no way for the flute to be heard over the brass!
> Composer: Hey, you're a newbie or what! Increase the volume fader!
> Orchestrator: Ok ok, I want to keep the job.
> 
> The orchestrator put flute solo a4 and double the 3 notes melody with oboe an octave lower.
> 
> He finishes to listen to the cue! ... ... .. What is that [email protected]#king cluster! Every player is playing something different, I need 16 staves!
> He opens the midi file: What!!!! One note!!! A G3!!!
> 
> Ok, let's call!
> 
> Orchestrator: Hey that cluster is a nightmare to orchestrate! I can make something which looks like it but definitively it will not the same as it is played randomly by string players!
> Composer: You're kidding me! I want the same. It's your work to write it man! I had the vision, it is how I hear it!
> Orchestrator:.... Ok, that's enough!!!
> 
> 
> PS: written with my poor frenglish, and it is only a bit sarcastic. I am pretty sure every composer here has decent skills, but I am pretty sure the situation could happen one day.





i think you should start a new thread about this. 

i think its an interesting topic. but a topic for its own thread. 

this library and the other is geared to non real live orchestra imo. 

but i would like to read about how composers do when a scenario like the one you 
are saying happens. because a lot are not only composers but also orchestrators that might run into the same problem.


----------



## germancomponist

gsilbers @ Wed Jun 22 said:


> Hicks @ Wed Jun 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if the sound is impressive as for Symphobia,
> I can imagine the life of an orchestrator (in the true sense of the job: putting on score the music made on sketches by composer).
> 
> Here is the situation:
> The proclamed composer used to make some demos with Omnisphere and Stylus RMX. He has also good charism and managed to get a contract for professional movie by partying late in L.A..
> 
> Director: Hey I want this big hollywood sounding? Can you manage to do it.
> Composer: Yes of course!
> 
> Composer goes on VI Control forum! Hum Symphobia or Albion, sounds good. He buys Symphobia (as Albion is not yetreleased).
> After playing the following ostinato: C D Eb D (times 240) with Celli, he says:
> Whaou I am a composer, the mix is perfect, it sounds like a cathedral and those stacc patches sound like Hollywood!
> Let's play Violins:
> A new layer with violins playing the following ostinato: C D Eb D (times 240) but 1 octave higher!
> Whaou! I orchestrate!
> Time for brass!
> New patch, Low brass play an ostinato (if you're a composer, you will find yourself which ostinato it will be).
> 
> Humm... Sounds great but something is missing, let's play one of those cool remote control music and see what is missing!
> High brass, big chords! Let's try some notes on my keyboard! Whaou C and G together! It sounds big!
> But I wants also to be romantic as well.
> Let's put a solo flute playing with the white keys of the keyboard.
> Good, it sounds weird sometimes but by staying on F G A, I got a pretty descent melody.
> But I need something strong to end the cue!
> Whaouh, I didn't see a FX folder patch! Let's see, Strings clusters... Marvelous! Let's put them!
> 
> Now he calls the director:
> Composer: Hey man, that's it, I have the cue.
> Director: Great, You can hire an orchestra, I want to see my movie with an orchestra!
> Composer: ok!
> 
> Composer is seeking an orchestrator on google (Internet is full of poor orchestrators with strong skills but not the patter to make contacts).
> Composer: Hey Man, got a movie, need an orchestrator, that's ok?
> Orchestrator: Oh yes! please a job!
> 
> Orchestrator hears the mp3 or the midi if he is lucky.
> Ok, let's start. He opens Finale.
> Within 2 minutes he has written the famous ostinato, and then BANG! Brass coming!
> Whaou, that's strong. It sounds pretty too much massive!
> Let's call the composer:
> 
> Orchestrator: Hey man, brass sounds weird, they are too much loud, it looks like a pipe organ!
> Composer: Listen mate! That is how I like them!
> Orchestrator: ok ok... I want to keep the job!
> 
> The orchestrator doubles all the trumpets chords with horns, put fff for all dynamics and hope that live players would survive the recording session!
> 
> He continues to listen: Hey I can't make that flute sounds over those brass chords!
> 
> He calls the composer:
> Orchestrator: Hey man, there is no way for the flute to be heard over the brass!
> Composer: Hey, you're a newbie or what! Increase the volume fader!
> Orchestrator: Ok ok, I want to keep the job.
> 
> The orchestrator put flute solo a4 and double the 3 notes melody with oboe an octave lower.
> 
> He finishes to listen to the cue! ... ... .. What is that [email protected]#king cluster! Every player is playing something different, I need 16 staves!
> He opens the midi file: What!!!! One note!!! A G3!!!
> 
> Ok, let's call!
> 
> Orchestrator: Hey that cluster is a nightmare to orchestrate! I can make something which looks like it but definitively it will not the same as it is played randomly by string players!
> Composer: You're kidding me! I want the same. It's your work to write it man! I had the vision, it is how I hear it!
> Orchestrator:.... Ok, that's enough!!!
> 
> 
> PS: written with my poor frenglish, and it is only a bit sarcastic. I am pretty sure every composer here has decent skills, but I am pretty sure the situation could happen one day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think you should start a new thread about this.
> 
> i think its an interesting topic. but a topic for its own thread.
> 
> this library and the other is geared to non real live orchestra imo.
> 
> but i would like to read about how composers do when a scenario like the one you
> are saying happens. because a lot are not only composers but also orchestrators that might run into the same problem.
Click to expand...


+1

I think this theme is worth a new thread!!


----------



## bryla

I think you should stop quoting like this...


----------



## germancomponist

bryla @ Wed Jun 22 said:


> I think you should stop quoting like this...


Oh, you mean me?

Why? Where is the problem for you?

I remember that you very often told others what they have to do or not to do in VI. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ed

Hey Hicks,

I missed that original post, but I don't see how it would ever work that way in reality. Zimmer often seems to work the way you are describing yet it all seems to work out fine. Why? Because he uses samples along with live, if they decided to orchestrate the entire thing out without samples when it is not written that way it would be a really stupid way to work IMO. If you've got stacc ensembles you record stuff that will beef it up and make sure solo lines sound better, maybe you record under the string rhythms in order to get some more motion and live feeling. I also know a big trailer company told me that when they record live to make it sound bigger instead of splitting up the section which makes things sound smaller, they simply get the orchestra to play some of the lines then record again and they play the rest of the lines. So if you have a horn section that has two notes playing at once, you just get then to play one the first take then the second take record the second. Also, if a producer/director has already signed off on the demo all they want is for it to sound the same but better, so the job of recording live at that point is not just re-recording everything again for the sake of it but to actually do that.

And Gunther, it is generally not really considered good forum manors to quote such massive amounts of text, especially not if you're just going to say "+1!"


----------



## bryla

germancomponist @ Wed Jun 22 said:


> bryla @ Wed Jun 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should stop quoting like this...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean me?
> 
> Why? Where is the problem for you?
> 
> I remember that you very often told others what they have to do or not to do in VI. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

It just takes up a lot of space....

I don't seem to tell you anything.

edit: take a chill dude. Just a gentle request to avoid scrolling 5 miles.


----------



## germancomponist

bryla @ Wed Jun 22 said:


> germancomponist @ Wed Jun 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bryla @ Wed Jun 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should stop quoting like this...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean me?
> 
> Why? Where is the problem for you?
> 
> I remember that you very often told others what they have to do or not to do in VI. :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just takes up a lot of space....
> 
> I don't seem to tell you anything.
Click to expand...


I think if this would be a problem, Frederick would tell this to us..... .Yes, no?


----------



## Craig Sharmat

you really want us to moderate spacing...


----------



## madbulk

now you're really taking up space, and you've got me doing it.


----------



## tumeninote

You guys crack me up. :lol:


----------



## Synesthesia

Guys!!

Back on track please!!

So - in answer to the last actual question (I think it was a question)

The reason we recorded some of these legato patches in octaves is because that is the way those instruments play what we can call 'lead lines' or 'featured lines' in almost all of the existing repertoire.

Of course this is going to be open to debate... but if Tpts/Horns almost always play their featured leads in octaves... why record them at unison for this purpose?

We have also covered unison extensively in the straight 'longs' patches - its late here but tomorrow I'll put up a full list of the orchestral artics as a reference.

Hope that helps clear things up!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## SvK

HI Paul,

Will the string legs be able to slur?


best,
SvK


----------



## germancomponist

SvK @ Wed Jun 22 said:


> HI Paul,
> 
> Will the string legs be able to slur?
> 
> 
> best,
> SvK



Ha, only after reading this question I know that you are a HS usser.  (good meant) o-[][]-o


----------



## noiseboyuk

A bit of decorum please, good people, like Paul said. It all seems rather graceless in the face of an honorable company doing fine work, and this is their commercial announcement thread. At least the full list will be published tomorrow, hopefully that'll calm the slightly silly questions down a bit.


----------



## germancomponist

noiseboyuk @ Wed Jun 22 said:


> A bit of decorum please, good people, like Paul said. It all seems rather graceless in the face of an honorable company doing fine work, and this is their commercial announcement thread. At least the full list will be published tomorrow, hopefully that'll calm the slightly silly questions down a bit.



He he, I am with you!

Stopping my joking now .... . o/~


----------



## stargazer

I asked this earlier in this thread, but I haven't seen any answer, so I'm bumping it up:
In the demos/"quick noodles", the legato transitions in the stringpatches is more subtle than in the brasspatch.
Is it possible to control the speed (or other parameters) of the transitions in the legato patches?


----------



## bsound76

Synesthesia @ Wed Jun 22 said:


> The reason we recorded some of these legato patches in octaves is because that is the way those instruments play what we can call 'lead lines' or 'featured lines' in almost all of the existing repertoire.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Paul



I'm happy with the combinations you've chosen as I frequently will use V1/V2 and VC/CB both in octaves. 

I'm also pleased with the Unison V1/V2/Va choice. I don't believe (correct me if I'm wrong) that this combo has been sampled elsewhere with legato.

I'm not aware of a legato Tmb/Tba sampled in octaves, either.


----------



## IvanP

Paul, sorry for bumping my question again, 

but I'd like to know how the legato patches handle faster lines (not ultra fast or runs, of course, just...faster). 

Thks,

Iván


----------



## Andy B

IvanP @ Thu Jun 23 said:


> Paul, sorry for bumping my question again,
> 
> but I'd like to know how the legato patches handle faster lines (not ultra fast or runs, of course, just...faster).
> 
> Thks,
> 
> Iván



Hi Ivan,

If you have a listen to the V1V2 octaves demo on page 4 it will give you an idea of the movement you can expect from the leg patches. We were obviously thinking about melodic phrases when planning what to record and that's what you're able to pull off. 

Can you play faster lines? Yes, but there's only so far you can go before a different approach to the way the samples are captured is needed. 

Will it feel sluggish? No, the patches are very responsive and we're including a control for the starting point of the intervals, just to allow for very slow, silky lines.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## Andy B

SvK @ Wed Jun 22 said:


> HI Paul,
> 
> Will the string legs be able to slur?
> 
> 
> best,
> SvK



Hi SVK,

Sorry, I'm not quite sure exactly what you mean by slur.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## IvanP

Andy B @ Thu Jun 23 said:


> Hi Ivan,
> 
> If you have a listen to the V1V2 octaves demo on page 4 it will give you an idea of the movement you can expect from the leg patches. We were obviously thinking about melodic phrases when planning what to record and that's what you're able to pull off.
> 
> Can you play faster lines? Yes, but there's only so far you can go before a different approach to the way the samples are captured is needed.
> 
> Will it feel sluggish? No, the patches are very responsive and we're including a control for the starting point of the intervals, just to allow for very slow, silky lines.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Andy.



Great answer, Andy, thks, 

Ivan


----------



## Hicks

Andy B @ Thu Jun 23 said:


> SvK @ Wed Jun 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HI Paul,
> 
> Will the string legs be able to slur?
> 
> 
> best,
> SvK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi SVK,
> 
> Sorry, I'm not quite sure exactly what you mean by slur.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Andy.
Click to expand...


The meaning of legato in sample libraries was for a long time an enigma for me, until I understood that legato means slur in VI world (until HS came with bow change legato).

I guess the wording came that when a player have to play legato, it means that bow changes have to be subtle and mainly slurred (using same bow movement for several notes).
But I guess "LEgato perf" was a better selling name than "slur perf" during VSL early years, and now it has been a common wording.

However, now I have a doubt. Is a legato patch always a slur patch (except when specifically noted as in HS).


----------



## Simon Ravn

Hicks @ Thu Jun 23 said:


> Andy B @ Thu Jun 23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SvK @ Wed Jun 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HI Paul,
> 
> Will the string legs be able to slur?
> 
> 
> best,
> SvK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi SVK,
> 
> Sorry, I'm not quite sure exactly what you mean by slur.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Andy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The meaning of legato in sample libraries was for a long time an enigma for me, until I understood that legato means slur in VI world (until HS came with bow change legato)).
Click to expand...


I don't think HS'es legato is much different from everybody elses. Yes it has a bow change option (round robin, up/down bowing), but I think that is mostly useful if you want to play the same note in succession. In reality, you don't change bow direction for each note you play in a legato line, so HS is not doing this in a more "right" way than others. 

Personally I don't see why this discussion is relevant anyway - if it sounds good/realistic.... that's all that matters, isn't it - no matter if you call it slur, legato or whatever.


----------



## Andy B

I don't know the terminology that EW have used for some of their patches in HS - which I think SVK is referring to - but a slur is obviously the marking to use if you want everything played in one bow (or at the very least to sound that way) and that's the way we've captured the intervals. 

Hope that clears things up.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## Hicks

Simon Ravn @ Thu Jun 23 said:


> Personally I don't see why this discussion is relevant anyway - if it sounds good/realistic.... that's all that matters, isn't it - no matter if you call it slur, legato or whatever.



Hi Simon, you misunderstood me. I was only saying that when I have bought my first sample library, I was wondering what is the meaning of "legato perf" patches as for me they were sounding as slured patches and legato has a different meaning in academic.
After a few times, I have learned that legato in VI world means that patches are recorded "slur", until HS which differenciated slur from bow change.


----------



## Synesthesia

So! Patch lists.

This is just for the Albion Orchestra and Darwin Percussion sections of the library (more details about the rest next week.)

*ALBION ORCHESTRA*: (all shorts 4 RR)

*BRASS HI* (3 Tpts 4 Horns in Octaves)

Brass Hi FX 1
Brass Hi FX 2
Brass Hi Longs (Tpts and Horns in octs)
Brass Hi Shorts
Brass Hi legato

*BRASS LO* (2 Tenor & 1 Bass Bone, and Tuba 8ve down)

Brass Lo FX 1
Brass Lo FX 2
Brass Lo Longs
Brass Lo Shorts
Brass Lo legato

*PIANO*

Albion Piano FX
Albion Piano Staccato/Stacc hand damped

*STRINGS HI*

Strings Hi FX 1
Strings Hi FX 2
Strings Hi FX 3
V1V2 Octave Longs
V1V2 Octave Longs Con Sordino
V1V2 Octave Shorts
V1V2 Ostinatum (unison)
V1V2 Octave legato
V1V2Va Longs (unison)
V1V2Va Longs Con Sordino (unison)
V1V2Va Pizz (unison)
V1V2Va Shorts (unison)
V1V2Va legato (unison)

*STRINGS LO*

Strings Lo FX 1
Strings Lo FX 2
VCCB Unison Longs
VCCB Octave Longs
VCCB Octave legato
VCCB Unison legato
VCCB Octave Shorts
VCCB Unison Shorts
VCCB Unison Pizz
VC Ostinatum

*WW Hi* (all unison)

WW Hi FX 1
WW Hi FX 2
WW Hi FX 3 - runs
WW Picc,Fl,Ob,Cl Longs
WW 2Fl,Ob,Cl Longs
WW Picc,Fl,Ob,Cl Shorts
WW 2Fl,Ob,Cl Shorts
WW 2Fl,Ob,Cl legato

*WW Lo* (all unison)

WW Lo FX 1
WW 2Bsn,BCl,CBsn Longs
WW 2Bsn,BCl,CBsn Shorts
WW 2Bsn,Bcl legato (unison)


*DARWIN PERCUSSION* (all patches 4 RR 3 dynamic)

Darwin Easter Island Impacts
Darwin Metal Shop
Darwin Perc Hi hits
Darwin Perc Mid hits
Darwin Perc Lo hits
Darwin Perc Sub hits
Darwin Hi Sticks


and for the truly interested (!) here is a list of the FX artics:

Brass Low FX 1

Chord MW (F#1, A1, C2, D#2 - all stretched up and down 1/2)

(Chord RT)

Chatter MW (G2 LOW, A2 LOW CS, B2 HI, C3 HI CS) p and f, and both RT

Gliss down - HT WT p and f (F3-G4)

Crunch fp - HT WT (HT mapped to F5, G#5, B5, D6) - all stretched u/d 1/2
(WT mapped to F6, G#6, B6, D7) - all stretched u/d 1/2

Tuba wild (C4 stretched up and down 1/2)


Brass Low FX 2

Cluster - HT WT p and f (D#1-D2 HT, D#2-D3 WT) and both RT

RipGliss - A#3-F#5 from 5 samples

Zoner (stereo swoops up and down) - D6-A7 from 4 samps



Brass Hi FX 1

Chord MW (F#1, A1, C2, D#2 - all stretched up and down 1/2) (MW down - maj MWup min)

(Chord RT)

Chatter MW (G2 LOW, A2 LOW CS, B2 HI, C3 HI CS) p and f, and both RT

Trill down (C4-B4)

Half Valve Gliss (E3)

Air blow (G3)

Hora Gliss (E5-C#6)

Popper MW (E6-D#7) with MW down normal, MW up CS


Brass Hi FX 2

Riser (B0) MW dynamic & RT

Faller (C1) MW dynamic & RT

Cluster 1 and 2 MW - D#1-B1 and D#2-B2 (MW dynamic)

(clust RT)

Ripgliss MW (E3-C4) Mw down, half tone, up, whole tone

Zoner (C#4-G#4) with RT

Stabs C5-B5 short, C6-B6 longer, MW down - HT, up - WT

Wild Shakes C7-B7 Mw down HT up WT



WW Hi FX 1

Cluster Staccatos B0-A#1 MW - down HT up WT

Multiphonics D2 MW dynamic (RT)

Clusters G2-F#3 MW dynamic (RT)

Cluster trills B3-A#4 MW - down HT up WT

Falls - C4-G#4 MW - down HT up WT

Overblows - C6-D#7 ALL SEMITONES USED



WW Hi FX 2

Queasy G1-F#2 MW dynamic/oct up (RT)

Scatter C3-G#3, C4-G#4(oct up) MW - down HT, up WT. (RT)


WW Hi FX 3 - RUNS

5 runs each one octave 
G#1-G2 - maj
G#2-G3 - min
G#3-G4 - min alt
G#4-G5 - wholetone
G#5-G6 - chromatic


WW Lo FX

Multiphonics C1-E1 MW dyn (RT)

Overblow A#1-C#2 (RT)

Queasy G2-F#3 (RT)

Scatter G4-F#5 HT, G5-F#6 WT MW dyn (RT)



Strings Lo FX 1

Slides MW dyn

UP C1 normal slow
D1 sul pont slow
F1 trem slow
G1 trem sul pont slow

C2 normale fast
D2 sul pont fast
F2 trem fast
G2 trem sul pont fast

DN C#1 normal slow
D#1 sul pont slow
F#1 trem slow
G#1 trem sul pont slow

C#2 normale fast
D#2 sul pont fast
F#2 trem fast
G#2 trem sul pont fast


Chatter C3-F3 MW dyn (RT)

Pizz Chatter G3-C4 MW dyn (RT)

Clusters - Expanding D4-C#5
Contracting D5-C#6


Strings Lo FX 2

Behind Bridge A0 MW dyn (RT)

Bow Distortion C1-C3 (RT)

Clusters Expanding sht E3-E4 MW dyn

Harmonic Gliss F4-C5 MW dyn (RT)

Harm gliss short D5-A5 MW dyn

Pizz gliss up C5-C6

Mad gliss F7-G7 MW dyn



Strings Hi FX 1

Behind Bridge A0 MW dyn (RT)

Slides MW dyn

UP C1 normal slow
D1 sul pont slow
F1 trem slow
G1 trem sul pont slow

C2 normale fast
D2 sul pont fast
F2 trem fast
G2 trem sul pont fast

DN C#1 normal slow
D#1 sul pont slow
F#1 trem slow
G#1 trem sul pont slow

C#2 normale fast
D#2 sul pont fast
F#2 trem fast
G#2 trem sul pont fast


Chatter C3-F3 MW dyn (RT)

Pizz Chatter G3-C4 MW dyn (RT)

Scatter D4-F4 HT. G4-B4 WT. MW (RT)

Harmonic Gliss C5-G5 MW dyn (RT)

Diskord C6-E6 MW dyn (RT)


Strings Hi FX 2

Bow Distortion G1-G3 (RT)

Clusters - Exp on vel <80 Con on vel >81 A#3-F6 MW dyn

Harmonic Gliss sht C7-G7


Strings Hi FX 3

Clusters Exp Sht A#3-F6 MW dyn



Piano FX

Scrape A0-E2

Sprangle C3-G4

Sweep Up C5-D6 (3 low, 3 mid, 3 hi)

Sweep Down G6-A7 (3 low, 3 mid, 3 hi)


----------



## stonzthro

Wow - that's a huge list! This is such a no-brainer!


----------



## Synesthesia

Thanks stonzthro!

Wait until you see and hear the incredible Stephenson and Brunel sections of the lib next week!


----------



## Marius Masalar

Remarkable list. Can't wait to hear some of the more eclectic content next week!


----------



## bsound76

Mathazzar @ Thu Jun 23 said:


> Remarkable list. Can't wait to hear some of the more eclectic content next week!



+1 Yup.


----------



## dedersen

Wow. That's an incredible amount of content.

I'm really curious about the whole "ostinatum" thing...


----------



## jlb

Any criticism of this is ridiculous, Paul you have got an absolute gold plated winner on your hands here, I will be telling everyone I know to preorder it.

jlb


----------



## Ed

Oh man I hope they got some basting piccolo staccs!

Whats the dynamic range on this anyone know yet?


----------



## Stephen Baysted

Ed @ Thu Jun 23 said:


> Oh man I hope they got some basting piccolo staccs!
> 
> Whats the dynamic range on this anyone know yet?



If it's anything like the dynamic range of Spitfire Symphonic Strings, it'll blow your windows out :D


----------



## SvK

Andy

Thanx for clarification on Albion legato.

Best,
SvK


----------



## paoling

Well, a curiosity: why the name of those scientists/inventors..? 
That lists is scarying.. I love the fact that you work in the sampling world by a lot of time and you can release this product after having acquired the necessary experience to compete with other similar products on the market. Albion will be a clear winner


----------



## dcoscina

Pre-ordered. I like the sound and all these articulations should mesh nicely with Symphobia, VSL, EWQL and the other libs I have. I like having more section legato choices to in Spitfire. 

And to Paul- I apologize about what happened over at MOTUnation. I posted a link to your website since I know a lot of guys on that forum use VIs. I also posted my concern with how nasty their responses were to your company. I'm glad you were able to post correct info about Albion and Spitfire Audio. 

Looking forward to adding your library to my arsenal. I think my impulsiveness should pay off this time.


----------



## madbulk

Dude, raise the price. This is getting more ridiculous by the day.


----------



## Ed

dcoscina @ Thu Jun 23 said:


> And to Paul- I apologize about what happened over at MOTUnation.



Just took a look at the thread... wow those people are deaf *and *ignorant. What's so hard to understand that the highly expensive libraries are basically PRIVATE custom libraries, their commercial libraries have always been extremely well received and fairly priced. Honestly people like that piss me off... espeically when they cannot hear the difference between VSL, Wallander and Spitfire or EWQLSO for example.


----------



## Synesthesia

No need to apologize David. 

I decided life is too short to enter a debate with a guy who reckons he can cream Colin and Andys demos with his GPO. No offense to GPO, but I feel there is a definite difference between that and the Spitfire bespoke libs..


----------



## noiseboyuk

Synesthesia @ Thu Jun 23 said:


> No need to apologize David.
> 
> I decided life is too short to enter a debate with a guy who reckons he can cream Colin and Andys demos with his GPO. No offense to GPO, but I feel there is a definite difference between that and the Spitfire bespoke libs..



You hardly need to spell that out here - staggering that you do over there! Makes me appreciate VI Control, warts and all, all the more.

Sorry to be dull and say what everyone else has already said, but the articulation list looks sensational. Interesting approach to have some effects with modwheel control - keen to see how that works.

And Stephenson and Brunel still to come!


----------



## Ed

Synesthesia @ Thu Jun 23 said:


> I decided life is too short to enter a debate with a guy who reckons he can cream Colin and Andys demos with his GPO. No offense to GPO,









I know you can't be an ass to these guys as you are a developer, but I don't need to worry 

PS: Still wondering how many dynamic layers there are :D


----------



## adg21

A bratty and bitter bunch


----------



## dcoscina

What's weird is that they normally aren't. They are a very civil collective which is why I continue to ask why they are so upset with Spitfire. 

And yeah, no offense to DPDan but all the programming in the universe can't make GPO sound better than Spitfire. I listened on good headphones to Paul's short demos and the timbre and tone is really succulent. I figure he just might raise the price given all the stuff that's going to be in Albion so I just went ahead and pre-ordered. Now I'm gonna be a kid looking forward to x-mas. 

Thing is, I recall similar vehemence when PS released Symphobia at their prices. Cannot please everyone...


----------



## dedersen

Ed @ Thu Jun 23 said:


> dcoscina @ Thu Jun 23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And to Paul- I apologize about what happened over at MOTUnation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just took a look at the thread... wow those people are deaf *and *ignorant.
Click to expand...


Oh my. Makes me appreciate being part of the knitting club.


----------



## stargazer

In the demos/"quick noodles", the legato transitions in the stringpatches is more subtle than in the brasspatch.
Is it possible to control the speed (or other parameters) of the transitions in the legato patches?


----------



## Andy B

stargazer @ Thu Jun 23 said:


> In the demos/"quick noodles", the legato transitions in the stringpatches is more subtle than in the brasspatch.
> Is it possible to control the speed (or other parameters) of the transitions in the legato patches?



Sorry Stargazer, just noticed that you've had to repeat your question. Yes, there will be control over the offset position of the legato transitions.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## adg21

It's a general manners problem, 
I had issues w people in a thread a while back
There's a wealth of info, and it's worth posting info about Spitfire there, but it does wreak of ego sometimes


----------



## synergy543

Goodness Gracious! Now I'm going to be banned for defending Albion.

http://www.motunation.com/forum/viewtop ... 8&start=30

Anyone who wishes to speak in my defense, I'd welcome your comments in that thread. Seems a bit harsh to me. What do you think?


----------



## Vision

I'd really like to hear a unison string legato demo. The tone/timbre of the octaves demo seems to have a nice flowing character. I'm sure it uses much less resources than HS too, which is huge deal to me.


----------



## Casey Edwards

synergy543 @ Thu Jun 23 said:


> Goodness Gracious! Now I'm going to be banned for defending Albion.
> 
> http://www.motunation.com/forum/viewtop ... 8&start=30
> 
> Anyone who wishes to speak in my defense, I'd welcome your comments in that thread. Seems a bit harsh to me. What do you think?



I laughed out loud when I read it, and I'm not exaggerating. After reading only half of what a couple of those guys were saying you'd think they would have at least asked to tone it down a bit for the sake of civil communication. You go in there and call them on their hateful attitudes in a non serious way and their moderator butt buddy comes in for the rescue with his power trip. Seriously, you should just post back 'LOL'. I know I would because it's that ridiculous.


----------



## Ed

synergy543 @ Thu Jun 23 said:


> Anyone who wishes to speak in my defense, I'd welcome your comments in that thread. Seems a bit harsh to me. What do you think?



I have no time to register but that Shooshie guy is seriously deaf, Im not even kidding. And why does he still not understand the concept of a private library? Just forget it, let these guys live with thier GPO and pretend its just as good.


----------



## synergy543

Thanks Casey for the level-headed perspective! I would respond as you suggest except that DP is my main DAW so access to the forum is helpful. I do also have Logic though, so maybe I should consider a switch.

@ ED - I also have GPO already so I could save a few bucks too if I follow their recommendations! 0oD


----------



## madbulk

I'm not Paul and I'm generally not sympathetic to developers who get trashed HERE much less THERE. But I see an inside discussion between about four people, one of whom, the loudest, has an entrenched positioning to begin with and I'd argue suffers from a BAD case of confirmation bias. Sounds like an interesting fellow otherwise. The conclusions he jumped to regarding Paul's other product lines are not ridiculous in this world. They just happen to have been uninformed. This is mostly one filibustering dude. Not giving in. But not being rude about it. Whatever! Let it go, guys.


----------



## autopilot

^^ WHat madbulk said 

Hey synergy - 

As I read it the threatened banning is about the Hitler reference, and not so much the discussion on the library. It's just a "Tone it down" I think. 

Godwins Law


----------



## madbulk

mutual admiration society -- I had to look up Godwins Law, but I was gonna say that too, only less efficiently.


----------



## synergy543

autopilot @ Thu Jun 23 said:


> Godwins Law


Seems to me they were pushing everyone towards the Milgram Experiment - press the nuke button and join the leemings against Spitfire.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milgram_experiment


----------



## madbulk

Stop making me read!

edit: Sorry, are we still in Paul's commercial announcement thread?


----------



## Casey Edwards

autopilot @ Thu Jun 23 said:


> ^^ WHat madbulk said
> 
> Hey synergy -
> 
> As I read it the threatened banning is about the Hitler reference, and not so much the discussion on the library. It's just a "Tone it down" I think.
> 
> Godwins Law



The quote in question is: "With such vile hatred being spewed, one would think they were releasing Hitler's SFX library. -shaky emoticon here-" 

And to be honest, I didn't see this out of context because those guys were accusing Spitfire based off nothing but there own agitated opinion of that company and in a way that was very agressive. I actually thought Synergy's comment was very tounge-in-cheek and doing a better job than the moderator at signalling to people that they need to tone it down. The moderator basically came in to say you owe an apology or else your banned and to me that is ridiculously funny. It's quite fine to moderate but this guy is obviously turning a blind eye to a lot of the things being said by others and focused only one this one comment. I operate on a lot of humor in my life though so perhaps no one else thinks quite like I do, but if it were me I would have totally given that guy a "LOL."

EDIT: Also, to help stay on topic I won't say anything else regarding this off-subject matter. Albion sounds really great from the demo's I've heard though! I think it would be really cool if you guys had some official mock-ups from the full non-commercial library just for fun to listen to.


----------



## madbulk

Can't all be VI-Control, Baby!


----------



## givemenoughrope

Right. So, I want to purchase this. 

The only prob now is how do I get LASS to sound like it hit tape through Neve at Air Studios (so I can blend with this as opposed to Symphobia)?


----------



## Theseus

givemenoughrope @ Thu Jun 23 said:


> Right. So, I want to purchase this.
> 
> The only prob now is how do I get LASS to sound like it hit tape through Neve at Air Studios (so I can blend with this as opposed to Symphobia)?



Pretty simple actually :

Option 1 ==> UAD Studer 800 + UAD Neve 88rs strip channel

Option 2 ==> Waves MPX Master Tape + Waves HLS Channel (or Waves V series, fantastic EQ's).

And you're all set. Seriously. As far as I'm concerned, I did the tests with Lass, and the Waves chain make for a fantastic vintage crispy recording sound.


----------



## snowleopard

Okay, I'm not an orchestra guy, but this is very impressive. Looks like a very usable library at a great price.


----------



## dcoscina

Yeah this list just makes this more enticing!


----------



## Simon Ravn

Ed @ Thu Jun 23 said:


> dcoscina @ Thu Jun 23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And to Paul- I apologize about what happened over at MOTUnation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just took a look at the thread... wow those people are deaf *and *ignorant. What's so hard to understand that the highly expensive libraries are basically PRIVATE custom libraries, their commercial libraries have always been extremely well received and fairly priced. Honestly people like that piss me off... espeically when they cannot hear the difference between VSL, Wallander and Spitfire or EWQLSO for example.
Click to expand...


It's pretty ridiculous. It doesn't seem to me that "Shooshie" over there is so much into MIDI orchestration. The Spitfire woodwinds + brass is way out of my financial league, but I am sure they are awesome. I would love to have Maurice Murphy playing at my finger tips 

I was very intrigued by the strings though, and they have a sound and musicality in them that I have only found on the same level in some of the stuff I recorded with Craig, Maarten and TJ in Prague a few years back... I did a short mockup of the intro to Cast Away with a sordino ensemble patch, and while there is no "real legato" or other magic tricks, the sound is very close and just beautiful. Very close to the silky smooth sordinos we all love and want from many Hollywood soundtracks. And while there's a lot to like in VSL, Hollywood Strings and LASS - and also LASS sordinos - they don't come close to that sound at all, IMHO.

About Albion... I am sure I will buy it, what I have heard sounds very useful, even though you don't have full control over what instruments are playing, like with Symphobia. Also wondering about the effects and percussion that will be in there, will surely be interesting


----------



## jlb

PreOrdered. Quality talks and bullshit walks

jlb


----------



## noiseboyuk

I've just been reading a flurry of posts I missed yesterday re legato / slur etc. FWIW I don't see legato as connected to slur necessarily at all - the LASS definitions are good to me. Straight legato is just a natural fairly clean transition between notes, and portamento is portamento.

However I've noticed a trend towards Legato meaning a more slurred transition. The Spitfire ones are interesting - the strings are pretty clean, while the brass is more slurred. As I understand it, that might well reflect real playing pretty well, slurring is more common on the larger brass transitions?


----------



## Hannes_F

It is interesting how sample developers have managed to re-define the terms legato and slurs that everybody had agreed on otherwise for centuries before. They obviously have quite some definition power in composer world.


----------



## Hicks

noiseboyuk @ Fri Jun 24 said:


> I've just been reading a flurry of posts I missed yesterday re legato / slur etc. FWIW I don't see legato as connected to slur necessarily at all - the LASS definitions are good to me. Straight legato is just a natural fairly clean transition between notes, and portamento is portamento.



LASS recorded legatos are only slurs transitions like all the others.
VSL legato patches = slur
LASS legato = slur
Cinematic Strings legat: Slur
EWQSL Legato= (poorly edited) slur
Albion legato=Slur
HS Legato: right definition at last! 

I totally agree with Hannes. 
Legato in VI world mean slurs
Slur in real world means slur

PS: Ed, Portamento is legato, as Slur is legato, as detache is legato.


----------



## Justus

Hicks @ Fri Jun 24 said:


> noiseboyuk @ Fri Jun 24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just been reading a flurry of posts I missed yesterday re legato / slur etc. FWIW I don't see legato as connected to slur necessarily at all - the LASS definitions are good to me. Straight legato is just a natural fairly clean transition between notes, and portamento is portamento.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LASS recorded legatos are only slurs transitions like all the others.
> VSL legato patches = slur
> LASS legato = slur
> Cinematic Strings legat: Slur
> EWQSL Legato= (poorly edited) slur
> Albion legato=Slur
> HS Legato: right definition at last!
> 
> I totally agree with Hannes.
> Legato in VI world mean slurs
> Slur in real world means slur
> 
> PS: Ed, Portamento is legato, as Slur is legato, as detache is legato.
Click to expand...



Are you sure? I think the articulation is called "Legato" and the symbol for playing legato is called "slur."


----------



## noiseboyuk

Basic LASS legato sounds unslurred to my ears. The demo of Albion's V1 and V2 legato octaves is a little slurred in places, but it's pretty subtle - sounds great to me.


----------



## Andy B

What I've found is that definitions, specifically for string techniques, often change depending on where you are in the world. I think most will agree though that when asking for legato from a string section, you expect to get an unbroken sound, which is normally achieved by slurring but can be achieved with good players being able to make the bow changes almost imperceptible. 

Andy.


----------



## Pedro Camacho

Synesthesia @ Wed Jun 22 said:


> The reason we recorded some of these legato patches in octaves is because that is the way those instruments play what we can call 'lead lines' or 'featured lines' in almost all of the existing repertoire.
> 
> Of course this is going to be open to debate.



Thanks for the reply!
Yes debate would be endless here.

Anyway the price is wonderful for what you get. A true winner.
I am a huge fan of your work, that is why I bought all your commercial libraries to date.


----------



## devastat

Is there any demos or videos out there where I could hear the Spitfire Harp individually? How does it compare to Cineharp?

Edit: Found the demos on the spitfire audio website.


----------



## EwigWanderer

devastat @ 6.24.2011 said:


> Is there any demos or videos out there where I could hear the Spitfire Harp individually? Any thoughts on how does the Spitfire harp compare to Cineharp?
> 
> Best Regards.




http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20119


----------



## EwigWanderer

Synesthesia @ 3.3.2011 said:


> Hi everyone -
> 
> OK we are getting close!
> 
> 
> Check out the following - Andy has re bounced his demos using the latest hot from the sample forge..
> 
> *IMAGES (ALL MICS)*
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/SF%20Harp%20Images-%20ALL%20MICS-V5.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> *IMAGES (CLOSE MIC)*
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/SF%20Harp%20Images%20-%20CLOSE%20MIC.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> *RSI (ALL MICS)*
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/SF%20Harp%20RSI%20-%20ALL%20MICS%20V5.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> *RSI (CLOSE MIC)*
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/SF%20Harp%20RSI%20-%20CLOSE%20MIC.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> 
> Enjoy! :D


----------



## devastat

Kiitos Rami


----------



## EwigWanderer

devastat @ 6.24.2011 said:


> Kiitos Rami



Ole hyvä=)

I have cineharp and I like it, but Spitfire harp has amazing sound. I haven't bought it yet, but I think 25% voucher might go on that direction 8) First I need to hear more Albion demos to give myself a permission to by it.. :roll:


----------



## devastat

I listened to the demos and bought the Spitfire harp. I already have Cineharp but it seems to me spitfire Harp is more realistic sounding. I love Cineharp too. It's great to have options..

Now I am wondering if there is any reason to get Spitfire Percussions if you already own Project Sam True Strike libraries.. :roll:


----------



## Ed

Spitfire harp is simply the best out there. though VSL may have loads more variety in gliss' etc, not sure as I don't own it.


----------



## Stephen Baysted

devastat @ Fri Jun 24 said:


> I listened to the demos and bought the Spitfire harp. I already have Cineharp but it seems to me spitfire Harp is more realistic sounding. I love Cineharp too. It's great to have options and harp is such an important element for me.
> 
> Now I am wondering if there is any reason to get Spitfire Percussions if you already own Project Sam True Strike libraries.. :roll:


, 
IMHO nothing on the market touches Spitfire perc for detail, dynamic range, expression, presence and sonic fidelity. Too many highlights to list, but for me, the timps and the marimba are stellar. 

Cheers

Stephen


----------



## devastat

If wish they would sell their woodwinds library to the public for 1k or less.


----------



## james7275

How much computing power do we need?... Or is it too early to know.


----------



## Andy B

OK Guys. Here's a link to a demo of the Longs. It also features some of the percussion and pizz included with Albion and has a guest appearance from the Spitfire harp. 

This is the sound out of the box - no reverb or EQ added.





http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... gsDemo.mp3







Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## bsound76

Sounds great. Reminds me a bit of "Ghostbusters"- Bernstein I think.


----------



## stonzthro

The sound is fantastic! i especially love the brass room sound.


----------



## Justus

Cool, I dig the "human" trumpet attacks. o=<


----------



## paoling

Justus @ Fri Jun 24 said:


> Cool, I dig the "human" trumpet attacks. o=<


One of them is a bit too out for me, but the whole soundscape is stellar to me... That demo shows for me the heart of Albion: a kind of ensemble tool, like symphobia, but oriented towards delicate and "Ravellian" sound  woow


----------



## Ryan Scully

What a fantastic tone! There is so much character in there!



Really cant wait for this library.


----------



## dcoscina

Andy B @ Fri Jun 24 said:


> OK Guys. Here's a link to a demo of the Longs. It also features some of the percussion and pizz included with Albion and has a guest appearance from the Spitfire harp.
> 
> This is the sound out of the box - no reverb or EQ added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... gsDemo.mp3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Andy.



Holy fark! Andy, you just made my day. This to my ears sounds as close to real as one could get given the size and scope of this library. Heck, even compared to full VSL or EW, it sounds really organic and real. the tone is unbelievable. Man I'm so glad I pre-ordered this!!!


----------



## Stevie

Oh yes, bring it on


----------



## madbulk

madbulk @ Thu Jun 23 said:


> Dude, raise the price. This is getting more ridiculous by the day.


+1


----------



## Stevie

Oh yes, please make it a 10 000$ lib! 
Guys what's your problem? If it's not expensive enough for you guys, no one will hold you off to buy it 3 times.


----------



## madbulk

"What guys?" It was me, twice. 

I'm sure it's been asked and answered, but the thread is 8 pages long... does the pre-order have an end date?

GBP is losing against the USD every day. This thing went down $7.50 since yesterday morning! So far I get all these articulations and a half a pizza.


----------



## Stevie

LOL, you are right. It was twice you!!! 

The deadline was somewhere in July if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## FriFlo

> GBP is losing against the USD every day. This thing went down $7.50 since yesterday morning! So far I get all these articulations and a half a pizza.


Yeah. Right now I am hoping for a sample library developer coming out of greece. o/~ 
But man, your dollar has been better at times ... for 7.50$ you only get half a pizza? I remember getting all you can eat for that price ... :lol:


----------



## FriFlo

Seriously, one question about the 25%. Does that mean you get that on one library, one purchase or any future purchase? Not quite clear to me by the description ...


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi Friflo,

That's a 25% voucher for any cart - so you can buy the perc and harp together. 

Or, keep for a future purchase!


----------



## Synesthesia

OK - so here is Christian's intro to some of the other sections of the library:

http://bit.ly/mCFUyG


_Please note that he refers to some 'Ostinatum' patches - these are "Steam Ostinatum" patches and not the ones from the Orchestral section of the lib, which function, as you would expect, to help you play cool Ostinatos.. _

Enjoy!


----------



## Marko Zirkovich

I think I'll have to get a new computer keyboard now that my old one has been drenched in drool. :shock: 

Seriously, this library is becoming more unreal with each announcement.
Awesome job.


----------



## Synesthesia

Thanks Marko! :D


----------



## james7275

I'm listening to it right now via your facebook page and those steam pads seem really damn cool and useful. For the amount of content in this thing I'm definitely going to be getting it now. But, before I buy it, I need to know it's not going to tax my very average computer to death...Synesthesia?


----------



## bsound76

Dig on the Brunel Loops.


----------



## deniz

Give us more 


That's the different I'm looking for long time.Deep , mystical Sound.Good addtion to current Libarys.

This is the second time i say.. W O W 


Cheers.


----------



## dcoscina

Every new demo update makes me more and more ecstatic for pre-ordering. Hope I'll be one of the first to get to DL this when it comes out!


----------



## dcoscina

Listened to this again....I love the breadth of sound one looks to be able to attain from this library. This might be a game changer at least for me and my set up. Sounds so goooooood.


----------



## MMMusic

When does the pre-offer end?


----------



## tripit

dcoscina @ Thu Jun 23 said:


> Pre-ordered. I like the sound and all these articulations should mesh nicely with Symphobia, VSL, EWQL and the other libs I have. I like having more section legato choices to in Spitfire.
> 
> And to Paul- I apologize about what happened over at MOTUnation. I posted a link to your website since I know a lot of guys on that forum use VIs. I also posted my concern with how nasty their responses were to your company. I'm glad you were able to post correct info about Albion and Spitfire Audio.
> 
> Looking forward to adding your library to my arsenal. I think my impulsiveness should pay off this time.



Over all, both Shooshie and James are very opinionated about a lot of things. But, mostly they are fierce defenders of DP, which is fine by me. They are generally pretty good guys. I also think that the people over here are much more involved with score work and actually use these libraries day in and day out. I would take opinions about orch libs much more over here than over there. 

Shooshie has strong opinions about VI, particularly when it comes to winds. I don't agree with him on a lot of his VI orchestral opinions. He was pretty quick to poo poo LASS when it came out, he thought they sounded synth like, so I'm not inclined to any of his opinions when it comes to orch libs.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Ooooh, soft textures!!! Delicious, essential. Thanks, guys!!!


----------



## dcoscina

Can't wait to hear the ostinatum orchestral stuff. I was listening to Williams' HOOK and there's a ton of ostinatos in his concert suite and it would be great to have the ability to do convincing ones in a sample library. Everything I've heard thus far from Albion convinces me that Spitfire will nail this one.


----------



## Jack Weaver

Paul,

In Christian's audio link he added some rhythmic guitar rhythm patch to the live demo he was creating, saying ' adding some guitars we got as well' @ 12:45 into it. 

Are these guitars part of Albion? I didn't see them in the patch list.

Thanks.

.


----------



## Pedro Camacho

I just heard all the latest demos...
My goodness....


----------



## Darkforest408

day 1 purchase i'm sold.


----------



## OlavB

Very interesting. I just hope the eventual release won't have the serious off-key samples...


----------



## noiseboyuk

OlavB @ Sun Jun 26 said:


> Very interesting. I just hope the eventual release won't have the serious off-key samples...



I did notice some pretty serious tuning issues (and I always think I'm very tolerant of these things) - hopefully it'll all get tweeked before release.


----------



## audiophobic

Yup, score another pre-order here. There was one moment in one of the demos where the mid & low strings sounded exactly like the tone on Stephen Oliver's "Lord of the Rings" BBC radio series music (showing my age here!), warm & English! 

And I love the barking mad Victorian Industrial theme. (What about Joseph Bazalgette though? Surely there should be a patch called "The Great Stink"?)

Can't wait.

Andy


----------



## Synesthesia

Jack Weaver @ Sat Jun 25 said:


> Paul,
> 
> In Christian's audio link he added some rhythmic guitar rhythm patch to the live demo he was creating, saying ' adding some guitars we got as well' @ 12:45 into it.
> 
> Are these guitars part of Albion? I didn't see them in the patch list.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> .



Hi Jack,

Yes the guitars are also part of the Brunel section of Albion. All of the Brunel materials are prepared as RX2 files (but still within Kontakt) so while you can still MW xfade etc, they lock to the host tempo.

They also have an extensive FX designer which is shared by the Steam pads as well - and we are debuting this during this coming week - its very exciting indeed!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Ed

Love it, but more orchestra stuff pleeeaee!

Those rhyhmic and FX patches sound super useful though, how many are there of the rythmic things Paul? I loved the mic stand tappy sound thing, I am hoping theres tons of stuff like that... right? If you did a whole library like that, I'd certainly buy it


----------



## Jack Weaver

Paul,

Thanks for the info on the guitar patch.
I think Albion could replace a lot of instances where I'm using Omnisphere now.

.


----------



## Stevie

Any German guys know how to get the VAT back?


----------



## rpaillot

Ok I think i'm going to buy it just for the violins octave legato. This patch sounds way better than the same patch in symphobia 2 ...


----------



## EwigWanderer

Hello!

I'm just interested can Albion strings pull off fast legato runs?

John Williams: The March of the Villains
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moA6RGE_MzM
starts 0"49.

Anyway I will get this library...of course 8)


----------



## noiseboyuk

I've only just heard the latest piece demoing the Steam library etc. This is an amazing release. I think their claim that you could do a modern score with this and a laptop doesn't sound so outlandish. Albion's range and sound is just extraordinary.


----------



## Ed

rpaillot @ Mon Jun 27 said:


> Ok I think i'm going to buy it just for the violins octave legato. This patch sounds way better than the same patch in symphobia 2 ...



I don't really like that patch in Symphobia2 either, even though it has legato


----------



## EwigWanderer

Ed @ 6.27.2011 said:


> rpaillot @ Mon Jun 27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I think i'm going to buy it just for the violins octave legato. This patch sounds way better than the same patch in symphobia 2 ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really like that patch in Symphobia2 either, even though it has legato
Click to expand...


Same here. Legato solo flute is very good but not enough velocity layers. Project Sam has taken too much time to release their update what would fix the product.


----------



## Ed

EwigWanderer @ Mon Jun 27 said:


> Same here. Legato solo flute is very good but not enough velocity layers. Project Sam has taken too much time to release their update what would fix the product.



All of them are only 1 layer, which is a shame. I dont think more layers would make the violins sound much better because i don't like the sound that much, I assumed it was because it was octaves, but Albion shows that it must be something else. Its definitely a shame on the solo flute because that one layer is super gorgeous. I'd love to see an oboe recorded the same way.

Anyway, back to Albion! D


----------



## germancomponist

EwigWanderer @ Mon Jun 27 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm just interested can Albion strings pull off fast legato runs?
> 
> John Williams: The March of the Villains
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moA6RGE_MzM
> starts 0"49.



Interesting: After I had listend to this piece some time ago, I started to work on a string runs lib, but never finished. 

There is a cool trick to simulate these fast runs. Think about the truth that the string players are not as much in tune than when they play long/er notes. You can get good results when u make short samples out of a trem sample. (Setting different start points and editing the adsr...) I had posted some examples here some month ago.

And yes, I will buy Albion, too. Sounds very good!


----------



## OlavB

Surprising nobody tips over cause of the brass tuning!


----------



## lumcas

Stevie @ Mon Jun 27 said:


> Any German guys know how to get the VAT back?



I'd be interested in answering this too.


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi chaps,

Anyone who has a VAT number can email me via the website and I'll do an individual paypal request without the VAT. E junkie has no way to verify EU vat numbers unfortunately!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Synesthesia

OlavB @ Mon Jun 27 said:


> Surprising nobody tips over cause of the brass tuning!



Not quite sure what you mean by 'tips over' Olav, but I understand that some people prefer libs to be tightly tuned.

Of course, we are checking any howlers and eliminating them as we beta test the library, but I am happy to say that this library is not artificially tuned.

Thats totally not the point of this: we want the realism and warmth of imperfection. Its very important to us to keep this in our samples.

This is always going to be more noticeable in Brass Ensembles as they are always slightly more crunchy when you hear them in real life.

As I say, we are still beta testing so what you are hearing is not the final product.

It would be nice to hear if you found any aspect of the library appealing? 0oD


----------



## OlavB

Sorry Paul; ofcourse, I LOVE most of what I'm hearing in the demos and can't wait to get my hands on it. But I think it was in the "longs" demo that some brass was painfuly offkey from what I could tell.
Then again, I may be too sensitive having perfect pitch hearing...


----------



## Synesthesia

Ah - Dom Kelly our contractor has that blessing/curse..

Well - I'll have a close look at the Brass Hi Longs tomorrow and see if there are any naughty ones that need a bit of tweaking.

:D


----------



## OlavB

Curse. Most of the time.


----------



## germancomponist

Synesthesia @ Mon Jun 27 said:


> .... we want the realism and warmth of imperfection. Its very important to us to keep this in our samples.
> 
> This is always going to be more noticeable in Brass Ensembles as they are always slightly more crunchy when you hear them in real life.



+1

How true!!!


----------



## OlavB

germancomponist @ Mon Jun 27 said:


> Synesthesia @ Mon Jun 27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... we want the realism and warmth of imperfection. Its very important to us to keep this in our samples.
> 
> This is always going to be more noticeable in Brass Ensembles as they are always slightly more crunchy when you hear them in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> How true!!!
Click to expand...


Always the same notes? I doubt that would make it warmer, more "wrong" 

But I totally get what you're saying obviously.


----------



## germancomponist

Why always the same notes? Round robin is the answer..... .


----------



## EwigWanderer

germancomponist @ 6.27.2011 said:


> EwigWanderer @ Mon Jun 27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I'm just interested can Albion strings pull off fast legato runs?
> 
> John Williams: The March of the Villains
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moA6RGE_MzM
> starts 0"49.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting: After I had listend to this piece some time ago, I started to work on a string runs lib, but never finished.
> 
> There is a cool trick to simulate these fast runs. Think about the truth that the string players are not as much in tune than when they play long/er notes. You can get good results when u make short samples out of a trem sample. (Setting different start points and editing the adsr...) I had posted some examples here some month ago.
> 
> And yes, I will buy Albion, too. Sounds very good!
Click to expand...


Thanks for the tip :D ..wouldn't it be great to have a patch that could do these runs...without that much editing.. :roll: I really really really hope they would release this library..hmm..lets say in three weeks time..so I could use it in my current project.


----------



## Craig Sharmat

both OSR and Hollywood Strings have capable run building tools


----------



## germancomponist

Craig Sharmat @ Mon Jun 27 said:


> both OSR and Hollywood Strings have capable run building tools



Right!

But isn`t this interesting? http://www.box.net/shared/ceg3lkvzah

At first you can listen to an original recording, then to an example of HS and then to an example what I did wit samples what I did out of trem samples.


----------



## EwigWanderer

Craig Sharmat @ 6.27.2011 said:


> both OSR and Hollywood Strings have capable run building tools



I have OSR. There are many issues with that library. There is an update coming..soon I hope. I'm just hoping that Albio would make writing runs more easy and playability would be better.


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi Gunther, 

Before the thread veers off topic, I think this would make a great new topic!

Thanks :D


----------



## Synesthesia

String runs are beyond the scope of Albion, just to clarify.

We do have a nice selection of High WW runs though.


----------



## germancomponist

Synesthesia @ Mon Jun 27 said:


> Hi Gunther,
> 
> Before the thread veers off topic, I think this would make a great new topic!
> 
> Thanks :D



You are right! This is your thread and it is a good thread. And as I said before, I am very impressed about the sound of your lib and for sure will buy it! o-[][]-o


----------



## reeltracks

what's the last day to pre-order before the price goes up?


----------



## Vision

OlavB @ Mon Jun 27 said:


> Sorry Paul; ofcourse, I LOVE most of what I'm hearing in the demos and can't wait to get my hands on it. But I think it was in the "longs" demo that some brass was painfuly offkey from what I could tell.
> Then again, I may be too sensitive having perfect pitch hearing...




I have perfect pitch.. and synesthesia (the definition) too. The longs demo didn't bother me personally. I thought the samples sounded very natural and real. Personally, I'd rather have them slightly out of tune to convey that sense of realism.


----------



## OlavB

Vision @ Mon Jun 27 said:


> OlavB @ Mon Jun 27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Paul; ofcourse, I LOVE most of what I'm hearing in the demos and can't wait to get my hands on it. But I think it was in the "longs" demo that some brass was painfuly offkey from what I could tell.
> Then again, I may be too sensitive having perfect pitch hearing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have perfect pitch.. and synesthesia (the definition) too. The longs demo didn't bother me personally. I thought the samples sounded very natural and real. Personally, I'd rather have them slightly out of tune to convey that sense of realism.
Click to expand...


Well, I don't know what to tell you... I certainly don't want to come over disrespectful, but if you have perfect pitch hearing, a couple passages must have sounded painful to you... I should go back to make sure I'm not talking about a different demo. It was brass in the first minute of one of the demos.

I have synesthesia too, are the two related?


----------



## Andy B

On the issue of tuning.

Probably the first thing to mention about the Longs demo is that it does contain moments of bitonality, which is mainly high brass against low, so there is some compositionally intentional dissonance there. 

Aside from the bitonality though, this library does feature the original tunings (wherever possible) and it's a decision taken by us not to save time but to try and preserve the 'natural order of things' within an orchestra. As most of you know, there is no orchestra that can achieve equal temperament, nor any orchestra that would want to - Stravinsky apparently liked to compose at an untuned piano to give him a better idea of the way his harmonies might sound in the orchestra - so the idea of fixing every pitch goes against what we're trying to achieve. Now, I don't want to get sidetracked by an ongoing tuning debate ~o) as I know that for some, tuning really is an issue, and given that we're delivering in an open format, there will opportunities for those who like to have everything perfectly tuned and in place to tweak away. o-[][]-o 

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## stargazer

OlavB @ Mon Jun 27 said:


> Sorry Paul; ofcourse, I LOVE most of what I'm hearing in the demos and can't wait to get my hands on it. But I think it was in the "longs" demo that some brass was painfuly offkey from what I could tell.
> Then again, I may be too sensitive having perfect pitch hearing...



This is getting off-topic, so maybe you should start another thread about the curse of perfect pitch. o[]) 
Are you sure it's not more a matter of your relative pitch hearing making this annoying to you? 
Out of curiosity, if you hear a piece that's well performed regarding relative pitch @ concert pitch 440, and the same piece equally well played @ 441, how do you perceive those two performances compared to each other?


----------



## Vision

OlavB @ Mon Jun 27 said:


> Vision @ Mon Jun 27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OlavB @ Mon Jun 27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Paul; ofcourse, I LOVE most of what I'm hearing in the demos and can't wait to get my hands on it. But I think it was in the "longs" demo that some brass was painfuly offkey from what I could tell.
> Then again, I may be too sensitive having perfect pitch hearing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have perfect pitch.. and synesthesia (the definition) too. The longs demo didn't bother me personally. I thought the samples sounded very natural and real. Personally, I'd rather have them slightly out of tune to convey that sense of realism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know what to tell you... I certainly don't want to come over disrespectful, but if you have perfect pitch hearing, a couple passages must have sounded painful to you... I should go back to make sure I'm not talking about a different demo. It was brass in the first minute of one of the demos.
> 
> I have synesthesia too, are the two related?
Click to expand...



I'm not saying it _wasn't_ a bit out of tune.. Just saying that it didn't bother me. It's a totally subjective thing. Depending on what I'm trying to achieve, I don't need it to sound pitch perfect. Synesthesia is a bit different for everyone who has it.. certain color's, shapes, tastes are interpreted differently from one person to the next. For me sound, numbers, letters.. etc are color related.


----------



## OlavB

stargazer @ Mon Jun 27 said:


> OlavB @ Mon Jun 27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Paul; ofcourse, I LOVE most of what I'm hearing in the demos and can't wait to get my hands on it. But I think it was in the "longs" demo that some brass was painfuly offkey from what I could tell.
> Then again, I may be too sensitive having perfect pitch hearing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is getting off-topic, so maybe you should start another thread about the curse of perfect pitch. o[])
> Are you sure it's not more a matter of your relative pitch hearing making this annoying to you?
> Out of curiosity, if you hear a piece that's well performed regarding relative pitch @ concert pitch 440, and the same piece equally well played @ 441, how do you perceive those two performances compared to each other?
Click to expand...


Never meant to hijack, so after this I'll shut it :lol: 

I'm not talking dissonance, just to be clear.

As for an entire piece played at 441; 
I highly doubt you would find 70-80 musicians being able to do that at the same time, but let's say it's doable; an A is an A, so if it's not an A, it's not an A. 
441 is not a clean A anymore. But if the rest of the piece would be off by just as much I wouldn't probably hear it so it wouldn't annoy me at all. If the piece is meant to be played in A but it's being performed in A#, that I would hear. And it's when one player plays 440 and the other 445 or so that I hear it. That's a little annoying.
The bigger the difference, the harder it becomes for me to enjoy it.

Now, back to topic, and sorry about the departure there...


----------



## Stevie

Just to let everyone know, I pre-ordered, thanks.


----------



## stargazer

Love the demos, partly due to the fact that you didn't fix every pitch with Melodyne. :wink: 
I have a feeling this will be a very nice complement to VSL. They have, as you probably know, introduced a "humanize area" in the Vienna Instruments Pro, with pitch curves using randomisation, round-robin variations and options to "influence the intensity of the tuning curves and delay settings to create an even more random effect with real-time controllers".


----------



## stargazer

Hoping to hear a demo with longer legato samples than the "V1V2octlegdemo". o/~ What about portamento? o


----------



## germancomponist

stargazer @ Mon Jun 27 said:


> I have a feeling this will be a very nice complement to VSL. They have, as you probably know, introduced a "humanize area" in the Vienna Instruments Pro, with pitch curves using randomisation, round-robin variations and options to "influence the intensity of the tuning curves and delay settings to create an even more random effect with real-time controllers".


That's an old hat. Gary Garritan scripted his old libs in Kontakt for getting the same results.... .


----------



## stargazer

germancomponist @ Mon Jun 27 said:


> That's an old hat. Gary Garritan scripted his old libs in Kontakt for getting the same results.... .


I know, I'm just saying that the reason for those scripts etc is to try to achieve a less "mechanical" sound. Judging by their demos, I think Spitfire has managed to do that, and a lot more. :D


----------



## SvK

I think I'm sold.

Sounds great.

best,
SvK


----------



## Craig Sharmat

I think the lib sounds great and am buying it, that said if it is a group recording i am not sure how the pitch will be fixed.


----------



## madbulk

Stevie @ Mon Jun 27 said:


> Just to let everyone know, I pre-ordered, thanks.


I'm still holding out for a higher price, or an answer to the "when is the pre-release price gonna be over" question.

C'mon, you guys broke down and answered the tuning question. We're all friends here.


----------



## Stevie

madbulk, I can sell you my copy for 50.000 bucks if you want. I'll gladly take more, too :D


----------



## Justus

So, does pre order end tonight?


----------



## Synesthesia

No - we are waiting on NI now, so I'm guessing it will be another 3 weeks before we have the encoded lib ready for download, and all the codes etc.

If we can make it any sooner we will!

We will hold the preorder open until we have n exact date. Shouldn't be too long now though.


----------



## Justus

Thanks, Paul!
Some FX or ostinatum demos in the meantime?


----------



## gsilbers

yep, more demos would make more sense if we are going to do pre orders.

video demos would be even better.


----------



## Ed

I would pre order I just need some more orchestra demos pleeeasse!


----------



## EwigWanderer

Ed @ 6.30.2011 said:


> I would pre order I just need some more orchestra demos pleeeasse!



Same here!


----------



## David Story

Has anyone noticed that Albion means "ancient Britain"?

It sounds very high tech, interesting contrast.


----------



## Rob Elliott

Yea - the vids showing workflow for orchestral work would be very helpful. Many thanks.


----------



## bsound76

Just pre-ordered, and used the discount to purchase the harp- it's really really good. Great to play, and great sound.


----------



## eschroder

I'd love to hear some more demos =]


----------



## Synesthesia

Thanks bsound76!

Guys - more demos coming this week. Stay tuned.


----------



## jlb

Personally I am not bothered in the slightest about being able to do string runs, just please make the longs nice and lush!

jlb


----------



## Antibalas HiFi

+1 jlb

can't wait for more demos!


----------



## Ed

jlb @ Sun Jul 03 said:


> Personally I am not bothered in the slightest about being able to do string runs, just please make the longs nice and lush!
> 
> jlb



If it can play really nice short string spiccs patterns, it will really help me out


----------



## Synesthesia

Christian has been having fun speed writing with the alpha patches for Albion! 

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/qts/AlbionCHDemo2Compressed.mov

We are spending the last couple of weeks while NI do their thing, tightening up and adding functionality etc.

Aiming for Jul 29th release day. Want to be sure all is absolutely rock solid.

Cheers!

Paul

o-[][]-o


----------



## Ztarr

I said wow. Bring on the 3 week countdown.


----------



## TheUnfinished

Too cool for school. Really nice work by Christian there.

Enjoyed seeing the channel reserved for Dot Allison's voice as well. 

Matt


----------



## gsilbers

very nice! love the string sounds and like it thats its split into low and highs. 

the percussion was from the other spitfire library right? 

or does albion have percussion?


also, where was the ostinatum demo? >8o


----------



## Craig Sharmat

One of Symphobias best features are their multis. It would be great to have those as well here for obvious reasons. I see Christian sort of made his own but having some of the work done for us with intelligent mapping would be handy.


----------



## noiseboyuk

gsilbers @ Thu Jul 07 said:


> the percussion was from the other spitfire library right?
> 
> or does albion have percussion?



All that was Albion! Spitfire Percussion is for the classic orchestral tonal and non-tonal stuff.

An amazing demo, great to watch Christian put it all together so fast. A laptop and Albion, and there's a movie score.... all the orchestral sections including percussion, and some synthy drones and rhythms thrown in as well. Astonishing in any regard, for the price nothing short of miraculous.

Good shout on multis for the final cherry on the cake btw.


----------



## David Story

Lovely demo, great sound, Christian knows the patches well. 

Please explain a bit more about the "pre-delay" in the patches. He said you'd get used to it and compensate in the sequencer. Love more detail on how you play differently.
Thank you!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Now THAT'S how you present a library! Wicked demo, real-time comp. Amazing sound. 

I must admit though that, finishing a wicked contract today (time-wise), I felt a bit nauseous watching someone else compose at the speed that is required in our soundtrack world...


----------



## madbulk

David Story @ Thu Jul 07 said:


> Please explain a bit more about the "pre-delay" in the patches. He said you'd get used to it and compensate in the sequencer. Love more detail on how you play differently.
> Thank you!


Pretty sure he just meant that you gradually learn to play the patches ahead of the beat and/or have your note offsets (in logic "delay") set up in your template to adjust all the midi starts by x number of ticks.
You can see him dial back his short strings for example to play early by about a 48th note I think.


----------



## Nick Harvey

Stunning. Really stunning demo. Can't wait for it to arrive in the world.


----------



## british_bpm

Hi, Christian Henson here,

Just to clarify that the pre-delay I talk of simply refers to what one needs to apply to a quantised Albion region. It needs to come back to the left a bit so the apex of the waveform is tight to the beat. All players play slightly ahead, some more than others, Tuba players have to play months in advance of the lower notes so the main pump of a note feels in-time. Anyway, we cut to where the player starts playing, not to the beat so you may have to pre-delay your track or region just that little bit more than other libraries (10ms or so). Re. my playing style, I just lock into the lag and play ahead of the beat naturally. I think this is evident in my recent demo.

Best.

C.


----------



## madbulk

Anybody else have trouble ordering? PayPal said I couldn't use my credit card. The price remained in GBP after I entered USA and my zip, and that seemed weird, but I assume paypal takes care of the exchange and all that. Huh. Never happened before.


----------



## DLR

Is it me, or is the <<tone>> of this library just absolutely gorgeous? 

Listening here on my Quested VS2108's. Smiling......

Well done. Cannot wait. THANK YOU for posting this.


----------



## Stevie

british_bpm @ 7th July 2011 said:


> Hi, Christian Henson here,
> 
> Just to clarify that the pre-delay I talk of simply refers to what one needs to apply to a quantised Albion region. It needs to come back to the left a bit so the apex of the waveform is tight to the beat. All players play slightly ahead, some more than others, Tuba players have to play months in advance of the lower notes so the main pump of a note feels in-time. Anyway, we cut to where the player starts playing, not to the beat so you may have to pre-delay your track or region just that little bit more than other libraries (10ms or so). Re. my playing style, I just lock into the lag and play ahead of the beat naturally. I think this is evident in my recent demo.
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.



That's fine Christian. We are used to that. Almost all newer libraries work that way.
Thank god for Cubase' track delay.


----------



## Ed

Paul, do I have up until July 29th for the* Pre Order?? * Let me know so I can pay now or I can wait.



Synesthesia @ Thu Jul 07 said:


> Christian has been having fun speed writing with the alpha patches for Albion!
> 
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/qts/AlbionCHDemo2Compressed.mov
> 
> We are spending the last couple of weeks while NI do their thing, tightening up and adding functionality etc.
> 
> Aiming for Jul 29th release day. Want to be sure all is absolutely rock solid.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Paul
> 
> o-[][]-o


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi guys - 

Thanks for the continued interest!

Ed - yes we will hold it open until 29th.

Cheers!

Paul


----------



## cacophonix

Hello,

Just a quick question:
I have pre-order Albion (I am very excited ) and received my discount code.
How long this code will be valid? (I would like to buy the percussions and perhaps the harp) Is it ok if I wait till september, or even december???

TIA


----------



## dcoscina

Yes, I also was curious about this. I pre ordered as well and would like to get Spitfire Harp but have to wait a few months until I do so.


----------



## damstraversaz

what a sound !
surely a noob question, but I don't see an ensemble patch in the patchs list. I suppose it 's possible to use strings Hi and strings low in one multi without problems in the middle range ? thats useful on stage

congratulations , really. it's sounds fantastic.
Damien


----------



## Synesthesia

hi chaps - 

Yes - the discount code has no expiry.

Cheers!

Paul


----------



## Synesthesia

Here's a new demo from that annoyingly talented chap Andy Blaney. :mrgreen: 

He is showing off the Longs, legatos, you can hear some of the ostinatum samples in there too - and of course the Harp makes a guest appearance.

Enjoy!

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/SpitfireAlbionLegsLongs.mp3[/mp3]



:D


----------



## SvK

Paul

hi ,
I sent you a PM.

best,
SvK


----------



## bwherry

Synesthesia @ Fri Jul 08 said:


> Here's a new demo from that annoyingly talented chap Andy Blaney. :mrgreen:
> 
> He is showing off the Longs, legatos, you can hear some of the ostinatum samples in there too - and of course the Harp makes a guest appearance.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/SpitfireAlbionLegsLongs.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> 
> 
> :D



That was made using _only_ Spitfire Albion and Harp?


----------



## Ed

wow ostinatum sounds really good!

Are they recorded phrases bpm sync'd or is it created out of single notes played fast?

WW sounds so good btw and strings so lush. I can see Albion being just as overused with me as Symphobia is currently!! Im amazed how good the ensemble octave patches sound!


----------



## Stephen Baysted

Sounds great Paul - no surprise there :mrgreen: 

BTW Did you get my recent mail chap? 


Cheers

Stephen


----------



## EwigWanderer

Synesthesia @ 7.8.2011 said:


> Here's a new demo from that annoyingly talented chap Andy Blaney. :mrgreen:
> 
> He is showing off the Longs, legatos, you can hear some of the ostinatum samples in there too - and of course the Harp makes a guest appearance.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/SpitfireAlbionLegsLongs.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> 
> 
> :D



Damn that sounds good. I burchased your percussion and harp library today and now downloading harp. I didn't get Albion (yet) because I need great percussions for my current project and maybe I don't have the chance to use Albion in this movie =( ..deadline is first week of august.


----------



## Andy B

bwherry @ Fri Jul 08 said:


> Synesthesia @ Fri Jul 08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a new demo from that annoyingly talented chap Andy Blaney. :mrgreen:
> 
> He is showing off the Longs, legatos, you can hear some of the ostinatum samples in there too - and of course the Harp makes a guest appearance.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/SpitfireAlbionLegsLongs.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> 
> 
> :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was made using _only_ Spitfire Albion and Harp?
Click to expand...


Yes, it's only Albion and the Spitfire Harp and totally without any reverb or EQ, or, in fact, any processing. That's how it sounds when you load it up :D 

Andy.


----------



## dcoscina

Andy, are those string tremolos metered tremolo and part of the ostinatum patches? It almost sounds like it's matching the tempo of the track.

Love the quiet passages especially. Sounds very expressive. Aside from an occasional attack transient, the timbre of the samples in the piece sound utterly convincing. I also really like your music too. So many times we get music that is kinda empty calories for demos- they sound flashy but don't really encompass a musical style that some of us prefer to compose in (ie more traditional scoring, rather than the contemporary film score sound- no disses, just an observation!). This music sounds of a piece not just an action demo or anything. I like that a lot!


----------



## dcoscina

I gotta get me that Spitfire Harp soon! Love its tone.


----------



## james7275

Now that was a great demo! I'm really liking the library's unique sound, definitely different sounding to what I'm using now. This is going to be my go to library, can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## dcoscina

the winds sounds killer!


----------



## noiseboyuk

Oh for goodness sake. Resistance is futile!


----------



## ysnyvz

Andy B @ Fri Jul 08 said:


> Yes, it's only Albion and the Spitfire Harp and totally without any reverb or EQ, or, in fact, any processing. That's how it sounds when you load it up :D
> 
> Andy.



wow it makes me feel like i'm conducting a real orchestra :shock: 
can i ask which mic position you used for this demo?
i'll absolutely buy it when i have enough money


----------



## Andy B

The ostinatum stuff is made up of separate multisamples. I played them in for the demo as I didn't bother writing to a click, but there's a script in the library to take care of automating it for you.

Most of the mics used were the Ambient and Outriggers, with some Tree for the strings.

Andy.


----------



## cc64

My god Andy your friend is right you ARE a talented MOFO SOB >8o >8o 

Claude


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Once again, Andy proves his chops - top of the line. What a killer deal this library is proving to be. THE must-buy of 2011?


----------



## germancomponist

What a sound! I love good sound! I am in!


----------



## rectifried

As a Orchlibrary virgin... Im in


----------



## devastat

I purchased the Spitfire percussion library this week and I am totally blown away by the depth and the detail that this percussion library has. Can't wait to get Albion some day it's gonna be a fun library to use..


----------



## EwigWanderer

devastat @ 7.9.2011 said:


> I purchased the Spitfire percussion library this week and I am totally blown away by the depth and the detail that this percussion library has. Can't wait to get Albion some day it's gonna be a fun library to use..



Same here (+harp). They sound perfect! =)


----------



## devastat

I was seriously beaming happy when I layed my hands on the keyboard playing the Timpani patches for the first time - I heard a real orchestra on my speakers


----------



## jdawg

looks like a no brainer, is there going to be any more information or demos including the cinematic piano tools, as well as the quantity of brunel loops??

also whats the sample / bit rate going to be? 24/48k?

thanks


----------



## Ed

I want this baad.

I listened again to the Steam/Percussion demo, I really like the guitar loops but can already feel like there wont be enough and probably not enough variation. I really would love a whole library of these "cinematic guitar loops" like this, I hear it all the time, its all over the Bourne series for example. I don't have Cinematic Guitars but from what Ive heard they dont have what I'm talking about either even though whats there sounds good. I'm sure it would do really well if someone knew how to get that sound and provided tempo sync'd patches, I've not heard any library provide it yet.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

I always knew that noodling on the guitar while watching tv as a kid would pay off!


----------



## dcoscina

Those high strings are utterly convincing!


----------



## Ed

dcoscina @ Sat Jul 09 said:


> Those high strings are utterly convincing!



They are really gorgeous right? I hope Spitfire still continue to make orchestral commercial libraries somehow.


----------



## Peter Alexander

cc64 @ Fri Jul 08 said:


> My god Andy your friend is right you ARE a talented MOFO SOB >8o >8o
> 
> Claude



As someone once said to Henry Mancini, "Aren't you glad you practiced!"


----------



## David Story

Craig Sharmat @ Thu Jul 07 said:


> One of Symphobias best features are their multis. It would be great to have those as well here for obvious reasons. I see Christian sort of made his own but having some of the work done for us with intelligent mapping would be handy.



+1

Spitfire knows how these unique patches balance with each other.


----------



## Daryl

Peter Alexander @ Sat Jul 09 said:


> cc64 @ Fri Jul 08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My god Andy your friend is right you ARE a talented MOFO SOB >8o >8o
> 
> Claude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As someone once said to Henry Mancini, "Aren't you glad you practiced!"
Click to expand...

David Rose of "The Stripper" fame.

D


----------



## Ed

I hope we can have a few patches like this...

Top of keyboard legato high strings, low strings in bottom half so we can play chords underneath.

Then have another patch reversed in the same wav, so legato basses and cellos and high strings chords. 

What do you think?


----------



## ysnyvz

i want this library so badly
but i'm confused about articulations
there are longs,shorts patches for strings 
so this great library has no spiccato,marcato,tremolo,trill etc?


----------



## Ed

ysnyvz @ Sun Jul 10 said:


> i want this library so badly
> but i'm confused about articulations
> there are longs,shorts patches for strings
> so this great library has no spiccato,marcato,tremolo,trill etc?



If there isnt, I hope they record an expansion  Still worth it though


----------



## ysnyvz

Ed @ Sun Jul 10 said:


> If there isnt, I hope they record an expansion  Still worth it though



+1


----------



## british_bpm

Hi Guys,

We are looking at doing a series of multis for ease of use and we're spending time with our amazing front panel and FX sequencer making a selection of inspiring presets.

Here's a quick breakdown of what we're bundling.

Strings:

Long, Short, Con Sord Long, Pizz, Legato Unison and Legato Octaves, Ostinatum

+ A host of amazing mod-wheel fx.

Brass:

Longs, Short, Legato, FX

Winds:

Longs. Longs alt (2 x flute) Short, Legato. FX

Piano:

Staccato Piano, FX

Stephenson's Steam Band:

Pads, Drones, Atmos and Ostinati

Darwin Perc:

Lo, Mid, Hi, Sub, Hits, Hi Sticks and Metal

Brunel Loops:

A nice selection of tuned and untuned beat matched loops & tools.

I hope this helps.

Christian.


----------



## noiseboyuk

ysnyvz @ Sun Jul 10 said:


> so this great library has no spiccato,marcato,tremolo,trill etc?



I'm sure it wasn't intentional, but that did sound a little... brattish? I think it's hard to think of any competitor in the history of VIs that had a launch price this low for such a huge array of outstanding content. No, it doesn't have every articulation of every instrument - it's clearly designed as a playable "broad strokes" library - but for the money it is simply unbeatable.

There's a pretty extensive patch list around 2/3rds of the way down p6 - http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... &start=175


----------



## Ed

And I dont know about everyone else but Id rather have a very good stac patch than a mediocre spicc, stacc and marcato patch. But thats just how I think. To a certain extent you can make your own marcs by layering stacc and sustains and so on... a trem patch is what i think I'd miss the most, but those long notes sound like the best strings ever released in a commercial library, even if its a ensemble patch. For £299 preorder including a 25% discount is totally fantastic. I have used the Symphobia woods quite extensively even when people said they weren't very usable, these sound like that only a billion times better. Hell yea Im getting it even if it lacks some arts


----------



## ysnyvz

noiseboyuk @ Sun Jul 10 said:


> ysnyvz @ Sun Jul 10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so this great library has no spiccato,marcato,tremolo,trill etc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it wasn't intentional, but that did sound a little... brattish? I think it's hard to think of any competitor in the history of VIs that had a launch price this low for such a huge array of outstanding content. No, it doesn't have every articulation of every instrument - it's clearly designed as a playable "broad strokes" library - but for the money it is simply unbeatable.
> 
> There's a pretty extensive patch list around 2/3rds of the way down p6 - http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... &start=175
Click to expand...


of course it wasn't intentional or brattish
i just asked details about library as a customer because i thought may be shorts patches have staccato,spiccato and marcato with keyswitches (like cinebrass or whatever) 
i know it has a low price so it has limits for articulations and instruments


----------



## gsilbers

its a good question. im interested to know as well.


----------



## tzilla

I hate to sound ignorant (not that that keeps me from saying things with my mouth and all), but what would "Hi & Lo Ostinato Machine" mean. Is that similar to "measured tremelo"?

Todd


----------



## Ed

tzilla @ Sun Jul 10 said:


> I hate to sound ignorant (not that that keeps me from saying things with my mouth and all), but what would "Hi & Lo Ostinato Machine" mean. Is that similar to "measured tremelo"?



I imagine its what we heard in Andys demo, so to me its measured trems. And maybe it can do more!


----------



## worenot

As a fan of the British "Office", I love that Christian (I think) said "mental" in his demo. God bless the British and their amazing sampling, and comedy!


----------



## JT3_Jon

noiseboyuk @ Sun Jul 10 said:


> ysnyvz @ Sun Jul 10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so this great library has no spiccato,marcato,tremolo,trill etc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it wasn't intentional, but that did sound a little... brattish? I think it's hard to think of any competitor in the history of VIs that had a launch price this low for such a huge array of outstanding content.
Click to expand...


I thought VSL did a good job of price per articulation with the opus series and now special edition. Perhaps I'm wrong? 

I do very much like the sound of this library. As someone who couldn't justify the price of Symphobia, but very much liked the idea, this seems something worth looking further into.


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi guys,

Its true that we did not set out to make Albion a comprehensive sample library with every articulation, I'm sure thats obvious.

The short articulation you have heard in the demos - my shorts demo especially.

The Ostinatum uses two other short articulations for the Violins and Celli, which are a 'stroked' short, and a spiccato short, these are switchable for different ostinato styles.

They are not measured trems, but can sound like them. They are much more flexible.

hope that helps!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Treb

I enjoyed hearing what the Ostinatum is in Andy's demo. I'd love to see a video of how this works.


----------



## dcoscina

Damn these specs are sounding really enticing!


----------



## Mike Connelly

JT3_Jon @ Mon Jul 11 said:


> I thought VSL did a good job of price per articulation with the opus series and now special edition. Perhaps I'm wrong?



VSL SE isn't a bad deal for what you get (especially certain sections) but it is also pretty limited in articulations with the base package, and the full SE with all expansions costs almost four times as much as this library. Really SE and Albion are like comparing apples and oranges.

This seems like a great selection of content for the price, I can't imagine it would be possible to do a library like this and include every possible articulation for that price. Although it would be great to see expansions in the future with some of the more common things like trems.


----------



## dcoscina

VSL Vienna SE is a very good package but to really get the most of it, you definitely do need the Extended lib which raises its price by double.


----------



## tzilla

Synesthesia @ Sun Jul 10 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Its true that we did not set out to make Albion a comprehensive sample library with every articulation, I'm sure thats obvious.
> 
> The short articulation you have heard in the demos - my shorts demo especially.
> 
> The Ostinatum uses two other short articulations for the Violins and Celli, which are a 'stroked' short, and a spiccato short, these are switchable for different ostinato styles.
> 
> They are not measured trems, but can sound like them. They are much more flexible.
> 
> hope that helps!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Paul




Thanks Paul, I pre-ordered today, the council has spoken! I've been looking for a library to make it possible to worry more about writing, and less about trying to keep your sounds from sucking, or having to write as much to the limitations of your sounds - so great job, and I'm certain this will be a smashing success. Christian's video of throwing together a cue helped seal the deal for me, to show that you can get a great sound with a minimum of fuss, which is big in my universe.

Thanks!

Todd o-[][]-o


----------



## JT3_Jon

Got a chance to listen to some of the demos and the sound is AWESOME! Great job!!

However, I did notice something that bugged the heck out of me in the Violin legato patch (http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... egdemo.mov) 

One of the 2nd violinists has some MONSTER vibrato on that Bb, and every time I heard it, it stuck out like a sore thumb. The first time playing the note might be passable, but every repeat made it stick out more and more; it SCREAMS samples, especially when using the close and tree mics. I'm assuming there is no way to "fix" this, is there? Are there no Round Robbin samples for the legatos? 

Again, AMAZING sound!! I do have a birthday coming up, I might have to treat myself... 


p.s. Is it just me, or is this demo file no longer working? http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... gsDemo.mp3


----------



## dcoscina

I think while this library is being pitched partly as a sketch pad tool for laptop, the timbre and quality of the demos would suggest it could fit in nicely for finished product pieces. I'm super psyched about this. I also like the ostinatum patches and like that you can use it for metered tremolo. Williams used a lot of that in his seminal work from the '70s and '80s.


----------



## tzilla

one last thought, since there's not much left to do but sit around and try not to geek out while waiting for my download instructions email:

1. where did they find enough 2-inch tape to record all this material? :D 

and

2. I got curious and went over to the motunation thread, and I'm pretty sure we need to start a gang war, all West Side Story-like - just need some cool shirts and a theme song.


----------



## noiseboyuk

And one more last thought - I think we've now heard a huge range of demos which demonstrate most aspects of the library. Only exceptions would be the effects, and relatively little from that exciting sounding ostinatum?


----------



## dcoscina

I forgot whether there are also brass and wind ostinatum...must check their sheet again...


----------



## burp182

On the subject of the Motunation thread - it gradually returned to the normal decorum the forum has and my post is the last in the thread. The fire seems to be out, apologies of a sort were made and the world continues to turn.
Thank heavens.


----------



## noiseboyuk

Hi chaps - wonder if you'd mind giving us a rough current ETA on the release date. Also I think you answered this already but I couldn't find it - is the pre-order price good until release day? And is it inc. VAT? Thanks.


----------



## devastat

What I read on another forum is that the release date is supposed to be on the 29th and the preorder ends on that date..


----------



## stonzthro

I bought on Thursday and still got the Albion discount and 25% off code so I'd guess it is good until the release.


----------



## british_bpm

I can announce that Albion will be available to download on the 29th of July.

Our pre-sale discount and 25% off voucher offer will stand until that date.

We are delighted with how beta testing is going and will be posting videos and demos soon that demonstrate a brilliant UI the ostinatum and FX sequencer.

All the best.

Christian Henson

Director - Spitfire Audio LLP


----------



## noiseboyuk

british_bpm @ Sun Jul 17 said:


> I can announce that Albion will be available to download on the 29th of July.



Fantastic news



british_bpm @ Sun Jul 17 said:


> Our pre-sale discount and 25% off voucher offer will stand until that date.



Fantastic news



british_bpm @ Sun Jul 17 said:


> We are delighted with how beta testing is going and will be posting videos and demos soon that demonstrate a brilliant UI the ostinatum and FX sequencer.



Fantastic news



british_bpm @ Sun Jul 17 said:


> All the best.
> 
> Christian Henson
> Director - Spitfire Audio LLP



Fantastic news


----------



## sbkp

Forgive me if this is answered in this loooong thread , but how does the 25% coupon work? Is it 25% any other commercial library purchases? Only my next one? Within some timeframe?

Sorry if it's obvious to everyone but me...

thanks,
Stefan


----------



## eschroder

Good for all of their products (present and future) and never expires! =]


----------



## sbkp

Thanks, eschroder!

That's a crazy good deal. That's how I read it, but it sounded too good to be true.


----------



## eschroder

Yeah dude, I don't know why I haven't pre-ordered yet. I know its gonna be awesome. I think I'm just waiting for the demo of the ostinato maker before I commit. Plus Symphobia left me a little jaded, but this is a an insane price for what they appear to be offering.


----------



## lux

sorry to ask the obvious, but the thread is very long. Are Andy's demos using external reverb, equalizer and/or compression? Given the ability of the demoer it makes sense for me to know it.

Thanks
Luca


----------



## Synesthesia

Hey Luca,

No fx of any kind. Just the out of the box sound!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## lux

Thanks Paul, great to hear that. Of course i suppose its mixing mics.

May I abuse again of your time and ask what is the overall size in Gb of the strings? (all mics included). I'm asking to understand how much mixing mics together weights in general.

Thanks again
Luca


----------



## JT3_Jon

So close to purchase, but wondering if someone could comment on this:


JT3_Jon @ Mon Jul 11 said:


> Got a chance to listen to some of the demos and the sound is AWESOME! Great job!!
> 
> However, I did notice something that bugged the heck out of me in the Violin legato patch http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... egdemo.mov
> 
> One of the 2nd violinists has some MONSTER vibrato on that Bb, and every time I heard it, it stuck out like a sore thumb. The first time playing the note might be passable, but every repeat made it stick out more and more; it SCREAMS samples, especially when using the close and tree mics. I'm assuming there is no way to "fix" this, is there? Are there no Round Robbin samples for the legatos?
> 
> Again, AMAZING sound!! I do have a birthday coming up, I might have to treat myself...


----------



## Synesthesia

As long as you have the full version of Kontakt, and a note bugs you, its pretty easy to just delete that region and drag the region next to it to cover the gap.

We'll have a look at that note anyway!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## JT3_Jon

Thank you for the reply Paul, and it brings up a great point. Are all patches chromatically sampled?


----------



## Udo

What will the approx. download size be of Albion?


----------



## ysnyvz

Udo @ Tue Jul 19 said:


> What will the approx. download size be of Albion?



its compressed size is 18 gb


----------



## Ryan Scully

Just pulled the trigger and pre ordered! There was no way I could put it off any longer and risk not getting this incredible sounding library at the beyond generous discount. Cant wait for this!!!



Ryan :D


----------



## Ed

I think its going to be like ebay auctions, everyone waits for the last moment


----------



## Synesthesia

Here is a taste of the muted strings from maestro Andy B.

Enjoy!!

:D 


[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/SpitfireAlbionMutedStrings.mp3[/mp3]


----------



## TheUnfinished

Awesome demo! Very Vaughan Williams. Love it.


----------



## madbulk

Like so many others I'll make it known that I'm now in the club. Not waiting till the ebay-like last minute rush through the door.


----------



## Ed

PAUL

Can I suggest something :D

I would love combo patches, so along with some people asking for multi's like Symphobia I would like patches like the following..

* A patch with high legato strings I can play with my right hand and low strings I can play chords with on my left

* I dont know if you have poly legato but it would be great to have a full strings legato patch so lows on the left and highs on the right. It may have a bit in the middle that sounds like it moves over one section into the other kinda like Symphobia but to me it would be really good to come up with ideas wiith such a patch. Its great to be able to play legato chords with Cine Brass.

I talked about strings, but obviously I would like the same for all sections if possible. Even winds maybe high winds on the right hand and strings to play chords with on the left and then another one with brass to play chords on the left. Mix and match stuff like that.

Mak sence? I think patches like this would be very usefull if organised like this especially in a library like this one.


----------



## ozmorphasis

Gorgeous tone! Very hard to get that kind of Shostakovich 5th symphony sordino tone with samples. This nails it. Has the air (warmth, but with a lot of space between the voices).


----------



## dcoscina

Okay, before I proceed I just want to say I was one of the first guys to pre order this (I think) so my post is NOT to be taken as nasty criticism. 

Love the tone of these examples but I'm a wee little concerned about the release transient of the strings. Like Symphobia, it sort of has a sucking sound like an unnatural release or when there are chords played in succession, the overlap sounds a tiny unconvincing. I'm sure this is partly due to the fact the you Spitfire gents are still working quite hard at editing the library and all so take my observations with a grain of salt. Like I said, I ordered it and I'm so excited about July 29th but was also wondering if you could elaborate on this if possible?


----------



## Jack Weaver

FWIW, I haven't ordered yet but would like to.

Also I concur with dcosina on the releases. In fact, I would not mind if you guys delayed the initial release a tad and got the editing right the first time - instead of us having to use it before the first maintenance release. (Either way I'm sure you'll get a lot of feedback from the field. But if people really, really like this part of Albion from the start then the good word will get around quickly.)

Perhaps simply a MIDI-controllable release fader on the skin of the GUI would help give us what we need here. However I'm sure you guys could come up with something slick in this regard. 

Thanks.

.


----------



## dcoscina

Well, learning from CineBrass, I'm definitely less concerned about a few tweaks in this capacity if the TONE of the sound is solid. You can't really fix bad tone but editing or sculpting the ADSR of the samples is much easier. IMO


----------



## Vision

What an extraordinary demonstration. Reminds me of Thomas Newman in spots. Also.. did you use a sample of an ambient stage recording Andy? It has a live feel to it. Very impressed with the mix. That's some great writing. 

I really am starting to feel like I'm witnessing a music sample renaissance lately.


----------



## DynamicK

noiseboyuk @ Sat Jul 16 said:


> And is it inc. VAT? Thanks.


Seems like VAT isn't included :(


----------



## Ed

dcoscina @ Thu Jul 21 said:


> Okay, before I proceed I just want to say I was one of the first guys to pre order this (I think) so my post is NOT to be taken as nasty criticism.
> 
> Love the tone of these examples but I'm a wee little concerned about the release transient of the strings. Like Symphobia, it sort of has a sucking sound like an unnatural release or when there are chords played in succession, the overlap sounds a tiny unconvincing. I'm sure this is partly due to the fact the you Spitfire gents are still working quite hard at editing the library and all so take my observations with a grain of salt. Like I said, I ordered it and I'm so excited about July 29th but was also wondering if you could elaborate on this if possible?



To me the recent demo sounds like you need to extend the releases a bit. I find I have to do that with most string libraries.


----------



## dcoscina

Yeah, it's not a biggie. Still LOVE the sound of these samples. Really WARM.


----------



## stonzthro

The sound is great indeed (along with the playing). Sounds to me like Andy was just playing and it wasn't programmed - a programmed demo would probably yield different results.


----------



## TheUnfinished

I got paid today so I shall be pre-ordering tonight! Nice.


----------



## dcoscina

stonzthro @ Fri Jul 22 said:


> The sound is great indeed (along with the playing). Sounds to me like Andy was just playing and it wasn't programmed - a programmed demo would probably yield different results.



yes that is a very astute observation. I like demos that do this real time playing because it does give everyone a fair idea of how the samples will behave when you're playing them into one's DAW. Slick demos are fun to hear but usually involve a lot of finessing and programming.


----------



## madbulk

yeah, I was figuring that was the reason for things piling up and the releases being weird.


----------



## Ed

bump



Ed @ Thu Jul 21 said:


> PAUL
> 
> Can I suggest something :D
> 
> I would love combo patches, so along with some people asking for multi's like Symphobia I would like patches like the following..
> 
> * A patch with high legato strings I can play with my right hand and low strings I can play chords with on my left
> 
> * I dont know if you have poly legato but it would be great to have a full strings legato patch so lows on the left and highs on the right. It may have a bit in the middle that sounds like it moves over one section into the other kinda like Symphobia but to me it would be really good to come up with ideas wiith such a patch. Its great to be able to play legato chords with Cine Brass.
> 
> I talked about strings, but obviously I would like the same for all sections if possible. Even winds maybe high winds on the right hand and strings to play chords with on the left and then another one with brass to play chords on the left. Mix and match stuff like that.
> 
> Mak sence? I think patches like this would be very usefull if organised like this especially in a library like this one.


----------



## JT3_Jon

JT3_Jon @ Tue Jul 19 said:


> Thank you for the reply Paul.... Are all patches chromatically sampled?



Would love this to be answered as well.


----------



## David Story

dcoscina @ Thu Jul 21 said:


> Love the tone of these examples but I'm a wee little concerned about the release...



Beautiful sounding samples, except...This could be a cpu or memory issue also, and that's a concern. If Albion requires a "powerful system" to get polyphony, I'd like to know now. Please. I've bought libraries that didn't work well on my system, and I'd like to know the system specs for running several of these lovely patches at once. Thank You!

(It could be very modest, just askin')


----------



## james7275

I emailed them with the same exact question, and here was their response:


Thanks for your interest - its a K4 player library, so you wouldn't need the full version of K4 to use it unless you wanted to edit the patches.

In terms of spec, again just the basic spec for K4: which I am attaching below. You can use a single mic position (the Tree for example) and run very efficiently indeed, and then add mics as your system allows. Its very lean though!

Hope that helps.

All the best,

Paul


Windows 
Windows XP (latest Service Pack, 32 Bit), Windows Vista/Windows 7 (latest Service Pack, 32/64 Bit), Intel Pentium 4 2.4 GHz or Intel Core Duo or AMD Athlon 64, 2 GB RAM 

Mac 
Mac OS X 10.5 or 10.6 (latest update, 32/64 Bit), Intel Core Duo, 2 GB RAM 


• Stand-alone
• VST®
• Audio Units™
• RTAS® (Pro Tools® 8 and higher)
• ASIO®
• Core Audio™
• DirectSound®
• WASAPI™
Native 64-bit support for stand-alone and plug-in versions


----------



## David Story

Thanks James!

That response could mean the string release issue is system related. Hopefully synesthesia will say if this is a programing or system issue. I like the sound, but can I use it much on my slave-less system.


----------



## british_bpm

Hi Guys,

I'm currently testing it on a variety of systems, and have it running happily on my mac book pro. I have different Plogues set-up on my main rig and my macbook. That act, on my big rig, as a means of distributing MIDI to the correct slave macs. And on my Laptop, simply as a virtual rack. The mic position controllers work excellently in this respect. I simply run "single mic mode" with "tree" activated on my laptop. Work up an arrangement, then when I take it back to work the big rig , plogue distributes this material to a 5.1 set-up of the patches automatically.

Also, by loading the Albion K4 directly into your DAW on a more underpowered rig, you can work up your parts in single mic then activate and mix in more mics and render down, either by bouncing, or say, in logic, by freezing.

I'm not really hearing the release trigger "issue" you're suggesting, but will leave it to Paul or Andy to quell any concerns. Certainly working OK on my systems. I also, which, for me is a first, am running Albion alongside my other libs but 100% without reverb, where my other libs have to have a bit on the longs. I think Andy's demo is dry also.

Hope this helps.

Christian.


----------



## David Story

british_bpm @ Sat Jul 23 said:


> I'm not really hearing the release trigger "issue" you're suggesting...



Thanks Christian!

In the beautiful sordino strings demo above, every note is choked off when the melody moves to a new pitch.


----------



## MA-Simon

Hey there!

I´m a long time follower of vi-control but never came round to register properly.

Although i am a student (noting music related) and really don´t make any money with music at all, i do understand the concept of "pay-for your stuff".

So... i saved up some money and was planning on getting Albion as one of my first big libraries.

I do have some libraries (HSO, Kirk Hunter Pop Rock Strings, VSL SE Winds, Sampletekk Pianos, Tonehammer Percussion, Kontakt 4 etc.)
But almost everything is missing the fealing of "real" playing.

So i hope this one will really add up to my collection and allow me to at last scratch some point of professional video-game soundtrack mokup feeling.

Other than that... i absolutely love everything steampunk related. 

I´m from Germany so... is the 19% Vat includet? 


Simon


----------



## gsilbers

british_bpm @ Sat Jul 23 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm currently testing it on a variety of systems, and have it running happily on my mac book pro. I have different Plogues set-up on my main rig and my macbook. That act, on my big rig, as a means of distributing MIDI to the correct slave macs. And on my Laptop, simply as a virtual rack. The mic position controllers work excellently in this respect. I simply run "single mic mode" with "tree" activated on my laptop. Work up an arrangement, then when I take it back to work the big rig , plogue distributes this material to a 5.1 set-up of the patches automatically.
> 
> Also, by loading the Albion K4 directly into your DAW on a more underpowered rig, you can work up your parts in single mic then activate and mix in more mics and render down, either by bouncing, or say, in logic, by freezing.
> 
> I'm not really hearing the release trigger "issue" you're suggesting, but will leave it to Paul or Andy to quell any concerns. Certainly working OK on my systems. I also, which, for me is a first, am running Albion alongside my other libs but 100% without reverb, where my other libs have to have a bit on the longs. I think Andy's demo is dry also.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Christian.




are there different options during the installation process like being able to select only one mic so only the samples for 1 mic get installed? (like for my small laptop's hd  )


----------



## british_bpm

All Albion patches (with exception to the Loops which aren't multi mic) load up with just the tree mic's "in", so you can drag a bunch of stuff into your rack, assign outputs and then toggle in or out mics and mix to your liking. Albion is scripted so by switching a mic in or out the samples load or unload in memory. 

Best.

C.


----------



## british_bpm

MA-Simon @ Sun Jul 24 said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I´m a long time follower of vi-control but never came round to register properly.
> 
> Although i am a student (noting music related) and really don´t make any money with music at all, i do understand the concept of "pay-for your stuff".
> 
> So... i saved up some money and was planning on getting Albion as one of my first big libraries.
> 
> I do have some libraries (HSO, Kirk Hunter Pop Rock Strings, VSL SE Winds, Sampletekk Pianos, Tonehammer Percussion, Kontakt 4 etc.)
> But almost everything is missing the fealing of "real" playing.
> 
> So i hope this one will really add up to my collection and allow me to at last scratch some point of professional video-game soundtrack mokup feeling.
> 
> Other than that... i absolutely love everything steampunk related.
> 
> I´m from Germany so... is the 19% Vat includet?
> 
> 
> Simon



Hey Simon,

Thanks for plumping for us for what will be a crucial purchase for you. I am confident that you wont be disappointed. I am currently scoring a big orchestral monster movie for a director who really knows "sound". I'm using a lot of Albion and he is utterly gobsmacked by the sound of my demos. I am also thankful to Albion for it's ease of use. You really can bosh something together massively quickly to seek director's approval before fine tuning and polishing. I don't think anyone on this site has yet heard the orchestral FX, piano FX and FX sequencer.... just you wait!!!

As we have a large number of international customers our price regrettably is ex-VAT.

I also take my hat off to you for understanding the importance of paying your way through life and not ripping off sample makers and software developers. We've actually had people say to our face that they've ripped off our libraries, as if it's something to be proud of, and it's the "done" thing. I hope by us keeping our commercial prices rock bottom and being as friendly as we can that people endorse our efforts by paying for them!

All the best and thanks again.

Christian.


----------



## TheUnfinished

british_bpm @ Sun Jul 24 said:


> We've actually had people say to our face that they've ripped off our libraries, as if it's something to be proud of, and it's the "done" thing.


Bloody hell. How did you manage not to throttle them there and then?


----------



## Synesthesia

TheUnfinished @ Sun Jul 24 said:


> british_bpm @ Sun Jul 24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've actually had people say to our face that they've ripped off our libraries, as if it's something to be proud of, and it's the "done" thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody hell. How did you manage not to throttle them there and then?
Click to expand...


I hasten to add.. not the bespoke library range! 

Although one composer did enquire with lots of questions about the (then GVI) dongle protection, and then lost interest when he realised he couldn't 'share the cost' with his colleagues without us finding out - but actually openly said this to me on the phone.

Some people are strange.

~o)


----------



## noiseboyuk

british_bpm @ Sun Jul 24 said:


> I hope by us keeping our commercial prices rock bottom and being as friendly as we can that people endorse our efforts by paying for them!



D'ya know I think it's as good a plan as any, I really do.


----------



## jlb

noiseboyuk @ Sun Jul 24 said:


> british_bpm @ Sun Jul 24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope by us keeping our commercial prices rock bottom and being as friendly as we can that people endorse our efforts by paying for them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D'ya know I think it's as good a plan as any, I really do.
Click to expand...


Absolutely agree

jlb


----------



## dcoscina

I have had a few people ask me to give them copies of my expensive libraries. I did everything in my power to resist telling them to f themselves. 

The sound of Albion just seems insanely great. I will really enjoy the percussion which can sound thunderous. Really warm sound too. How many days now until we DL? ONLY 5 DAYS!!!! YES!!


----------



## EastWest Lurker

Synesthesia @ Sun Jul 24 said:


> TheUnfinished @ Sun Jul 24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> british_bpm @ Sun Jul 24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've actually had people say to our face that they've ripped off our libraries, as if it's something to be proud of, and it's the "done" thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody hell. How did you manage not to throttle them there and then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hasten to add.. not the bespoke library range!
> 
> Although one composer did enquire with lots of questions about the (then GVI) dongle protection, and then lost interest when he realised he couldn't 'share the cost' with his colleagues without us finding out - but actually openly said this to me on the phone.
> 
> Some people are strange.
> 
> ~o)
Click to expand...


Welcome to the Age of Entitlement.


----------



## devastat

Next week is gonna be good library wise


----------



## dcoscina

I'm looking forward to playing Albion next week. Question- as legitimate customers, can we load Albion on both desktop and laptop? I know with most NI based products, I enjoy this luxury but I just want to make sure.


----------



## JT

I got caught up in all of the excitement for this library. I've never pre-ordered a library before, but this one was too good to let slip buy. Just ordered, can't wait for the 29th.


----------



## british_bpm

dcoscina @ Sun Jul 24 said:


> I'm looking forward to playing Albion next week. Question- as legitimate customers, can we load Albion on both desktop and laptop? I know with most NI based products, I enjoy this luxury but I just want to make sure.



Yes indeed, this library works via the NI Service Centre so the same conditions apply.

Christian.


----------



## gsilbers

british_bpm @ Sun Jul 24 said:


> dcoscina @ Sun Jul 24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to playing Albion next week. Question- as legitimate customers, can we load Albion on both desktop and laptop? I know with most NI based products, I enjoy this luxury but I just want to make sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed, this library works via the NI Service Centre so the same conditions apply.
> 
> Christian.
Click to expand...



fyi.. dunno if u guys care but NI's copy protection is the worst and most hacked protection scheme since the days of "just a serial #" 

pretty much anything that goes through NI service center is hacked. 

ill buy my copy once i see more videos or demos or feedback from users.


----------



## EwigWanderer

Damn..just pre-ordered this... >8o 
Now I just have to find a way to handle these days before the release..any suggestions?


----------



## Darkforest408

british_bpm @ Sat Jul 23 said:


> I also take my hat off to you for understanding the importance of paying your way through life and not ripping off sample makers and software developers. We've actually had people say to our face that they've ripped off our libraries, as if it's something to be proud of, and it's the "done" thing. I hope by us keeping our commercial prices rock bottom and being as friendly as we can that people endorse our efforts by paying for them!
> 
> All the best and thanks again.
> 
> Christian.



As someone who has already pre-ordered, I would also like to thank you guys for even investing time and money in something that, to me, seems so risky because of piracy. I can't imagine how much all of this costs. I don't even want to think about how small the legitimate market for sample libraries may be. My guess is--nobody is getting rich from this. 

I don't know how anyone who makes music or even makes money from music can disrespect a fellow musician or craftsmen by destroying the means to make a living from it. It actually makes me quite upset.


----------



## dcoscina

Darkforest408 @ Mon Jul 25 said:


> british_bpm @ Sat Jul 23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how anyone who makes music or even makes money from music can disrespect a fellow musician or craftsmen by destroying the means to make a living from it. It actually makes me quite upset.
Click to expand...


Me too. As someone who has gone into a bit of debt over the years by legitimately purchasing these products, it enrages me when someone truly believes its their right to own these products without paying for them.


----------



## Ed

dcoscina @ Mon Jul 25 said:


> Me too. As someone who has gone into a bit of debt over the years by legitimately purchasing these products, it enrages me when someone truly believes its their right to own these products without paying for them.



I dont even want to think about how much Ive spent over the last 10 years... what bothers me more is how much money ive spent on products that were TERRIBLE and havent used once. Was my own fault though in those cases most of the time. I do feel today we get much better value for money.


----------



## dcoscina

Ed @ Mon Jul 25 said:


> dcoscina @ Mon Jul 25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. As someone who has gone into a bit of debt over the years by legitimately purchasing these products, it enrages me when someone truly believes its their right to own these products without paying for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont even want to think about how much Ive spent over the last 10 years... what bothers me more is how much money ive spent on products that were TERRIBLE and havent used once. Was my own fault though in those cases most of the time. I do feel today we get much better value for money.
Click to expand...


Yes, I hear you on that one! I have a short list of products I really wish I had passed on....and no company gets off. VSL, EW, even Spectrasonics. Not saying they are bad products but ultimately ones I didn't need for my own music purposes.


----------



## gsilbers

dcoscina @ Mon Jul 25 said:


> Ed @ Mon Jul 25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dcoscina @ Mon Jul 25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. As someone who has gone into a bit of debt over the years by legitimately purchasing these products, it enrages me when someone truly believes its their right to own these products without paying for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont even want to think about how much Ive spent over the last 10 years... what bothers me more is how much money ive spent on products that were TERRIBLE and havent used once. Was my own fault though in those cases most of the time. I do feel today we get much better value for money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I hear you on that one! I have a short list of products I really wish I had passed on....and no company gets off. VSL, EW, even Spectrasonics. Not saying they are bad products but ultimately ones I didn't need for my own music purposes.
Click to expand...


yeah, but thanks for hackers , its hard to have demos of these products besides the compositions professionals make. 

although the less known copy protection devices usually work better , because like NI's and ilok (1) are so mainstream that hackers have template for these.

which sucks, cause we do not get demos and developers dont get money to expand and make better releases. 
and the kids who download it illigally dont make music professionally. 

oh well, 

maybe mods wanna make these few posts their own little thread and not de rail info on this release. which im still waiting for video demos of the ostinato thingy.


----------



## Synesthesia

Well, we do watermark all our downloads now, so we are doing the most we can to protect everyone's investment, including our own.

Needless to say, if we find a copy uploaded anywhere in cyberland its childs play to find out who uploaded it.

Although I do agree that it sucks that we even have to discuss this! :D


----------



## british_bpm

Re. Videos, we're going to be doing these on Wednesday after completing our final beta testing compiling and encoding.... Oh, and at more than 18 compressed gigs there's quite a lot of uploading to be doing also.

I've been using the Stephenson's stuff on a modern cinema campaign today..... Awesome... Also, this monster movie I'm doing at the moment. Absolutely mental orchestral Fx, but in surround with MW Xfades.... Nuts. Don't know if that mayhem benefitted from being recorded to tape but what the heck...

Can't wait for everyone to get their hands on it too!

Best.

Christian.


----------



## Patrick_Gill

This may have been covered in this thread already but I didnt want to spend ages scrolling..


I know Albion has listed 'Stac' articulations but will it also contain the other common short articulations? Spic, marc etc..


Cheers,


Patrick.,


----------



## FredrikJonasson

Oh man, I just can't decide if I should pre-order this one or not. This summer is pretty hard for my wallet, it's Albion or cinebrass. Can't someone just persuade my to buy this?
..Hmpf..


----------



## Ed

I'd buy this unless ... ... you have no brass at all.


----------



## Marko Zirkovich

FredrikJonasson @ 7/25/2011 said:


> Oh man, I just can't decide if I should pre-order this one or not. This summer is pretty hard for my wallet, it's Albion or cinebrass. Can't someone just persuade my to buy this?
> ..Hmpf..



I've been in the same boat as you.
What swayed me towards Albion was the combination of cheaper pre-order price and the 25% discount voucher towards any other Spitfire order.

Hopefully the Mikes will have a Christmas sale - then my evil discount scheming will have paid off twice.


----------



## british_bpm

Guys, just been playing with Ostinatum.......... 

OOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGG!!!!

Christian.


----------



## EwigWanderer

Synesthesia @ 7.8.2011 said:


> Here's a new demo from that annoyingly talented chap Andy Blaney. :mrgreen:
> 
> He is showing off the Longs, legatos, you can hear some of the ostinatum samples in there too - and of course the Harp makes a guest appearance.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/SpitfireAlbionLegsLongs.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> 
> 
> :D



This demo really gave me a reason to buy this library. I have the harp and percussions so I've experienced the sound and I think it's amazing..


----------



## FredrikJonasson

british_bpm @ Mon Jul 25 said:


> Guys, just been playing with Ostinatum..........
> 
> OOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGG!!!!
> 
> Christian.



Is it really that bad 

:D well even though you work on Spitfire, that was kind of the tone I was looking for! :D


----------



## Ed

british_bpm @ Mon Jul 25 said:


> Guys, just been playing with Ostinatum..........
> 
> OOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGG!!!!
> 
> Christian.


----------



## JT

FredrikJonasson @ Mon Jul 25 said:


> Oh man, I just can't decide if I should pre-order this one or not. This summer is pretty hard for my wallet, it's Albion or cinebrass. Can't someone just persuade my to buy this?
> ..Hmpf..


If you're thinking about ordering this at all, then order it right now for the following reasons.

1. The demos sound great and Spitfire has a reputation for creating libraries that just plain kick butt.
2. It's on sale now, a week from now you'll pay more.
3. Order now, get a 25% off coupon for a future purchase.
4. The US debt ceiling. Depending on what happens in the next few days a lot can change. The dollar is not going to gain value in the short term, but it can potentially lose a lot of value if a deal isn't reached. This could create problems for currencies all over the world.

Order today.


----------



## MA-Simon

> Thanks for plumping for us for what will be a crucial purchase for you. I am confident that you wont be disappointed. I am currently scoring a big orchestral monster movie for a director who really knows "sound". I'm using a lot of Albion and he is utterly gobsmacked by the sound of my demos. I am also thankful to Albion for it's ease of use. You really can bosh something together massively quickly to seek director's approval before fine tuning and polishing. I don't think anyone on this site has yet heard the orchestral FX, piano FX and FX sequencer.... just you wait!!!



I just placed my order! Can´t wait to play with it o/~

Hm, getting all of that downloaded will be a real fight tough. I´m counting 2-3 Days here. Luckily i have seperate computers so i can keep one running all days long...

i hope we can get more than the normal 24h download period on this?

Now... waiting.


----------



## dcoscina

MA-Simon @ Tue Jul 26 said:


> Thanks for plumping for us for what will be a crucial purchase for you. I am confident that you wont be disappointed. I am currently scoring a big orchestral monster movie for a director who really knows "sound". I'm using a lot of Albion and he is utterly gobsmacked by the sound of my demos. I am also thankful to Albion for it's ease of use. You really can bosh something together massively quickly to seek director's approval before fine tuning and polishing. I don't think anyone on this site has yet heard the orchestral FX, piano FX and FX sequencer.... just you wait!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just placed my order! Can´t wait to play with it o/~
> 
> Hm, getting all of that downloaded will be a real fight tough. I´m counting 2-3 Days here. Luckily i have seperate computers so i can keep one running all days long...
> 
> i hope we can get more than the normal 24h download period on this?
> 
> Now... waiting.
Click to expand...


I do believe Paul said earlier in this thread that downloads will be given in the order that people pre-ordered. So that means those of us who took the plunge earlier get to download sooner. Ha! sorry, that was childish....but I think we all feel a little bit like kids before x-mas......

EDIT- below is a good example of a track I'm going to substitute Albion string legatos with in place of the current Symphobia 2 string legatos. I need something a little deeper, more resonant and warmer. I think Albion will do nicely in this piece.

http://soundcloud.com/dcoscina/musashi- ... -cinebrass


----------



## Rob Elliott

The length of this thread is scary but I don't believe there has been a demo of 'ostinatum'??

If not - will the preorder be extended until we can hear that feature. Thinking seriously about Albion/Perc (with 25% disc).


----------



## MA-Simon

> I do believe Paul said earlier in this thread that downloads will be given in the order that people pre-ordered. So that means those of us who took the plunge earlier get to download sooner. Ha! sorry, that was childish....but I think we all feel a little bit like kids before x-mas......


Arrrrrrrrgh  Well... as long as there will be a download link for me at some point!


----------



## Rob Elliott

Another question. Is Albion and Perc only available as a download? I am allowed a 4GB DL per 24hr period before they ratchet me back to VERY slow speeds.


----------



## Mike Connelly

Have any of the demos showed off high brass shorts yet?


----------



## british_bpm

Rob Elliott @ Tue Jul 26 said:


> The length of this thread is scary but I don't believe there has been a demo of 'ostinatum'??
> 
> If not - will the preorder be extended until we can hear that feature. Thinking seriously about Albion/Perc (with 25% disc).



We're putting one up tomorrow night (Uk) as we're adding some last minute features.

Best.

Christian.


----------



## british_bpm

Rob Elliott @ Tue Jul 26 said:


> Another question. Is Albion and Perc only available as a download? I am allowed a 4GB DL per 24hr period before they ratchet me back to VERY slow speeds.



I can't speak for all ISPs but believe that our downloader app is designed to bypass such limitations. I have only a 2mbps connection which is rarely actually that fast and I have downloaded Albion overnight 3 times within this month without problems. That's me leaving work at 7pm and getting back at 6am with everything downloaded.

Best.

Christian.


----------



## british_bpm

Mike Connelly @ Tue Jul 26 said:


> Have any of the demos showed off high brass shorts yet?




My long winded video demo has a lot of them in.

Best.

Christian


----------



## reddognoyz

i just pulled the trigger on this. It was a hard decision as I really have no immediate need for it, (and by immediate, I mean today), so there's no paycheck motivating the purchase. There are a bunch of things hanging out there that I want( Lass full Lass LS, HS HB), but I purchased this as I have nothing like it, no Symphobia and ultimately I decided that this would probably be the tool that would get me to the goal line the quickest on a mock up or modest job. It sounds really good fro, what I've heard.


----------



## Rob Elliott

british_bpm @ Tue Jul 26 said:


> Rob Elliott @ Tue Jul 26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another question. Is Albion and Perc only available as a download? I am allowed a 4GB DL per 24hr period before they ratchet me back to VERY slow speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't speak for all ISPs but believe that our downloader app is designed to bypass such limitations. I have only a 2mbps connection which is rarely actually that fast and I have downloaded Albion overnight 3 times within this month without problems. That's me leaving work at 7pm and getting back at 6am with everything downloaded.
> 
> Best.
> 
> Christian.
Click to expand...



Great to know. Thanks Christian. Any chance to hear 'ostinatum' (orchestral stuff) soon? Hopefully before preorder deal expires?


----------



## reddognoyz

british_bpm @ Tue Jul 26 said:


> Mike Connelly @ Tue Jul 26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of the demos showed off high brass shorts yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My long winded video demo has a lot of them in.
> 
> Best.
> 
> Christian
Click to expand...


Hey Christian. Can you direct me to your long windedness? I'd love to see that hi short brass


----------



## dcoscina

Hmmm, a couple more days and ALBION will be HERE!!!

I'm really anxious to here the ostinatum patches too. 

I'm hoping I can use those patches for the type of metered tremolo in the strings that both Williams and Horner used alot in their seminal film scores..


----------



## gsilbers

dcoscina @ Tue Jul 26 said:


> Hmmm, a couple more days and ALBION will be HERE!!!
> 
> I'm really anxious to here the ostinatum patches too.
> 
> I'm hoping I can use those patches for the type of metered tremolo in the strings that both Williams and Horner used alot in their seminal film scores..



ostinatum video or demos would be great.


----------



## british_bpm

british_bpm @ Tue Jul 26 said:


> Rob Elliott @ Tue Jul 26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The length of this thread is scary but I don't believe there has been a demo of 'ostinatum'??
> 
> If not - will the preorder be extended until we can hear that feature. Thinking seriously about Albion/Perc (with 25% disc).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're putting one up tomorrow night (Uk) as we're adding some last minute features.
> 
> Best.
> 
> Christian.
Click to expand...


I point you all to a reply I gave earlier,

With thanks for your enthusiasm.

Christian.


----------



## manyfingers

grrrr...very clearly stated but f***ing tax caught me by suprise...


----------



## gsilbers

is there tax for US folks?


----------



## mosso

All sounding good - any chance of hearing some fx demos?


----------



## british_bpm

mosso @ Tue Jul 26 said:


> All sounding good - any chance of hearing some fx demos?



I'll be sure to put some in when we do the Ostinatum & FX screen grabs tomorrow.

Best.

Christian.


----------



## Ryan Scully

british_bpm @ Tue Jul 26 said:


> I'll be sure to put some in when we do the Ostinatum & FX screen grabs tomorrow.
> 
> Best.
> 
> Christian.





Awesome - I can't wait for my download links!!!


Ryan


----------



## mosso

british_bpm @ 26/7/2011 said:


> mosso @ Tue Jul 26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All sounding good - any chance of hearing some fx demos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be sure to put some in when we do the Ostinatum & FX screen grabs tomorrow.
> 
> Best.
> 
> Christian.
Click to expand...


Thanks Christian - I look forward to hearing them!


----------



## MA-Simon

> I'll be sure to put some in when we do the Ostinatum & FX screen grabs tomorrow.



I think i might be unable to work today becouse of excitement.


----------



## Synesthesia

Thought you chaps might be interested in seeing the UI pages from the manual - just a teaser shot anyway... 

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... TPANEL.pdf
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... INATUM.pdf
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... UENCER.pdf

More to come later today!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## dcoscina

Terrific. Bring it on. Did I mention I'm as happy as a clam to have pre-ordered this? Can't wait 'til Friday!!!


----------



## Ztarr

Awesome. UI looks good. Epic Friday is coming. My FiOS is ready:D.


----------



## Ed

So you cant just play Ostinatum in?


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi Ed - 

Sure can - you can just whack in 'Chord' mode and play, and it will just play whatever rhythm/vel/etc you set in the interface.

Demo coming this evening - all will be revealed.

Cheers!

Paul


----------



## Ed

Synesthesia @ Wed Jul 27 said:


> Hi Ed -
> 
> Sure can - you can just whack in 'Chord' mode and play, and it will just play whatever rhythm/vel/etc you set in the interface.
> 
> Demo coming this evening - all will be revealed.



Nice :D Maybe the demos show you've already done it but I'd love to know what you thought of my patch ideas I posted earlier?


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi Ed,

I think they are great ideas, and definitely on the list for additional multis etc. 

At the moment we are just going through making sure everything is tweaked to perfection for the release so I don't think we will be able to action these for Friday.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## gsilbers

dont wanna be a dick here but the pre order ends in 2 days and there only 2 official audio demos, 1 unofficial video demo showing very little and several unofficial audio demos which any yet show most of the features of albion. 

still do not see why would ANYONE be pre ordering this w/ so little knowledge of it. i know we get carry away with products like this but w/o much demos i think this product now is just great in our psyche.


----------



## devastat

My ultimate wish is that after owning Albion (and Tutti) I will never have to look into Symphobia - which I find way too expensive..


----------



## dcoscina

gsilbers @ Wed Jul 27 said:


> dont wanna be a dick here but the pre order ends in 2 days and there only 2 official audio demos, 1 unofficial video demo showing very little and several unofficial audio demos which any yet show most of the features of albion.
> 
> still do not see why would ANYONE be pre ordering this w/ so little knowledge of it. i know we get carry away with products like this but w/o much demos i think this product now is just great in our psyche.



um, a lot of guys pre-ordered Hollywood Brass long before ANY demos, rough or not came out. And that is a boatload more expensive than this product. I pre-ordered after hearing the initial couple of on-the-fly demos by Christian and Paul.


----------



## noiseboyuk

gsilbers @ Wed Jul 27 said:


> dont wanna be a dick here but the pre order ends in 2 days and there only 2 official audio demos, 1 unofficial video demo showing very little and several unofficial audio demos which any yet show most of the features of albion.
> 
> still do not see why would ANYONE be pre ordering this w/ so little knowledge of it. i know we get carry away with products like this but w/o much demos i think this product now is just great in our psyche.



Sorry, but that is an absurd post imo. I've seen and heard what seems like dozens of vids and clips now, one video alone was 16 mins I seem to remember and covered a huge range of the library, building up an entire cue using every section and some of the more esoteric stuff. There's been more than enough to base a purchasing decision on already, and the only areas not covered so far will be by the end of today. I just don't get the "so little knowledge of it" comment at all, the guys have been doing a great job at showcasing stuff as they're able. I'd guestimate we've seen and heard samples of a good 75% by now and mighty impressive it is too.

For me personally it does cover quite a lot of ground I already have, so I'm particularly interested in today's stuff which should complete the picture and have some shiny new tricks for people in my position.


----------



## reddognoyz

>>> I've seen and heard what seems like dozens of vids and clips now, one video alone was 16 mins I seem to remember and covered a huge range of the library, <<<<<<

Where can I find that video clip?? I've been looking for it but to no avail


----------



## dcoscina

I agree with noise's post. I think Spitfire has been as interactive and candid about their process as much as CineSamples. We don't get anywhere near the same exposure to a lib in development from EW, VSL, Project SAM, or many other major developers.


----------



## gsilbers

dcoscina @ Wed Jul 27 said:


> gsilbers @ Wed Jul 27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont wanna be a dick here but the pre order ends in 2 days and there only 2 official audio demos, 1 unofficial video demo showing very little and several unofficial audio demos which any yet show most of the features of albion.
> 
> still do not see why would ANYONE be pre ordering this w/ so little knowledge of it. i know we get carry away with products like this but w/o much demos i think this product now is just great in our psyche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> um, a lot of guys pre-ordered Hollywood Brass long before ANY demos, rough or not came out. And that is a boatload more expensive than this product. I pre-ordered after hearing the initial couple of on-the-fly demos by Christian and Paul.
Click to expand...


good for them.


----------



## gsilbers

reddognoyz @ Wed Jul 27 said:


> >>> I've seen and heard what seems like dozens of vids and clips now, one video alone was 16 mins I seem to remember and covered a huge range of the library, <<<<<<
> 
> Where can I find that video clip?? I've been looking for it but to no avail




now this actually helps my point


----------



## wqaxsz

reddognoyz @ Wed Jul 27 said:


> >>> I've seen and heard what seems like dozens of vids and clips now, one video alone was 16 mins I seem to remember and covered a huge range of the library, <<<<<<
> 
> Where can I find that video clip?? I've been looking for it but to no avail



This one ?

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... ressed.mov


----------



## gsilbers

noiseboyuk @ Wed Jul 27 said:


> gsilbers @ Wed Jul 27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont wanna be a dick here but the pre order ends in 2 days and there only 2 official audio demos, 1 unofficial video demo showing very little and several unofficial audio demos which any yet show most of the features of albion.
> 
> still do not see why would ANYONE be pre ordering this w/ so little knowledge of it. i know we get carry away with products like this but w/o much demos i think this product now is just great in our psyche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but that is an absurd post imo. I've seen and heard what seems like dozens of vids and clips now, one video alone was 16 mins I seem to remember and covered a huge range of the library, building up an entire cue using every section and some of the more esoteric stuff. There's been more than enough to base a purchasing decision on already, and the only areas not covered so far will be by the end of today. I just don't get the "so little knowledge of it" comment at all, the guys have been doing a great job at showcasing stuff as they're able. I'd guestimate we've seen and heard samples of a good 75% by now and mighty impressive it is too.
> 
> For me personally it does cover quite a lot of ground I already have, so I'm particularly interested in today's stuff which should complete the picture and have some shiny new tricks for people in my position.
Click to expand...


YOU are absurd! 

and he did only one cue using some patches. 

to buy a product for some patches seems weird. 

nor a good video demo walkthrough for some patches, nor demo explanation on the
many of whats said on the marketing. 

i mean, once its out its no problem. we can wait till we see the some user reviews and demo and video demos but if the deadline for the pre release sale is the same deadline of the release and there is not much info on... well, it sucks cause it does look like a great product and buying it for less is very enticing but w/o any sort of good demos seems like its just vaporware, or close it.

examples would be like symphobia 2 which after user reviews most of us where like.. hmmm maybe ill pass on this one cause V1 is still great.


----------



## gsilbers

dcoscina @ Wed Jul 27 said:


> I agree with noise's post. I think Spitfire has been as interactive and candid about their process as much as CineSamples. We don't get anywhere near the same exposure to a lib in development from EW, VSL, Project SAM, or many other major developers.



yep, cause they have very good marketing and established products. 
for me thats a negative thing as i dont like neither of those companies. 


cinesamples for examples always has walkthrough videos, great products and gives royalties to the performers. for me THATS a great company others should follow.


----------



## noiseboyuk

Sorry gsilbers, but your post is both rude incomprehensible, given the time and resources that Spitfire have put into this. I really don't like these kinds of negative and I have to say ill-informed posts in the commercial section, I suggest you take your rants elsewhere. Spitfire have provided multiple video and audio patch walkthroughs and audio demos already, and there is more to come. Please have some respect on their thread.

EDIT - Spitfire also give royalties to performers.


----------



## Ztarr

I would have a preordered from just seeing the patch list and initial price based soley on the ridiculous quality of Spitfire Percussion (shrug).


----------



## Ed

gsilbers @ Wed Jul 27 said:


> but w/o any sort of good demos seems like its just vaporware, or close it..



Im confused too... are you saying the demos were not good?

IMO I have seen far more demos of this library that I ever did when they brought out Symphobia.

i just dont get what you still want to know about, its really cheap and demos sound fantastic. I do want to know what else it does, but what it does here is more than enough for me to know if I want it.
 
If you want to wait for even more information and user reviews thats up to you, but dont claim Spitfire haven't given us anything to make a real decision on this.


----------



## gsilbers

noiseboyuk @ Wed Jul 27 said:


> Sorry gsilbers, but your post is both rude incomprehensible, given the time and resources that Spitfire have put into this. I really don't like these kinds of negative and I have to say ill-informed posts in the commercial section, I suggest you take your rants elsewhere. Spitfire have provided multiple video and audio patch walkthroughs and audio demos already, and there is more to come. Please have some respect on their thread.
> 
> EDIT - Spitfire also give royalties to performers.



U are rude.. and my point is very valid and well informed. i even listed the amount of official and unofficial demos. 

It is specially valid because there is $100+ in the line cause in 2 days there is a deadline for the prerelease. 

i sure want to buy it but i also almost bought symphobia 2 pre release and very glad i didnt. 

just a demo showcasing other parts of the lib, video walkthrough etc would be nice or leave the sale price for a week or 2 longer. 

the product really seems good and all that, whaich aagain i am not slamming and never was. 

just the pre release sale and the lack of demos. 

ithink everyone should help me out to get spitfire going on with these demos instead of fighting me.


----------



## EwigWanderer

I just wan't the download links asap =o I'm happy my desicion to pre-order this (I thought it hard..). 
If someone isn't ready to do so based on these demos they shouldn't come here (this thread) to compalin about it..you get what you get before the release. I and many others here trusts Spitfire. It's simple as that.


----------



## Ed

gsilbers @ Wed Jul 27 said:


> just a demo showcasing other parts of the lib, video walkthrough etc would be nice or leave the sale price for a week or 2 longer.



But what else do you want to know about? If you only go what was in the demos so far, would you be disapointed?


----------



## noiseboyuk

gsilbers @ Wed Jul 27 said:


> ithink everyone should help me out to get spitfire going on with these demos instead of fighting me.



I've nothing more to add except that you might want to reflect WHY you are the only person saying this.


----------



## dedersen

I don't really understand how you can complain about the possibility of getting a reduced price if you pre-order. It's an offer, a reduction in price if you order now. They don't HAVE to do this.

EDIT: That said, please extend the pre-order price until I get money to buy it! :D


----------



## gsilbers

EwigWanderer @ Wed Jul 27 said:


> I just wan't the download links asap =o I'm happy my desicion to pre-order this (I thought it hard..).
> If someone isn't ready to do so based on these demos they shouldn't come here (this thread) to compalin about it..you get what you get before the release. I and many others here trusts Spitfire. It's simple as that.



like others trust east west and i dont cause i can see what they do with their marketing.


----------



## Ed

Are you having a brain aneurysm gilbers? i dont understand this sudden bizzare attack on Spitfire. I have better information on this than Ive had on most libraries even *after *they've released their product. Go to the hospital man or have a nap.  

Just say that for you you need some more demos, dont come here claiming we're all crazy for pre ordering as if they've only shown us a patch list and a graphic.


----------



## dcoscina

gsilbers, I've heard enough sample libraries and real orchestras in my time to know what is worth my $$$ and what isn't. Everything that Spitfire has put up has been very impressive. The one issue I had was addressed and that's about it. 

We're not fighting you on this but we're certainly not going to join your side because most of us feel Spitfire has provided a LOT of exposure to this product. Life is about choices and sometimes risks. If you don't want to risk it then pass. If you do, then jump on board. Just don't complain about what Spitfire "owes" you as a perspective buyer.

Man, talk about the age of entitlement!


----------



## gsilbers

Ed @ Wed Jul 27 said:


> gsilbers @ Wed Jul 27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> just a demo showcasing other parts of the lib, video walkthrough etc would be nice or leave the sale price for a week or 2 longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what else do you want to know about? If you only go what was in the demos so far, would you be disapointed?
Click to expand...



actually not at all. the sound is great for sure, the patch list seems very good for the price compared to other products... still, the marketing suggests many other cool features not on any demos or their showcase is limited. 

again, not slamming on albion just the biz side of it.


----------



## dcoscina

gsilbers @ Wed Jul 27 said:


> EwigWanderer @ Wed Jul 27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wan't the download links asap =o I'm happy my desicion to pre-order this (I thought it hard..).
> If someone isn't ready to do so based on these demos they shouldn't come here (this thread) to compalin about it..you get what you get before the release. I and many others here trusts Spitfire. It's simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like others trust east west and i dont cause i can see what they do with their marketing.
Click to expand...


Well at least we agree on one thing. The EW thing.


----------



## gsilbers

___


----------



## EwigWanderer

dcoscina @ 7.27.2011 said:


> gsilbers @ Wed Jul 27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EwigWanderer @ Wed Jul 27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wan't the download links asap =o I'm happy my desicion to pre-order this (I thought it hard..).
> If someone isn't ready to do so based on these demos they shouldn't come here (this thread) to compalin about it..you get what you get before the release. I and many others here trusts Spitfire. It's simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like others trust east west and i dont cause i can see what they do with their marketing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well at least we agree on one thing. The EW thing.
Click to expand...


+1 (..but it's cool that they gives us raw demos nowdays..) and now back to Albion o-[][]-o


----------



## windshore

I think the whole ideal of giving a discount is that pre-orders entail a bit of the unknown. If anyone is uncomfortable with it then don't pre-order. Wait, make a measured decision and you will be confident of your purchase.

Developers are under no obligation to give any kind of pre-order discount. Perhaps with policies like EW have had where everything is on sale all the time and everything has a pre-order discount expectations have come out of line with reality. We don't HAVE to buy everything on sale. Buy it when you need it.


----------



## Synesthesia

Guys - 

We are doing a quick video demo now to show the Ostinatum and some of the Orchestral FX.

Will be up at some point over the next hour or so.

Christian's upstairs doing that and I'm downstairs mixing a TV score.

Talk about multitasking!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Synesthesia

Guys!

OK - we are still finishing the lib, so this is a raw demo of the Ostinatum, RH on mouse, LH on keyboard, all live.

Enjoy!

Paul :mrgreen: 

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... 20Hand.mov


----------



## gsilbers

Synesthesia @ Wed Jul 27 said:


> Guys!
> 
> OK - we are still finishing the lib, so this is a raw demo of the Ostinatum, RH on mouse, LH on keyboard, all live.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Paul :mrgreen:
> 
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... 20Hand.mov



awesome!!!


----------



## Synesthesia

And - finally! - a quick stampede through some of the extensive FX collection - many MW dynamic controllable, 4 way mic control, 

you are hearing ONLY the Tree mics in this demo, and to protect our lovely customers please excuse the annoying pips we have inserted throughout the demo... 

Enjoy!

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... %20Pls.mp3


----------



## EwigWanderer

Synesthesia @ 7.27.2011 said:


> And - finally! - a quick stampede through some of the extensive FX collection - many MW dynamic controllable, 4 way mic control,
> 
> you are hearing ONLY the Tree mics in this demo, and to protect our lovely customers please excuse the annoying pips we have inserted throughout the demo...
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... %20Pls.mp3



Thanks Paul for these  Now just waiting for the links.. o[])


----------



## noiseboyuk

I was a bit slow to work out what was going on with the Ostinatum, but eventually I figured it out - clever stuff, sounds great and looks really easy to use. Terrific work guys.


----------



## devastat

Is this a bit like the art script thing in LASS, no?


----------



## Darkforest408

gsilbers @ Wed Jul 27 said:


> Synesthesia @ Wed Jul 27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys!
> 
> OK - we are still finishing the lib, so this is a raw demo of the Ostinatum, RH on mouse, LH on keyboard, all live.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Paul :mrgreen:
> 
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... 20Hand.mov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awesome!!!
Click to expand...


At first i thought.. Wow an appregrator...so innovative (sarcasm)

Then I heard the lovely ostinatos and I was really impressed. I guess I have to patiently wait for that link.... :|


----------



## KMuzzey

I love the sound, and the fact that it's sort of an arpeggiator + an A.R.T.-like script. It sounds fantastic. And I'm kinda blown away at how far technology has come in just the last 2 years... what you can create now is light years ahead of what you could create 2 years ago. It really is an embarassment of riches for a composer.

Kerry


----------



## Darkforest408

Synesthesia @ Wed Jul 27 said:


> And - finally! - a quick stampede through some of the extensive FX collection - many MW dynamic controllable, 4 way mic control,
> 
> you are hearing ONLY the Tree mics in this demo, and to protect our lovely customers please excuse the annoying pips we have inserted throughout the demo...
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... %20Pls.mp3




such a warm sound... I don't think this is comparable to symphobia. Sure it's the same concept, but it sounds completely different. Albion is shaping up to have an Organic quality that symphobia lacks.


----------



## JT3_Jon

I dont know if this is possible in kontakt, but with the Ostinatum, is it possible to have a setting like Stylus RMX where the chord will change on a user defined place (i.e downbeat of the next bar?) I noticed in the video (granted this was all live) that the switching of chords was a bit rough. 

Also, will it be possible, like the ART tool, to have numerous different patterns programed and saved, and then be able to call them up via key switch or midi CC? 

Sorry if these were shown in the video, but I had a hard time following without voice over. It sounded VERY interesting though, and I was already inspired! The timing adjustment slider which made the ostinatios go from long to short was GREAT! Can something like this be incorporated into the staccato samples of individual sections to make them spiccato? I'm assuming that the Ostinatum will work with all sections, correct? (i.e. brass, woodwinds, etc?) 

Thanks again for the demos. I'm going to have to really think long and hard if I should jump on this or not, and you're making it difficult to say no! :D


----------



## Ed

Can we play the short note rhythms ourselves like a regular spicc patch if we turn off the (what is essentially an!) arpeggiator? Hope so! Sounds really good at it!!


----------



## mac4d

I only have one question and don't really want to look back through all the prior pages.

Are the legato patches only with octaves, or are there unisons too?


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi Ed - yes you can - just switch off the ostinatum machine.

Mac4d - All have unison apart from the Hi Brass - as they are almost never found at unison in the literature.

JT3Jon - When its sequenced rather than played live you won't get that! You can just quantise and it will all be precise.

Now - bed. Up and early tomorrow to finish the final tweaks!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## noiseboyuk

JT3_Jon @ Wed Jul 27 said:


> I dont know if this is possible in kontakt, but with the Ostinatum, is it possible to have a setting like Stylus RMX where the chord will change on a user defined place (i.e downbeat of the next bar?) I noticed in the video (granted this was all live) that the switching of chords was a bit rough.
> 
> Also, will it be possible, like the ART tool, to have numerous different patterns programed and saved, and then be able to call them up via key switch or midi CC?
> 
> Sorry if these were shown in the video, but I had a hard time following without voice over. It sounded VERY interesting though, and I was already inspired! The timing adjustment slider which made the ostinatios go from long to short was GREAT! Can something like this be incorporated into the staccato samples of individual sections to make them spiccato? I'm assuming that the Ostinatum will work with all sections, correct? (i.e. brass, woodwinds, etc?)
> 
> Thanks again for the demos. I'm going to have to really think long and hard if I should jump on this or not, and you're making it difficult to say no! :D



Actually this would be useful - point taken that once sequencer-quantised the problem goes away, but it really adds to the playability. Another related question - is there a way to make the cycle repeat constantly vs being retriggered on each note change? I think LASS 2.0 will have this - it was one of my requests some time ago, I think it usually will sound more musical when constantly recycling. Both of these are niceties / future suggestions, it looks terrific as is.

I'd echo the question on other sections - in fact, what patches can this be used on all round? It looks like you're using a regular short patch towards the end... what's the difference between the dedicated Ostinatum patch and a regular patch with Ostinatum enabled? (guessing time machine options etc).

Oh, and one more question - what is the logic when there is, say, a 6th note selected in the pattern, but you only have 2 keys held down?

Again, thanks for all the demos and keeping us so in the loop.


----------



## Henning

Ok, I guess I am one of the last guys to pre-order, but I finally did it  

By the way, big thumbs up for Paul who sent me a personalized paypal link without VAT after I gave him my VAT-No. Response to my mail was quick as lightning, too.


----------



## watikutju

well....that ends an epic battle in my head over whether I should pre-order this or not...I finally 'pressed the button' and pre-ordered (with much hype credit going to this thread!) 


now, I'm just simply excited about the library  


........and scared of my wife >8o


----------



## tripit

Nope, your not last. I'm hitting the button tomorrow.


----------



## Andy B

mac4d @ Wed Jul 27 said:


> I only have one question and don't really want to look back through all the prior pages.
> 
> Are the legato patches only with octaves, or are there unisons too?



Here are the legato patches:

Hi WW unison
Lo WW unison
Hi Brass octaves
Lo Brass octaves
V1/V2/Va unison
V1/V2 octaves
VC/CB octaves

All other 'Longs' patches have ensembles in unison apart from the Hi & Lo brass.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## OLB

What a sound!! You can not go wrong with this. 

Thank you Spitfire, ordered!


----------



## Daniel

So is tommorow is the end of pre-order for £299 + A 25% off discount voucher? :? 
I am confuse to have Albion or Omnisphere o[]) 

Best,


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi everyone:

So: the price will go up to the RRP at 8am GMT on Saturday morning.

This means that our friends in the USA will be able to order at the discounted price, and with the bonus voucher, until midnight.

We are running final tests before watermarking the downloads and are on schedule for our release tomorrow.

Very exciting!!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## dcoscina

deleted- see post below


----------



## EwigWanderer

dcoscina @ 7.28.2011 said:


> Paul, I seem to recall you mentioning something about giving an order for downloading based on when people pre ordered. I'm curious as to how this will work. I hope we don't have a little window to DL this as I'm away from my studio tomorrow and would hate to miss my ideal window to DL Albion.
> 
> Cheers!



I hope this isn't true. I'm sure nobody wants to wait too long.. 0oD after making a desicion to pre-order.


----------



## Ed

"Congratulations . your payment was sent."

-

YEEEEES


----------



## JT3_Jon

Final questions that will dictate whether or not I order...

Ostinato Machine: Does it work with woodwinds and brass too, or just strings? 

Sampling: Is it all chromatically sampled? How many RR's? 

patches: So there are no "longs" high brass patch that are NOT in octaves? Are there any individual section long patches? e.g. Horns long, Trumpets long, Trombones long, etc? Same questions for the Short patches.

Thanks in advance for answering all my questions.


----------



## JT3_Jon

Oh, one more quick question: can you use midi CC's to control the volumes of the different mic positions in real time?


----------



## british_bpm

Hi there most of these q's are answered on our website. This is a writing tool designed to expediate quicks demos and does away with the need for massively powerful systems. Which is why we haven't gone deep with individual sections and huge numbers. Ostinatum works across all choirs, woods brass etc etc, and shorts have been sampled with 4 RRs and also have the option of expandIng to neighbouring zones to give you lots of apparent RRs.

Best.

Christian.


----------



## dcoscina

deleted- see below


----------



## dcoscina

Synesthesia @ Tue Jun 21 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> We will stagger the dl links so everyone has a good dl experience, in the same order that people have preordered.



Hi Paul, sorry to pester but could you clarify this a little? Do we have windows for DL tomorrow? I know you guys are probably knee deep in last minute stuff so I honestly don't wish to be a bother but I guess I'm a little worried I might miss my ideal opportunity to DL since I'm away from the studio for most of the day tomorrow....

-David


----------



## JT3_Jon

british_bpm @ Thu Jul 28 said:


> Hi there most of these q's are answered on our website. This is a writing tool designed to expediate quicks demos and does away with the need for massively powerful systems. Which is why we haven't gone deep with individual sections and huge numbers. Ostinatum works across all choirs, woods brass etc etc, and shorts have been sampled with 4 RRs and also have the option of expandIng to neighbouring zones to give you lots of apparent RRs.
> 
> Best.
> 
> Christian.



Just read your website again and nope, all my questions were not answered. :( In fact, your own website is misleading as it only says that ostinatum is only available for the strings, where you've just clarified its available for all sections. 

Is Albion chromatically sampled or whole tone sampled? Thank you for the RR's information for the short patches, but how many RR's for the "longs," legato patches, etc? In general how many dynamic layers per patch? This information is kind of important (to me at least) as I've heard specific notes in the demos that bothered me, but if all patches are chromatically sampled with at least a couple of RR's and/or dynamic layers, I should be able to remove those offending notes and stretch a neighboring note to fill in the gap.

The library sounds GREAT. I work for a well known film composer as a mockup / recording assistant and we get students and other composers comming into the studio all the time asking what they should use, etc, and I've already recommended that they purchase Albion. :D 

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Synesthesia

JT3_Jon @ Thu Jul 28 said:


> british_bpm @ Thu Jul 28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there most of these q's are answered on our website. This is a writing tool designed to expediate quicks demos and does away with the need for massively powerful systems. Which is why we haven't gone deep with individual sections and huge numbers. Ostinatum works across all choirs, woods brass etc etc, and shorts have been sampled with 4 RRs and also have the option of expandIng to neighbouring zones to give you lots of apparent RRs.
> 
> Best.
> 
> Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just read your website again and nope, all my questions were not answered. :( In fact, your own website is misleading as it only says that ostinatum is only available for the strings, where you've just clarified its available for all sections.
> 
> Is Albion chromatically sampled or whole tone sampled? Thank you for the RR's information for the short patches, but how many RR's for the "longs," legato patches, etc? In general how many dynamic layers per patch? This information is kind of important (to me at least) as I've heard specific notes in the demos that bothered me, but if all patches are chromatically sampled with at least a couple of RR's and/or dynamic layers, I should be able to remove those offending notes and stretch a neighboring note to fill in the gap.
> 
> The library sounds GREAT. I work for a well known film composer as a mockup / recording assistant and we get students and other composers comming into the studio all the time asking what they should use, etc, and I've already recommended that they purchase Albion. :D
> 
> Keep up the great work!
Click to expand...


Hi Jon,

Mostly Whole tone sampled, longs are just longs, no RR on those, leg patches have no RR either. I have tried stretching zones as a test and it still sounds incredible even at min 3rd.

Ostinatum wise - Christian meant for the strings we actually recorded cunningly devised samples to sound specifically like ostinati. The machine however, can work on all our shorts, and sounds great on all of them..!

Thanks for your recommendations!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Ztarr

Can't wait. When about (GMT) will DL links start rolling out?


----------



## JT3_Jon

I'm going to invest in Albion, not only because it sounds great and I do think its current incarnation will be useful, but because I'm also hopeful that anything we feel is missing will be developed in a future add-on product. I would still LOVE to have individual instruments available, for those brass lines in which I dont want trumpet doubling the horn melody 8va. 

I also really like your business model and pricing, and feel your a company worth supporting (thus my recommendations to others, even though I dont yet own it!) 

All the best!


----------



## dcoscina

Ztarr @ Thu Jul 28 said:


> Can't wait. When about (GMT) will DL links start rolling out?



Yeah, they're 6 hours ahead of us Canadians so perhaps I'll set me alarm for 3am and start downloading then! he he. Or perhaps a more reasonable 6am. o-[][]-o


----------



## synthetic

Argh, just found out about this library last night. Now trying to scrape together the cash in time. Feel like a junkie, maybe I'll break into cars for loose change.  [edit: ordered]


----------



## MA-Simon

> Ostinatum works across all choirs, woods brass etc etc, and shorts have been sampled with 4 RRs and also have the option of expandIng to neighbouring zones to give you lots of apparent RRs.



Did i read choirs ore is this a typo and you meant strings? 

Anyway Everything sounds really cool and does get even cooler with every new thing you post.

RR on neighboring zones sounds interresting, i tried that with the older Kirk Hunter concert cellos (Thay had only 1-2RR), especially for the bartók samples. I was able to get really decent 12RR Patches out of these samples that way. 

I belive if you use the new morphing between 2 samples in Kontakt you could even get a third sample out of 2 and more with randomising, like using 50% of Sample 1 and 50% of sample 2 and so on. (Don´t know if this will sound convincing tough, but maybe for some of the steampunk patches. But anyway, will probably do some patches for my own anyway!)

*awaiting the storm*


----------



## Ed

MA-Simon @ Thu Jul 28 said:


> Did i read choirs ore is this a typo and you meant strings?



A choir doesn't always refer to a group of people singing


----------



## MA-Simon

> A choir doesn't always refer to a group of people singing Smile


Sooosh... :oops: 
Maybe i´m too young... ... ... 

Or- that definition is quite old


----------



## JT3_Jon

MA-Simon @ Thu Jul 28 said:


> A choir doesn't always refer to a group of people singing Smile
> 
> 
> 
> Sooosh... :oops:
> Maybe i´m too young... ... ...
> 
> Or- that definition is quite old
Click to expand...


Actually its quite common. (see definition 2: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/choir)

but I can see how it can get confusing unless you specify your choir type (i.e. string choir, brass choir, etc)


----------



## TheUnfinished

Well, I will be away this weekend, so will not to get to download it until Monday.

Damn.


----------



## gsilbers

is it right that it is $500 when converted? (299 English pounds)

don't know if im getting charge for VAT or not.


----------



## Ed

It told me when i got to the order screen whether it was adding VAT.

If I was having trouble with it, id just order it and if you can prove to Paul you dont have to pay it Im sure they'll refund you or something..


----------



## synthetic

Paypal charged $501.06 USD. No VAT that I can see.

They seem to be using a crappy exchange rate to bone you for a few more bucks. 

Paypal 1 U.S. Dollar = 0.596734 British Pounds, versus 0.61 on Google


----------



## gsilbers

yep, thats what threw me off


----------



## dcoscina

Tick tock tick tock.....Hoping to wake up tomorrow morning with an email and a download link.


----------



## eschroder

just pre-ordered =]


----------



## michael c

Just ordered this. Is the finished library 24 bit/48k or 16 bit/44.1? I know it was recorded to tape and transferred to ProTools via 96k Prism convertors......

Thanks.


----------



## Pedro Camacho

no email yet :(


----------



## MA-Simon

I´ve got time


----------



## british_bpm

michael c @ Fri Jul 29 said:


> Just ordered this. Is the finished library 24 bit/48k or 16 bit/44.1? I know it was recorded to tape and transferred to ProTools via 96k Prism convertors......
> 
> Thanks.



24 48k 

The Manual is on it's way to you all to salivate over in advance of getting your DL email notification. We're tweaking some velocity scaling and double checking all patches/ instruments load before everything wings it's way through cyberspace up to Scotland to be individually watermarked with our unique WM system (a previous poster commented on the frailty of the NI service centre protection.... well, if it's hacked, we'll know who did it.... so we hope your investment is that little bit safer). Before emails are sent out to our new Albion family.

Can't wait to hear what you guys come up with using it.

Christian.


----------



## Synesthesia

Guys - 

literally last touches before pushing the button. Should be around 2pm GMT.

Here are the manuals for your delectation!

Cheers,

Paul

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... L_v1.0.pdf
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... IENDLY.pdf


----------



## Marko Zirkovich

No need to stick this next to the loo - I didn't find the 26 page read a bore at all. 
Looking forward to my download links. Hopefully I won't have to wait too long, considering that I finally managed to scrape the € together last week.
Thanks in advance for what looks to be a monster of a library.


----------



## Synesthesia

Chaps - 

We are generating the final things, everything is uploaded, shouldn't be too much longer.

I want to run one last test though so we should be able to get the links out to everyone by about 6pm GMT.

It will definitely be today - please bear with us, this is the biggest and most complicated commercial library we have ever produced!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## dcoscina

Cool Paul. I'm sure there are more than a few of us that won't be right at our computers until later on in the day and would rather everything go smoothly with the DL when Albion is ready rather have it earlier but with issues.


----------



## windshore

Glad to hear you guys have solid protection and are taking time to get the release right. I know your server is going to get banged hard this weekend so it's smart to take the time you need. 

Looking forward to getting on my system!


----------



## EwigWanderer

Ok! Bring it on :D My wife is away this weekend so it's just me, my internet connection and Champagne to celebrate Albion! o-[][]-o (someone might think this to be very sad...but not me! Pity the fool!)


----------



## noiseboyuk

The manual is a good read. Is there a definitive final articulation list anywhere?


----------



## dcoscina

I like how it mentions the loose pizz. My main problem with most pizz. from other libraries is that they are much too tight and cut off. Only Halion String Orchestra had a nice loose pizz. sound. You could hear the twang of the strings on those samples.


----------



## Justus

dcoscina @ Fri Jul 29 said:


> I like how it mentions the loose pizz. My main problem with most pizz. from other libraries is that they are much too tight and cut off. Only Halion String Orchestra had a nice loose pizz. sound. You could hear the twang of the strings on those samples.



VSL has those too.


----------



## dcoscina

Which library? I have SE and Appassionata Strings and don't see them...


----------



## stonzthro

It is in the full Orchestra strings library


----------



## bsound76

Patiently waiting here- and I'm thinking- How best to blend with other libraries? Esp. drier ones?

And so I'm looking around for impulse responses of Air Lyndhurst. Anybody know of any?

(Bit off-topic:
Would love it if developers would start to include IR's of the rooms they record their libraries in. Would make our lives easier.
Taking this idea further: record IRs that correspond exactly with the instrument and mic positions of the library. And use the same signal chain as in the library.)


----------



## dcoscina

stonzthro @ Fri Jul 29 said:


> It is in the full Orchestra strings library



Ah, well I don;t have that one except my Best Service Monster Pack. Which means another PLUS for owning Albion! Ha! did you see how I brought it back to Spitfire? 

I know probably sounds whack but I'm hoping that I don't receive my download email until later today. I'm at work and I don't think I could stand seeing that email that my DL is ready and having to wait until the end of the day to rush home and get the library....
Luckily I do have flex hours! Ha!


----------



## Synesthesia

LOVE the champagne!!

Guys, the back end server is nearly finshed processing.

I can assure you that this afternoon has been one of the most painful waits in my career so far..!

The link emails with serials etc look like they will start actually going out around 7pm GMT.

I'm pretty confident that everyone will have their dl email by around 8:30 GMT looking at current speed.

Our tests show that S3 should be plenty overspec for the demands we will place on it this evening so everyone should have a good dl experience but Please read the download instructions email fully as it contains help on what to do if your speed drops.

Back to staring at the screen impatiently now for me..


----------



## Stephen Baysted

Nice one Paul. Have a glass for me. 

Cheers Stephen o-[][]-o


----------



## JohnG

Good luck Paul, and congratulations. I can't wait to hear what the users do with it.


----------



## germancomponist

JohnG @ Fri Jul 29 said:


> Good luck Paul, and congratulations. I can't wait to hear what the users do with it.



+1

Same here. o-[][]-o


----------



## dcoscina

JohnG @ Fri Jul 29 said:


> Good luck Paul, and congratulations. I can't wait to hear what the users do with it.



It's the long weekend up here in Canada which will give me ample time to knock out something from Albion this weekend. he he he.


----------



## wtreeCT

Hey Paul,

Congrats in advance on such a great product, and what I consider to ba a superbly marketed rollout :D 

Now might be a good time to clarify exactly how the downloads access will roll out. I must admit that I've watched this thread with a bit of quiet amusement, as people have publicly hemmed and hawed [and niggled, IMHO] over the merits of this library, stretching out how long they could possibly delay buying it, and the continued questions about the very last minute that the pre-order would be in effect, and then waited right up to the last minute to pull the trigger... meanwhile some of us [myself included] quietly pre-ordered this months ago, based on the strength of the early demos and experience with your other libraries, and have been patiently waiting with the understanding that we would have a successful download in advance of the mad last minute rush... you know, gotta act quickly, if you want the best seats in the house, or something like that. :D 

I know suspect that now some of the "last to buy" may expect to be in the first wave of download emails... which I don't think is quite in the spirit of what you were offering with the pre-order... 

Anyways, it must be really gratifying to see so many people chomping and clawing over your team's hard work. Congrats again and well done!


----------



## dcoscina

> Synesthesia @ Tue Jun 21, 2011 4:30 am wrote:
> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> We will stagger the dl links so everyone has a good dl experience, in the same order that people have preordered.



You see, Spitfire has thought of everything. Those of us who took the plunge early on will be rewarded.


----------



## wtreeCT

No, I was aware of that. But, releasing all the download links for a 19-21 gig download starting at 7p and ending at 8:30p doesn't seem, well, that "staggered" to me... so I'm just wondering how this was all going to play out, while making sure the "early birds" have a great meal. :D


----------



## Marko Zirkovich

The S3 architecture is provided by Amazon - I think they should be able to handle the nearly simultaneous downloads.


----------



## dcoscina

I'm sort of glad that it's taking longer. I've been at my day job and was worried I'd miss the optimal time to DL Albion. I'll be home by the time they start sending out emails. I know, very selfish....


----------



## dcoscina

Holy shit! I got my download link!!!!

Gotta go home...NOW!!!!


----------



## Ztarr

Now downloading errrr Queued! :D


----------



## Synesthesia

Guys - 

Sorry... we just found a very small problem that may cause a dl error.

If you have started your download, please quit the installer and restart it.

It was going too smoothly to be true!!

Sorry....


Paul


----------



## NYC Composer

is the preorder price over,btw?


----------



## Synesthesia

Preorder price still open until midnight US time, 8am GMT....

Then the price goes up!


----------



## jdawg

When will the last download link go out?
Pre ordered a small while ago and yet to get my link :(
DYING FOR IT  aha


----------



## Synesthesia

More links going out as we speak - give it 30 mins and hopefully you should have it!

:D


----------



## tzilla

well dang, I just accidentally chewed off my forearm waiting for my download link.


----------



## R. Soul

Maybe this have been asked before but I haven't noticed so bear with me. 

Percussion is £349, Harp £129 and Albion - with all it's varied content is £349 (or £299 for the early bird). That somehow doesn't make sense to me. How come percussion and harp is fairly expensive, yet Albion is apparentely, quite cheap? Or am I missing something obvious here.


----------



## Andy B

R. Soul @ Fri Jul 29 said:


> Maybe this have been asked before but I haven't noticed so bear with me.
> 
> Percussion is £349, Harp £129 and Albion - with all it's varied content is £349 (or £299 for the early bird). That somehow doesn't make sense to me. How come percussion and harp is fairly expensive, yet Albion is apparentely, quite cheap? Or am I missing something obvious here.



Albion really is crazily priced and it's as simple as that. 

Andy.


----------



## KMuzzey

Downloading now. Muah ha ha ha haaaaaaa

Kerry


----------



## EwigWanderer

KMuzzey @ 7.29.2011 said:


> Downloading now. Muah ha ha ha haaaaaaa
> 
> Kerry



Same here.. Great speed also, about 2.5Mb/s. Cool! =o


----------



## JT

Downloading...........


----------



## MA-Simon

Starting download marathon here too!
May take up to 18h on my end. Great thing i have still lots of work to do.
Won´t sleep much anyway.


----------



## Ztarr

Playing around now. Whats the difference in the patches with TM in the name??


----------



## Synesthesia

TM - Time Machine enabled patches - control on the front panel (check the manual for more info!)

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## watikutju

still wating here.... :roll:


----------



## Malo

@Paul:

Are all the mails sendt out tonight, or will it take a some time to get them all out?

I ordered just two days ago. I guess the mails are sent out on a first come, first served basis, right? 

Really looking forward to hearing the library! 

Best,
Malo


----------



## Synesthesia

Hey Malo,

Yes - first come etc.

I'm still working through!!

Thanks John G and everyone else for your kind and supportive comments!!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Malo

No worries, Paul!

Don't forget to get some sleep, man! (Although - no rest for the wicked!) :mrgreen:

Edit: Got my mail! Thank you very much, Paul ! Downloading...


----------



## dadek

I'm getting missing samples on a lot of patches and multi patches so far. I've got to go right now, but I'll send more details along later. Thanks.


----------



## Jack Weaver

I'm on the road for a week or so and won't be around my rig to download the files. 

Where do I find a d/l of the manual so I can study it in my spare time?

Thanks

.


----------



## Ztarr

dadek @ Fri Jul 29 said:


> I'm getting missing samples on a lot of patches and multi patches so far. I've got to go right now, but I'll send more details along later. Thanks.


I had this issue as well. My issue was multiple corrupt rars which I had to re-DL. Fortunately the problem rars were identified during unpacking.


----------



## Jack Weaver

OK, found the manual link on P.18 of this thread.

.


----------



## bsound76

My initial eval is that this is a hell of a library. VERY happy so far, and I've gone through almost all of the patches.

I wouldn't mind seeing the FX patches (which are excellent, esp. with the MW control) to be time machine enabled the way the TM patches are.

The ostinatum is MUCH cooler than I thought. You have to mess with it to understand its possibilities.

The piano was a nice surprise, particularly the staccato.

The perc is quite cool.

Great overall.

Gonna be a fun weekend playing around with this.


----------



## james7275

How did you guys download the library so fast? I'm only on the 3rd file with 19 more to go :shock: I'm using the amazon server and it's only doing 140Kb's a sec.


----------



## dcoscina

Ztarr @ Fri Jul 29 said:


> dadek @ Fri Jul 29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting missing samples on a lot of patches and multi patches so far. I've got to go right now, but I'll send more details along later. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I had this issue as well. My issue was multiple corrupt rars which I had to re-DL. Fortunately the problem rars were identified during unpacking.
Click to expand...


Mine weren't but it seems mostly in the brass patches. Strings seem fine....is there any way to know which packs have brass samples?


----------



## dcoscina

wait- I just noticed the first packet hadn't installed yet.

EDIT- nope, legatos missing a whole bunch of samples.....


----------



## Synesthesia

What patches seem to be missing samples?


----------



## michael c

So I got my download code and started downloading Allbion. After about 2 hours and getting to Part 11.rar I had to stop the Albion download because I needed to download a few large QuickTimes to make some last minute music cue changes on some work needed the next day.

After getting the QTs, I went back to the Albion download and it started at the top again, not from Part 11. Plus it made a new folder and new instrument section etc., so things are a bit confusing with all the double folders and files. I guess in the morning I should dump everything and start from scratch? The Albion instructions stated that you could stop and when you resume it would pick up right where it started. It didn't for me......


----------



## stonzthro

All fine here, and may I saw congratulations on what is a stunning sounding library!


----------



## british_bpm

stonzthro @ Sat Jul 30 said:


> All fine here, and may I saw congratulations on what is a stunning sounding library!



Thanks so much Stonz' it's so good to hear that it's not just us cawing and stroking parent-like over a very unfortunate looking baby. That people also share our feelings is such a relief!

Christian.


----------



## Synesthesia

Michael,

We had an initial problem in the first 15 minutes or so with a file naming anomaly on S3 - it was fixed so anyone who got a corrupt initial download, the downloader should have stopped, and if you re-started the downloader you would be fine.

If anyone has missing samples, try redownloading (the downloader should only need to redo the first or second files - it should see the other RARs in the same location as you downloaded previously)

Hope that helps!

Paul


----------



## wtreeCT

Haven't had a chance yet to peruse the patches, will do that tomorrow, but I did just finish reading the manual... and all I could keep thinking over and over was "classy classy classy", from the branding and graphics design all the way to the kontakt scripting. IMHO, all sample library developers, both newcomers, small shops and especially some of the large stalwarts alike should take note; THIS is how to develop and release a product. The whole environment around this has been in such a stark contrast to some other rather recent developer postings here, filled with what was a really unpleasant show of ego and arrogance. I hope Spitfire enjoys some real success with this, because they certainly deserve it; this has to be one of the most thoughtfully conceived and executed sample libraries I've ever come across. And it's products like this one that earn lifetime customers. I hope these guys are enjoying some probably much needed rest! :D 

Cheers Spitfire! o-[][]-o


----------



## synergy543

Everything downloaded and installed OK although I get no instruments folder in Kontakt. Just a "Browse" button and nothing happens when I click it. Using the latest Kontakt I think but the manual doesn't say which version. Mine is V4.2.3.4914

Reinstalling the lib and restarting Kontakt gives same results. I must be an idiot or you guys sold me a DOA VI.

Its a DOA VI right? right? :( 

I cannot explain the frustation of getting "this close" and not being able to get it to work. Argh!!! o=? o=? o=? o=? o=? o=? o=? o=? o=? o=? o=? o=?


----------



## Synesthesia

hey synergy543 - 

Can you email me and stu the logfile for the downloader please!! (email address for stu on the dl email..)

It can't be DOA.... ! (crossed fingers)


----------



## Angel

Noticed some tuning issues in the brass multis I think. Have to dig into it when I have more time.
Overall sound is WOOOOOOOOW. The woods are KILLER... make me wanna write wood-tunes only


----------



## synergy543

Synesthesia @ Fri Jul 29 said:


> hey synergy543 -
> 
> Can you email me and stu the logfile for the downloader please!! (email address for stu on the dl email..)
> 
> It can't be DOA.... ! (crossed fingers)



Thanks Paul, I've sent two e-mails with complete report, photos, and log files.

I'm sure you sold me a lemon, but if not....I dun't mean to broke it! Honest...


----------



## devastat

Downloading still.. hopefully I'll have this by tomorrow :roll:


----------



## roblord

HI Paul,

I did a manual download and it looks like some of the RAR files have _ in their names and some don't. Should I delete the files with _ in their names and replace them with the non _ files or the other way round?

Thanks,


Rob


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi Rob - 

replace the _ before partx with . so the filename has two dots in! (no spaces just underscores and dots)

That should fix it.

Cheers!

Paul


----------



## roblord

Thanks, I worked it out - bit slow in the morning! All seems fine now, just renamed the _ files as you suggested. Copying the library onto an SSD as I type. 


Cheers,


Rob


----------



## EwigWanderer

synergy543 @ 7.30.2011 said:


> Everything downloaded and installed OK although I get no instruments folder in Kontakt. Just a "Browse" button and nothing happens when I click it. Using the latest Kontakt I think but the manual doesn't say which version. Mine is V4.2.3.4914
> 
> Reinstalling the lib and restarting Kontakt gives same results. I must be an idiot or you guys sold me a DOA VI.
> 
> Its a DOA VI right? right? :(
> 
> I cannot explain the frustation of getting "this close" and not being able to get it to work. Argh!!! o=? o=? o=? o=? o=? o=? o=? o=? o=? o=? o=? o=?



This might be a odd thing to ask, but did you add the library in kontakt (add library-button)?


----------



## synergy543

Thanks for the suggestion Rami, but yes I did. Then I deleted and tried adding it again.
I must've mucked something up along the way though, I'm notorious for doing that.

**** ATTENTION DEVELOPERS**** That's why you should hire ME as your beta tester. If its possible, its GUARANTEED I'll be the one to botch it up! :D


----------



## EwigWanderer

synergy543 @ 7.30.2011 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion Rami, but yes I did. Then I deleted and tried adding it again.
> I must've mucked something up along the way though, I'm notorious for doing that.



Hmm..yeah..I thought so also, but had to ask to be sure. Sorry to hear you have problems :cry:


----------



## synergy543

Got it working...The WM0251.zip file was corrupted.

What happened was it wasn't downloading and kept pausing. So I kept pushing the resume button (over 100 times, like a kid kicking the soda machine). Well, it kept nudging forwards....slowly... a few meg at a time,... so I kept kicking it.

And the moral of the story boys and girls, is *that's what you get if you're impatient!*
(sorry, its late...)

And thanks Stu, for your help. 

And Paul, I TOLD YOU I done got a lemon! (you can put it in your beer like they do in Bavaria!)
o-[][]-o
*EDIT*
o-[][]-o Second beer....What great fun....such lovely sounds. The reverb is to die for! 
And those steam pads...what a lovely surprise (must've missed that demo!)....like a Jules Verne orchestral Novachord!
Cyrus would be proud!


----------



## roblord

Just wanted to say well done to all involved in producing this. Lovely stuff. Truly amazing, inspiring and playable sounds. It's going to be all over my next project 


Thanks,


Rob


----------



## Synesthesia

Haha.. sorry !! 

If you want lemonade...


----------



## dcoscina

Synesthesia @ Fri Jul 29 said:


> What patches seem to be missing samples?



Hi Paul, sorry I've been a little rude. First, AWESOME sounds. I forgot to mention that in my initial post. Really beautiful sound. I tried layering short string arts with winds and WOW! WOW WOW! Real sounding to these ears. 

I re-downloaded the library last night after I went to be and things appear to be loading fine. I initially had some problems with "ALB V1V2 Octave legato" but once I directed Kontakt to the folder with the samples, it loaded. Wonder why this would happen to this patch and not others?

Going through the other patches now....

EDIT- Even though I re-directed (and re-added) Albion into Kontakt 4 from the new location, for some patches, it still wants to look at the old location. So I'm copy the new folder to the old for samples. 

Woodwinds are simply gorgeous BTW. And personally, I love the brass sound. It sounds like a real group. 


Just a question- I even copied my new DL files (which all seem to work nicely) and added the library from the new location to K4 but some string samples still come up with the missing message and I have to manually direct them to the folder location....thoughts?


----------



## windshore

Downloaded yesterday and auditioned many patches but not all so far. 

My quick impressions are that the Strings KILL!! - Wonderful sound. Percussion and TM based patches look to be a lot of fun and sound great. The Pads sound wonderful. The Low Brass & Low Winds are great. There are some real surprises for Sound Design and non-orchestral production in Brunel Loops and Steam Band! In fact Brunel Loops might remind you of a whole Tonehammer-style lib or 2. String FX and other FX are going to fill a lot of holes in my pallet.

The only thing that I've heard so far that doesn't sound up to the same level are the long high brass patches. Of course the tuning issue has been mentioned before but it is still a surprise to pull up patch after patch of world-class quality samples, then have that trumpet kind of bring things to a different place. (Short patches seem fine though. Noticed slight tuning weirdness on a couple of low brass release samples too... not a huge thing though.) I'm thinking that this lib will continue to evolve and grow. I know this was a huge project and as Paul and team as well as users dig into it, some polishing will naturally happen over time.

As a whole, it's hard NOT to be thrilled with this lib. The strings by themselves almost instantly provide that "fairly dust" we've all been looking for to bring our work into the same sonic league as some of the biggest-budget productions! I'm sure it's going to be a first choice when assembling new templates.

Great Job!


----------



## Angel

libraries are reaching a whole new level... LASS, CineBrass, Albion.... wowowow... live is good for the ones who don't get gigs with real orchestras...
at last we don't have excuses for bad cues anymore


----------



## johnnyt

Finally finished downloading and installed. No problems here. Only had a quick play around so far but I am blown away by the sound. It's just beautiful. Highlights for me are the woodwinds and strings. Those sordino strings are gorgeous. There's quite a lot of content to explore. For 300 pounds I couldn't be happier. Also enjoying my new Spitfire harp!


----------



## Daniel

Another user demo please. 8) 

Best,


----------



## dadek

My total size after unpacking/installing is 18.17 GBs. Is that right?

I've downloaded the whole thing twice...


----------



## Mr. Anxiety

Just wanted to say congrats to you Paul, Christian and Andy for getting Albion out to all of us. Quite an undertaking and a very welcome addition to all of our libraries.

Bravo!


Mr A


----------



## Darkforest408

I just finished messing around with it for an hour. I have to say. I feel like I got every single penny's worth of value for what I spent. 


I really love those legato string lows. I wasn't expecting any "sort of true" legato arts for what I paid. 

What I really love about albion, and I think some may not like this, is that it has a really dark and cold (in a good way) sound. I like to write darker and heavier music so this fits like a glove. The low brass longs an legatos sound almost evil. Also, It seems like every FX patch was created for building tension or suspense. This is not a very light hearted library.


----------



## british_bpm

Darkforest408 @ Sat Jul 30 said:


> I just finished messing around with it for an hour. I have to say. I feel like I got every single penny's worth of value for what I spent.
> 
> 
> I really love those legato string lows. I wasn't expecting any "sort of true" legato arts for what I paid.
> 
> What I really love about albion, and I think some may not like this, is that it has a really dark and cold (in a good way) sound. I like to write darker and heavier music so this fits like a glove. The low brass longs an legatos sound almost evil. Also, It seems like every FX patch was created for building tension or suspense. This is not a very light hearted library.



Ah ha! Nail On The Head! We thought the art work would be a clue, Victorian images of Sebastopol during the Crimean war etc etc. Yes conceptually this is a collection of samples to make marauding mans music with. Which I think we are so happy with the woods, and are so happy that they're very much being "got" since you guys DL'd last night. A departure from their usual sample lib type casting; comedy and romance. 

The library is, by design, Soulfully rough round the edges but with an inner awe or beauty if you will. Hence the ribbon mics the analogue tape the "vibrant" performances and them nefarious steam Pads. 

Having said that, I feel the Con Sord patches and legatos are surprisingly sumptuous and dare I say? Gorgeous? But in that Maud Adams kind of way, when trees are being blown up behind her in Rollerball..... Like the opening of Apocalypse Now.... that kind of beautiful (to follow the fiery tree theme).

Applause for getting it to a t.

Now I'll stop waffling, it's been a hard week and I'm half a glass of Merlot in...

Christian.


----------



## michael c

Synesthesia @ Fri Jul 29 said:


> Michael,
> 
> We had an initial problem in the first 15 minutes or so with a file naming anomaly on S3 - it was fixed so anyone who got a corrupt initial download, the downloader should have stopped, and if you re-started the downloader you would be fine.
> 
> If anyone has missing samples, try redownloading (the downloader should only need to redo the first or second files - it should see the other RARs in the same location as you downloaded previously)
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Paul



Paul-

I didn't download in the 1st 15 minutes and everytime I go back to download, it starts from the beginning. No big deal. But because I have so many folders that are duplicates, at some point would you list what exactly should be downloaded and what will end up in the Spitfire Albion main folder?

Since I will need to delete several duplicate folders, I want to make sure I have all the proper folders/files/etc. in case I need to troubleshoot things.

Thanks!


----------



## KMuzzey

I've been playing with it all morning long, and it's making me giddy. If you're on the fence about buying it and you're wondering "Is everyone overhyping this or is it really this good" -- there's no over-hype here. It really IS that good. There's a density to the sound, or maybe a wideness or warmth, that I haven't heard in libraries before -- not even in Symphobia. Just buy it. Totally worth going into debt over.

Kerry


----------



## british_bpm

KMuzzey @ Sat Jul 30 said:


> I've been playing with it all morning long, and it's making me giddy. If you're on the fence about buying it and you're wondering "Is everyone overhyping this or is it really this good" -- there's no over-hype here. It really IS that good. There's a density to the sound, or maybe a wideness or warmth, that I haven't heard in libraries before -- not even in Symphobia. Just buy it. Totally worth going into debt over.
> 
> Kerry



A N A L O G U E - T A P E !

It was a gamble, but we're certain this is why you're feeling the love.

C.


----------



## Craig Sharmat

I am loving the lib but I am not going to say it is a perfect fit for everything. Those who want super tight and punchy trailer type cues are better served by Symphobia which is more aggressive and tight across the board. That said this is a real cool and warm library.


----------



## british_bpm

Craig Sharmat @ Sat Jul 30 said:


> I am loving the lib but I am not going to say it is a perfect fit for everything. Those who want super tight and punchy trailer type cues are better served by Symphobia which is more aggressive and tight across the board. That said this is a real cool and warm library.



Absolutely agree. I don't want my film music sounding like trailer music which is why we've always questioned the comparison of Albion with Symphobia, for me anyway having never used it, but heard it a lot, it's academic. Different set of principals. = Different set of tools. 

Christian.


----------



## Stephen Baysted

Just installed Albion and been playing around with it for about an hour or two. Just wanted to concur with Christian that the Sordinos are fantastically exquisite!

I've just very, very quickly hacked a short extract from a cue that was done originally with Spitfire Symphonic Strings (sordinos), and replaced it with Albion Sordino Longs MW Multi. I just had to modify a few CC1 things. 

http://www.box.net/shared/l72ogca4fzz882pqgyoh 

Cheers

Stephen


----------



## KMuzzey

I'd also like to add a plug for the Brunel Loops, which are spot-on perfect when you just need some extra motion or textures to liven up a mix.

Signed,

New Spitfire Fanboy


----------



## devastat

Loving the analog sound and the innovative approach. The amount of material is overwhelming. I see Albion as a complementary tool to make your digital tracks sound more lively and real. Thanks a lot guys and congrats!


----------



## tripit

british_bpm @ Sat Jul 30 said:


> Craig Sharmat @ Sat Jul 30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am loving the lib but I am not going to say it is a perfect fit for everything. Those who want super tight and punchy trailer type cues are better served by Symphobia which is more aggressive and tight across the board. That said this is a real cool and warm library.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely agree. I don't want my film music sounding like trailer music which is why we've always questioned the comparison of Albion with Symphobia, for me anyway having never used it, but heard it a lot, it's academic. Different set of principals. = Different set of tools.
> 
> Christian.
Click to expand...


Great job on the library - love the sound, I agree, it's truly an underscore sound, not a trailer sound. I'm just now exploring it and the winds, low strings and room sound are killer. I'm sure I'll find other elements that make me feel the same way. Overall, well worth the investment.


----------



## Ryan Scully

Explored the library for the last 2 hours and I'm absolutely gushing over the tonal character of the instruments/room. Congrats Spitfire - This is an incredible achievement!



Ryan


----------



## Mr. Anxiety

Christian, Love the Maude Adams reference..........

I fell in love with 2 things when I saw Rollerball...... Maude Adams and Shostakovitch.

Good one!

Mr A


----------



## jtenney

Just a couple thoughts on my download and first "play-around" with The Mighty Albion. 

DL went OK, then a couple of weird decompression issues with Stuffit (un)Expander that unexpectedly asked me to merge the contents of two folders. Hadn't ever had that kind of caution message, but I clicked "merge" and all went fine. NI authorization was a breeze.

I haven't had any problems like dcoscina had with K4 not locating samples for certain patches.

I know that Paul and Christian have made quite a point out of "embracing the imperfections" and allowing "a degree of humanity" in not having perfect samples sometimes, and on page 25 of the manual they do suggest workarounds for those who are "offended" (quotation marks theirs). I do have to say that some of the upper strings pizzicato samples are very imprecise, even "splatty", and they may not be as usable as I would hope, or as they should be. I don't know if comparable problems exist elsewhere (I seem to remember complaints about trumpets), but I guess I'll find out. It's all very well to "stand steadfast" against so-called perfection, as they say, but considering the time pressure they were under to complete such an enormous project, I wonder if it's a rationalization for accepting takes in the studio that under more leisurely conditions they might have rerecorded.

That small quibble aside, I'm delighted with the library so far, and extremely happy that I took the plunge!

Oh, one more thing: I would chime in with whoever it was who asked for an IR for the Air Lyndhurst room, since it has such a good natural sound, to facilitate mixing with other libraries.

Thanks for reading, all!

later,
John


----------



## caseyjames

I appreciate the attempt to build in humanistic imperfections into instruments.

It's interesting that no developer has ever taken the effort to map those imperfections to a CC, and so end this debate entirely.


----------



## jtenney

That's a good idea, to map the imperfections to a CC!

I don't mind imperfections in general; I'm a professional violinist and I've made PLENTY of clams in my 40+ year career! But my concern is that in a sample set with only 4 round robins, such splats can come back entirely too often if one is writing a passage with lots of pizzicato, say. I haven't tried an actual compositional effort yet, so it may not be a real problem. Just a potential one.

later,
John


----------



## Marius Masalar

It was my understanding that Air Lyndhurst doesn't allow IRs to be taken of the hall. I know that if they did, I'd use them almost exclusively. I've never heard a more gorgeous space for music.


----------



## jtenney

Hmmmm... Thanks, Marius!


----------



## Angel

jtenney @ Sun Jul 31 said:


> But my concern is that in a sample set with only 4 round robins, such splats can come back entirely too often if one is writing a passage with lots of pizzicato



Not only with pizz. Try the ostinato tool - which is HAMMER - but you suddenly suffer from the imperfections as they get obvious as hell.


----------



## british_bpm

Angel @ Sun Jul 31 said:


> jtenney @ Sun Jul 31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But my concern is that in a sample set with only 4 round robins, such splats can come back entirely too often if one is writing a passage with lots of pizzicato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only with pizz. Try the ostinato tool - which is HAMMER - but you suddenly suffer from the imperfections as they get obvious as hell.
Click to expand...


A little tip would be to try the "neighbouring zones" toggle on the front panel which will run you through more round robins.

I wouldn't use Ostinatum as a lead riffing tool. It's designed to help you guys with your textures, to be more of a supporting role. I'd always plump for using the staccatos and bare Ostinato patches if ever I was doing something up front. If anything but for the mercy of your orchestrators!

Best, and thanks again to all the fantastic comments and praise we've been receiving here, on FaceBook and via email.

Christian.


----------



## jtenney

Thanks, Christian and Blake. I got the workaround about the neighboring zones, and will keep the reset on key feature in mind as well. 

later,
John


----------



## Waywyn

Holy moly, just went through some demos and presentations! That lib sounds awesome! Congratz to the Spitfire Audio Team!


----------



## Mike Connelly

caseyjames @ Sun Jul 31 said:


> It's interesting that no developer has ever taken the effort to map those imperfections to a CC, and so end this debate entirely.



CineOrch has a "tighten" knob as well as a "sloppy RR" button that toggles the splattier takes on or off.

In general I think it's a great idea to include a slider for tighter/looser on patches that warrant it.

And WOW, that Albion Noir demo is one of the best I've heard in a long time for any library.


----------



## michael c

I bought Albion and checked it out over the weekend. It has a different sound than any of the other libraries I own and use. I also have Symphobia 1 & 2. Sym 1 & 2 is a much more comprehensive library and also has a very different sound and feel/vibe. Albion is a nice luxury to have at one's disposal.

I haven't used it on a gig yet, but the sounds are very nice. The Hi Brass Longs tuning is a legitimate issue though. The initial attack is fine but once the note sustains there is no getting passed the tuning issue. I know this is supposed to sound a bit more realistic, but quite frankly, depending on the part written, it may be also unusable.

Congratulation and terrific job on Albion. But please do something about the Hi Brass tuning when the fog clears.


----------



## tzilla

Mike Connelly @ Mon Aug 01 said:


> caseyjames @ Sun Jul 31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...And WOW, that Albion Noir demo is one of the best I've heard in a long time for any library.
Click to expand...



where is the "Albion Noir" demo. I'd like to check it out.

thanks!

Todd


----------



## wqaxsz

There 

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22294&highlight= (http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... highlight=)


----------



## zArt

Hi guys!
An Albion preview video by Daniel James. Very useful.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Czjss4VThQA


----------



## studioj

Here's a Logic Icon I captured for Albion for anyone interested. 

j


----------



## Antibalas HiFi

@zArt thanks for the video link! quite useful indeed.

falling more in love with this library every day..


----------



## MA-Simon

Hm,

everytime i want to edit the microphone positions of the ALB Celli Ostinatum, it stops working. And i have to reload that patch.

Someone else got this problem?


----------



## KMuzzey

MA-Simon @ Sun Aug 14 said:


> Hm,
> 
> everytime i want to edit the microphone positions of the ALB Celli Ostinatum, it stops working. And i have to reload that patch.
> 
> Someone else got this problem?



I actually have a general Celli Ostinatum problem that Paul is taking a look at. It doesn't have to do with mic position though, it's just that I can't bring the sound out at all: it's very dull-sounding notes and adjusting the modwheel or the little bars on the Ostinatum machine don't bring out the cello sound. They're having a hard time figuring out the problem, as they can't reproduce it on their end, so definitely reach out for some tech support -- perhaps our issues will collide & result in an answer for both of us. 

Kerry


----------



## Ed

KMuzzey @ Sun Aug 14 said:


> I actually have a general Celli Ostinatum problem that Paul is taking a look at. It doesn't have to do with mic position though, it's just that I can't bring the sound out at all: it's very dull-sounding notes and adjusting the modwheel or the little bars on the Ostinatum machine don't bring out the cello sound. They're having a hard time figuring out the problem, as they can't reproduce it on their end, so definitely reach out for some tech support -- perhaps our issues will collide & result in an answer for both of us.
> 
> Kerry



I assumed it was meant to be like that. Is it not?


----------



## KMuzzey

Not sure, Ed... if it's supposed to be the cello version of the V1V2 Ostinatum then it's definitely not working. I love the V1V2 version: the brightness and edge on the samples is fantastic. I'm suddenly relieved: maybe it's just a programming glitch. 

Kerry


----------



## Jack Weaver

KMuzzey,

Hi, I found the Celli Ostinatum to be dull also. I was re-doing my template yesterday and came to the conclusion that I would leave it out. I do hope they can make it as exciting and dynamic as the V1V2 version of it. 

.


----------



## KMuzzey

So relieved! I thought I broke the Ostinatum.

Paul & Christian -- I sent an audio example of the sound I was getting out of the Celli Ostinatum and it sounds like that's the result others are getting as well. Is it supposed to be that quiet, dull-ish sort of sound? It just feels like the existing sound on that patch is the lowest point of the sample, and maybe the layers haven't been activated yet, or something like that.

Kerry


----------



## zacnelson

+1 for the celli ostinatum dullness, I have definitely noticed it too


----------



## MA-Simon

Hm,

i dont think it is a programming issue since i checked the samples and they seem recorded like this.

I tried a little bit of eq etc. but then they´ll get unusable becouse of extreme noise buildup. Maybe there is something they can do?

Something small and fun:
http://soundcloud.com/ma-simon/celli-test


----------



## adg21

I don't own Albion but listening to some tracks / demos. The pre-orchestrated woodwind patches sound particulaly amazing and of interest to me, staccs especially. If anyone has done a WW based demo would love to hear it, it may sway my purchase


----------



## bsound76

Regarding the Ostinatum patches:

The manual states that you can switch between a brushed staccato and spiccato art. by use of keyswitches.

I'm not able to switch (thru keyswitching) to the spics for any of the ostinatum patches.

This may be the problem that others are describing- they're only getting the brushed stac articulation.

I've gotten wrenchy with it and dug into the programming and heard the spics- they sound good, but they're not happening with the indicated A0 and A#0 kswitches.


----------



## KMuzzey

Same here bsound - my Celli Ostinatum patch has 1 keyswitch and unfortunately it doesn't do anything. I can't bring out that wonderful bite that you get with the other Ostinatum patches.

Kerry


----------



## Synesthesia

Guys - 

I'm going to look at that this morning, I spent all yesterday in a mix session so I haven't been able to check the release version of the Celli Ost yet.

I'll work out what the problem is and post out a fix to everyone.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## adg21

You should update the original post again to include stuff like that speed writing exercise...will help peeps like me decide along with the demos I'm hearing...


----------



## Synesthesia

Chaps - 

I've just mailed out to our userbase an updated VC Ostinatum TM patch.

I've made it a bit pokier and responsive but you still need to use the keyswitches to switch between the soft 'brushed' one and the spiccato one.

Enjoy!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Ed

Paul 

New update is great for this patch! The celli shorts are now - using the tighter spicc keyswitch - fastastic and will be great for *tight *ostinatos. Also.. some of the double "funky" notes removed or something, every once and a while its okay its just hearing it over and over gets old.

Now pleeeeaaase can you make a tight one for the high string shorts as well  Its so disapointing to have these lovelly short notes but have such laggy notes I just cant use it at the moment. Feel free to leave us the original version too for very slow things maybe.

PS: I also would like to drag the low notes down but I cant seem to in the mapping editor. I usually do this with Symphobia and in context works well if you just need 1 or 2 more semitones.


----------



## KMuzzey

Yaaaay! Paul, that fixed the problem -- you can delete the tech support request I had sent about this issue. The new patch works great. Thanks!

Kerry


----------



## dedersen

I didn't get any mail regarding this. Do I need to register on spitfireaudio.com to get updates?


----------



## Ryan Scully

Really great update to the Celli Ostinatum patch! The spiccato setting really rips now!


----------



## bsound76

Still not getting the spiccatos by keyswitch here.

In Kontakt's GUI, only the C0 keyswitch is displayed (highlighted red), A0 and A#0 are not highlighted and don't do a thing when pressed.

This is the same for all the ostinatum patches. Strings Hi and Low.


I know the Spics are in there, I've heard them by calling up the samples in Kontakt's editor. I just can't keyswitch to them or play them.

They sound great, too, for the celli. Can't get at them yet though.


Please somebody do me a favor and open up the wrench and look to see if the spiccato groups are being triggered at all for you- so I know it is not just me.


----------



## Ztarr

Same as bsound. One keyswitch that does nothing.


----------



## Synesthesia

Have you got Kontakt set to Roland or Yamaha middle C ref?

Basically the keyswitches are A0, A#0, C1.

So if you are seeing C1, just look below that. We always use the Roland reference here at Spitfire, C4 = middle C...

A0 is the bottom note on an 88 note kb.

I'm not sure what else to suggest, I know the keyswitches are there, you just have to look for them...!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Stephen Baysted

Works perfectly here chaps. 

Cheers


----------



## bsound76

Would someone care to tell me how one switches the middle C ref in Kontakt? Looked all around and I can't find it, and RTFM, too.

Thanks.


----------



## EwigWanderer

Theres a switch on the left side of the kontakt pianokeyboard. Below the modwheel control. 

Works here great also.


----------



## marcotronic

Hi there,

the Celli Ostinatum update sounds awesome and that tightness is exactly what I missed but the new patch is completely unusable on my system. What is that? - As soon as I use that single patch my last CPU core peaks and I only hear glitches and noise.

Anybody else having this problem? I´m on a Mac Pro 8 core @2.26 GHz with 12 GB RAM using Logic 9 (9.1.5 (latest update as of a couple of days ago)) and Kontakt 4.2.3.4914. I have a clean new Logic file and this patch is the only one that is loaded. I have activated Kontakt Memory Server.

The other patches work as usual - without that problem.

Strange!

Thanks for helping me!
Marco


----------



## marcotronic

Hello,

I have found the reason! The new Ostinatum patch seems to be the only one that has three mic positions activated by default and this is something my system is not able to play at once (which I find very strange - is this the fault of more or less "bad"/inefficient patch programming or is a Mac with the above mentioned specs too slow for Albion?)

If I play the new patch with only one Mic position it´s running as expected.

Thanks
Marco


----------



## bsound76

EwigWanderer @ Fri Aug 19 said:


> Theres a switch on the left side of the kontakt pianokeyboard. Below the modwheel control.
> 
> Works here great also.




Thanks.... I swear I knew that once. :?


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi Marco,

Not sure.. Its fine here with the same machine (give or take!) 

The voice limit is set to 200 and I'm sure your machine can handle 200 voices...?

I'm not sure what you mean by 'inefficient batch programming'..?

What voice count are you seeing when it starts breaking up?


----------



## Udo

Paul, 

I contacted you about this before, but didn't get a response to my last email:

ALBION - postponed download 

It looks like I'll be able to download early next week. Will the original S3 link you provided still be available? What approx. speed can I expect - does it vary depending on time of day? 

Some people mentioned they had to restart from scratch, when encountering problems. I'm concerned about that. Is there no option to download individual files, when using S3?


----------



## Synesthesia

Hi Udo,

Re: manual links, Check the email you got when you purchased... 

Re: Speed - that will depend entirely on your own ISP: as an example, I am on a 50meg connection here and the downloader runs constantly at 49.5 meg the entire way through.

I'll resend your links email on Monday so you have the latest info - I think we are going to migrate our backend over the weekend to a new faster server at Continuata's own data centre.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Udo

Synesthesia @ Sat Aug 20 said:


> Hi Udo,
> 
> Re: manual links, Check the email you got when you purchased...
> 
> Re: Speed - that will depend entirely on your own ISP: as an example, I am on a 50meg connection here and the downloader runs constantly at 49.5 meg the entire way through.
> 
> I'll resend your links email on Monday so you have the latest info - I think we are going to migrate our backend over the weekend to a new faster server at Continuata's own data centre.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Paul


Thanks. 

Is there no way to download individual files at full speed, in case of problems? (I have a good ISP!)


----------



## michael c

I downloaded the new Celli Ostinatum patch but I am getting no output. EVERY other patch is fine. Anyone else having this issue?

Thanks


----------



## KMuzzey

michael c @ Fri Aug 19 said:


> I downloaded the new Celli Ostinatum patch but I am getting no output. EVERY other patch is fine. Anyone else having this issue?
> 
> Thanks



I initially thought I was having that problem and it just took a jiggle of the modwheel and expression pedal to turn it on... it's like its default state was sound-turned-off. Give it a shot if you haven't already?

Kerry


----------



## Stephan Lindsjo

KMuzzey @ Sat Aug 20 said:


> michael c @ Fri Aug 19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I downloaded the new Celli Ostinatum patch but I am getting no output. EVERY other patch is fine. Anyone else having this issue?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...



I have output but no key switches.


----------



## marcotronic

Synesthesia @ Fri Aug 19 said:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> Not sure.. Its fine here with the same machine (give or take!)
> 
> The voice limit is set to 200 and I'm sure your machine can handle 200 voices...?
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by 'inefficient batch programming'..?
> 
> What voice count are you seeing when it starts breaking up?



Hi Paul,

are you also using Kontakt within Logic? If so, have you activated the option for "Multiprocessor support" in Kontakt? (As far as I remember Native Instruments states that if the host uses multiple cores itself (which is the case with Logic) the option in Kontakt should be switched off) - When switched off, however, I get the mentioned problems. When I let Kontakt use the multiple cores I don´t get the above mentioned problem. But I experienced some strange issues when that option was switched on in the past with a larger setup and multiple Kontakt instances. If you have activated Multiprocessor support - how many cores/threads have you given to Kontakt (all 16?)

btw: "batch" = "patch" -> typo - I corrected my post 

Thanks
Marco


----------



## audiophobic

I'm also getting high CPU usage (80%+ glitches) using various short/ostinato patches (not just the celli), but not on every occasion. Sometimes just reloading Cubase will make it go away. Fair enough I'm only using a Core2Duo though..

Andy


----------



## Pivot

Same here


----------



## Ed

Still really want a Strings High spicc patch that has nice sample starts and the outtake notes removed!


----------



## Stevie

Yeah we need some fixes, come on guys...


----------



## Kralc

Yeah, personally I'm finding the Brass Longs a bit flat in some places, making it kinda hard to blend in with the rest of the orchestra...


----------



## Synesthesia

marcotronic @ Sat Aug 20 said:


> Synesthesia @ Fri Aug 19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Marco,
> 
> Not sure.. Its fine here with the same machine (give or take!)
> 
> The voice limit is set to 200 and I'm sure your machine can handle 200 voices...?
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by 'inefficient batch programming'..?
> 
> What voice count are you seeing when it starts breaking up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Paul,
> 
> are you also using Kontakt within Logic? If so, have you activated the option for "Multiprocessor support" in Kontakt? (As far as I remember Native Instruments states that if the host uses multiple cores itself (which is the case with Logic) the option in Kontakt should be switched off) - When switched off, however, I get the mentioned problems. When I let Kontakt use the multiple cores I don´t get the above mentioned problem. But I experienced some strange issues when that option was switched on in the past with a larger setup and multiple Kontakt instances. If you have activated Multiprocessor support - how many cores/threads have you given to Kontakt (all 16?)
> 
> btw: "batch" = "patch" -> typo - I corrected my post
> 
> Thanks
> Marco
Click to expand...


Hi Marco,

I'm using Kontakt in Plogue, but I'll look into that and see what works best,

cheers,

Paul


----------



## Synesthesia

Guys,

We are looking at the shorts across the lib. Its not a quick task though so you'll have to give us a bit of time to work out which notes we want to correct. 

In the meantime, use the time machine slider, this corrects most issues easily.

Also - note that if you are NOT using the close mics, everything will sound a lot laggier, due to the time taken for the audio to reach the tree mics.

We are adding a control to cut into the sample starts in the update - but the library has only been out 2 months, so give a us a chance to actually work on the update rather than send out something half baked.

I've already sent out an interim fix for the Celli Ostinatum when we realised there was a small issue with the dynamic x fade.

We are also looking at the tuning for the Hi Brass longs and will include an alternate patch that is less groovy!

Cheers,

Paul :D


----------



## jlb

Give the guys at Spitfire a chance, this is a fantastic lib at an unbelievable price

jlb


----------



## marcotronic

Synesthesia @ Sun Sep 04 said:


> marcotronic @ Sat Aug 20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synesthesia @ Fri Aug 19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Marco,
> 
> Not sure.. Its fine here with the same machine (give or take!)
> 
> The voice limit is set to 200 and I'm sure your machine can handle 200 voices...?
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by 'inefficient batch programming'..?
> 
> What voice count are you seeing when it starts breaking up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Paul,
> 
> are you also using Kontakt within Logic? If so, have you activated the option for "Multiprocessor support" in Kontakt? (As far as I remember Native Instruments states that if the host uses multiple cores itself (which is the case with Logic) the option in Kontakt should be switched off) - When switched off, however, I get the mentioned problems. When I let Kontakt use the multiple cores I don´t get the above mentioned problem. But I experienced some strange issues when that option was switched on in the past with a larger setup and multiple Kontakt instances. If you have activated Multiprocessor support - how many cores/threads have you given to Kontakt (all 16?)
> 
> btw: "batch" = "patch" -> typo - I corrected my post
> 
> Thanks
> Marco
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Marco,
> 
> I'm using Kontakt in Plogue, but I'll look into that and see what works best,
> 
> cheers,
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...


Paul, thanks a lot! Looking forward to your answer. I appreciate your feedback.

Marco


----------



## Ed

A sample start knob will not work unless all samples have the same offset delay, not all of them do, which is part of the problem and why delay compensation does not help at all.

It is not just the sample starts, there are "double" notes - that sound like outtakes - in the high short ostinatum patches that make the patch practically unusable to me at the moment. I say just remove them and use the "neighbouring zones" to get more round robins which seems to work well. 

Maybe I'll have to make a quick demo to show why its almost impossible for me to use this patch properly at the moment. The new spicc celli works perfectly, I would just love a high spicc patch that works the same way.

I don't mind a delay, but it does slightly worry me that it doesnt seem to be acknowledged as a real problem. At the moment its kind of begrudgingly accepted that we want it taken care of, I'd worry what needs to be done might not be if you cant hear what I hear.


----------



## MA-Simon

This may be a stupid question, but is there a way of resetting the legato patches at the beginning of each track, so that when i play a phrase and hit replay it wouldn´t play the first note as a legato from the previousely played last note of the phrase?


----------



## Justus

MA-Simon @ Sun Sep 04 said:


> This may be a stupid question, but is there a way of resetting the legato patches at the beginning of each track, so that when i play a phrase and hit replay it wouldn´t play the first note as a legato from the previousely played last note of the phrase?



That mus be the bug I also encountered and which I reported to Spitfire Audio.


----------



## Synesthesia

Ed @ Sun Sep 04 said:


> A sample start knob will not work unless all samples have the same offset delay, not all of them do, which is part of the problem and why delay compensation does not help at all.
> 
> It is not just the sample starts, there are "double" notes - that sound like outtakes - in the high short ostinatum patches that make the patch practically unusable to me at the moment. I say just remove them and use the "neighbouring zones" to get more round robins which seems to work well.
> 
> Maybe I'll have to make a quick demo to show why its almost impossible for me to use this patch properly at the moment. The new spicc celli works perfectly, I would just love a high spicc patch that works the same way.
> 
> I don't mind a delay, but it does slightly worry me that it doesnt seem to be acknowledged as a real problem. At the moment its kind of begrudgingly accepted that we want it taken care of, I'd worry what needs to be done might not be if you cant hear what I hear.



Ed,

Please don't put words in my mouth.

There's nothing grudging about it. I have said repeatedly we are looking at the individual samples.

The reason you need a sample start knob is so that you can adjust the start times if you are not using the close mics, as the delay is audio between the signal hitting the close mics and then hitting the Tree is considerable.

Guys, please.

I have said we are looking at it, what else do you want me to do? It takes as long as it takes!!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Synesthesia

Justus @ Sun Sep 04 said:


> MA-Simon @ Sun Sep 04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This may be a stupid question, but is there a way of resetting the legato patches at the beginning of each track, so that when i play a phrase and hit replay it wouldn´t play the first note as a legato from the previousely played last note of the phrase?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That mus be the bug I also encountered and which I reported to Spitfire Audio.
Click to expand...


Chaps,

just loaded up Hi Brass, V1V2Octave legato, to test this.

I can't reproduce it.

Are you guys using VE Pro by any chance? It doesn't happen in standalone or in Plogue.

Let me have more info.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Synesthesia

OK - its a Sunday night and I am just doing a bit of tech support and messaging before I go to enjoy my evening.

I just loaded up the Ostinatum V1 V2 patch, set the keyswitch to A#0 (the shorter stabbier ones for use as faster osts) and whacked this out very quickly with 16ths set, to an 8 note pattern, using played 'in order played'.

While I can hear the odd slightly off note, and this is what we are painstakingly investigating, I wouldn't regard this as 'totally unusable'.

I am moving the MW to change the dynamic.

I often actually use this patch with the Ostinatum switched off as I love the sound so much.

I am using the close and Tree mics only, both set at full gain.

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... _histr.mp3


----------



## noiseboyuk

Just an observation from someone who hasn't yet bought Albion, but like the look of it very much (and I like Spitfire's approach generally).... I read the manual before release, and saw clear as day that the philosophy behind the library was to keep the patches loose, and that's by design - indeed it was specifically stated that they wouldn't be going through making every tuning and timing perfect. I don't really have a problem with that... indeed I'm quite surprised that the good folks there are now going to produce some tighter versions.

IMHO there needs to be more care taken before buying libraries, whether it be an open sound in CineBrass, a completely dry library like Sample Modelling or a library like Albion with some kinda loose timing or tuning - all of which are by design. Everyone has to ask themselves "does this library fit in with my own style"? The philosophy behind Albion (and so I understand the Spitfire bespoke libraries) was clear to me having read their documentation, and it seems kind of unfair to lay into them for doing exactly what they set out to do. As it is, I think they're being pretty gracious is responding to customer requests that lie outside their original concept for the library.

I hope this doesn't deter Paul & co from doing future libraries in the style which has been so successful for them in the past - to me, Spitfire are some of the good guys!


----------



## Ed

Synesthesia @ Sun Sep 04 said:


> Ed,
> 
> Please don't put words in my mouth.
> 
> There's nothing grudging about it. I have said repeatedly we are looking at the individual samples.




Im not saying you are saying anything at all, I say you *seem * to "begrudgingly" accept what we're saying because based on what you say in your manual, based on what you've said here and based on your most recent post it seems like you think we are just being really picky, for example in the manual you at least one time basically say you arent going to apologise for some aspect of the rawness as if to say you arent going to change it even if people complain, yet now you are saying you're going to be providing alternative patches for exactly that point.

I understand about raw samples, I've advocated less clean samples plenty of times, but if this was a private project even I would say this was too sloppy. I also dont mind if it takes a while to fix, take 6 months over it if you want, I just am concerned that you just dont seem to hear what I hear. If Im playing a spicc rhythem, I need it tight, not sloppy. The second octave in the high ostinatum it is all over the place. Your test just now is also too sloppy, what you hear in Alex' demo is also too sloppy. I love the sound, I love raw, I love noise, but too much is too much! There are also "double" notes, as I say, which are okay occasionally or if you especially need it as an effect, but if you cant control it or it happens every 4 or so notes it sounds weird. Your demo also doesnt show it as sloppy as it can sound, it easily sounds worse than that. I have private string samples that have poor sample starts but even these are way tighter than these ones. 

There is also an issue with the legato in the high strings but I dont want to come off as too critical right now. The reason I want this is because of how *nice *the source material is, I just wish i could use the high string ostinatum patch as that is what a lot of my writing uses. ie. fast spicc rhythms,

I'll have to do a quick demo to show you why I cant use it and why the celli ostinatum fix works and why the current high string ostinatum does not.



> The reason you need a sample start knob is so that you can adjust the start times if you are not using the close mics, as the delay is audio between the signal hitting the close mics and then hitting the Tree is considerable.



Fair enough for the far mics.


----------



## zacnelson

I definitely think it would great if you post a short file Ed so we can hear exactly these double notes etc


----------



## KMuzzey

I'm at the opposite end of the spectrum, because I really love when the short string ostinatum patches generate the occasional odd-man-out harmonic or scratching sound. That's the stuff that realism is made of... my ears can't get enough of it.  

Kerry


----------



## Justus

Hi Spitfire-Team!
I just went through the Orchestra FX patches again.
They are just beautiful and a library in itself.
A great idea to include multisampled textures.


----------



## Ed

zacnelson @ Sun Sep 04 said:


> I definitely think it would great if you post a short file Ed so we can hear exactly these double notes etc



Finally had a chance. Played this in real quick but should but you an idea of what I mean.

All of this is quantised 100%, with the modwheel controlling dynamics and is pushed to the max, because it sounds worse once you get into this kind of dynamic.

First you hear the new Ostinatum celli patch, all very tight, clean and on the beat. The second is using the High Ostinatum patch playing the same thing.

http://www.edbradshawmusic.com/Albion_quick_spicc_test_Low_VS_High.mp3 (www.edbradshawmusic.com/Albion_quick_sp ... S_High.mp3)

 Ostinatum is turned off. Now to me the second one is all over the place in terms of tightness, I just cant use it like this when Im writing passages like this. It gets a LOT more noticable when its in context and you have a solid rhythm behind it. At some points its worse than others in this section and you should be able to tell where it all really falls apart. Its frustrating because as you can hear the sound is so great!

EDIT: PS I have the close mics and the main mics activated here. On the high shorts they are both at the max.


----------



## Synesthesia

Ed - 

Which keyswitch have you pressed at the start of that Ostinatum passage? It almost sounds like you have both the loose and the tight playing at the same time.. 

Can you email me the midi file please so I can check whats going on here?

thanks,

Paul


----------



## Ed

> Which keyswitch have you ....



...... :o .......







So ....apparently I never noticed there was meant to be a keyswitch on the high string patch as well. I am an idiot.

In the interests of fairness, for the observers here is the passage again, using the spicc keyswitch with a little bit at the end (again its all quantised 100%):
http://www.edbradshawmusic.com/Albion_quick_high_short_keyswitch_spicc.mp3 (www.edbradshawmusic.com/Albion_quick_hi ... _spicc.mp3)



I still find it a little loose in places and I think the above passage shows where, but it IS good now and I probably wouldnt have complained and can be tightened up with the time machine. Holy moly. 

In my own defense... in every demo Ive heard no one ever seemed to use that keyswitch for this kind of passage, it sounded like they used sloppy version every time so I guess I assumed that is how it was supposed to sound. I apologise for my user error, Paul. 

But, maybe you can tell me if theres anything Im doing wrong here as well? Im not going to presume its not me this time. 
http://www.edbradshawmusic.com/Albion_High_CS_legato_problem.mp3 (www.edbradshawmusic.com/Albion_High_CS_ ... roblem.mp3)

I hear a lot of phasing, am I doing anything wrong? Should it sound like this? Its in the high octave patch legato as well, its just its most noticable here in the CS legato patch


----------



## Ztarr

Hmm. Is there a way to use CCs with the Transpose?


----------



## Riffs

I'd just like to say that I have used Albion quite a bit now on a variety of projects and absolutely love it! No problems to report I'm pleased to say.

Definitely one 'for composers by composers' - very intuitive in feel and musically sensitive sounds. 

Excellent work chaps


----------



## Scrianinoff

Riffs @ Thu 08 Sep said:


> Definitely one 'for composers by composers' - very intuitive in feel and musically sensitive sounds.
> 
> Excellent work chaps



+1

Quick question:How (or when) can I conttol the legato speed slider by midi cc or automation?


----------



## tripit

Finally got a chance to put Albion to work. I love the sound. Great job there. But, there are some dodgy loop points in the long CS strings. I don't mind a little waver or slight dip, but I'm finding some that are so bad that I can't sustain through a section without it sticking out like a sore thumb. For instance, hold down Ab5 on V1V2Vas long CS. 

Any remedy in the works for smoothing out some of the loop points?


----------



## Ryan Scully

tripit @ Wed Sep 14 said:


> Finally got a chance to put Albion to work. I love the sound. Great job there. But, there are some dodgy loop points in the long CS strings. I don't mind a little waver or slight dip, but I'm finding some that are so bad that I can't sustain through a section without it sticking out like a sore thumb. For instance, hold down Ab5 on V1V2Vas long CS.
> 
> Any remedy in the works for smoothing out some of the loop points?





I absolutely adore the library but have noticed this as well(also in the regular non-CS long strings). 



Ryan


----------



## Diffusor

wow, these sound totally amazing. Making me regret my Hollywood Strings purchase! They sound not so very Hollywood compared to these, though of course they are way more detailed. I would love to see Albion expanded in the future.


----------



## tripit

Also ran into some issues with the Celli Ost v2. It is very cpu hungry, works fine with one mic, crackle city with two mics and won't even play with three mics. 
Anyone have Ablion running off of an SSD?


----------



## EwigWanderer

I have Albion on a ssd. In my template I have almost every patch (excluding steam band and brunel loops) loaded with all the mics and I haven't have any issues with it. My template includes also cinebrass, hollywoodwinds, some symphobia 2, Spitfire percs (all mics and almost all the patches), Spitfire harp and lass ls.

PC setup: i7 960 3.2GHz, 24gb RAM. 64Bit win7 pro and Cubase 6 64bit


----------



## Diffusor

I am curious to hear some demos of the Bespoke stuff but can't seem to find any. I know they aren't "commercially" available but I am still quite curious.


----------



## Stephen Baysted

Diffusor @ Sun Sep 18 said:


> I am curious to hear some demos of the Bespoke stuff but can't seem to find any. I know they aren't "commercially" available but I am still quite curious.



Here you go: 

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... e_Atocha(2).mp3

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... _Celli.mp3


----------



## bsound76

I noticed there's mention of some brass expansions in-the-works for Albion on the Spitfire site and in the SOS review. Sounds cool- something about unison brass.


----------



## ysnyvz

yes i saw it too



> *You may want to reserve some more drive space, as Spitfire have promised expansion packs for the library later this year, one of which is a unison brass ensemble of four French horns and three tenor trombones. No price details are available yet*.



and from spitfire:



> *That of there being no Unison High Brass. Well….. guess what, we’ve been back into the hall and have recorded a whole new set of unison high brass. But featuring some scintillating British talent on Horns & Trombones, to give you that biting top line brass section that would proudly sit on a Christopher Nolan film. This is due for release in early 2012 as an optional add-on upgrade alongside mixed ensemble patches, a raft of new Brunel Loops, Stephenson Steam Band patches and a very…. very nice surprise in Darwin Percussion. This will remain true to the Albion spirit and be very reasonably priced.*


----------



## Diffusor

Just being playing with my new Albion tonight. Sounds freaking glorious. Hollywood Strings has instantly become a $1400 doorstop. The sound is so right. THe focus and tightness of the strings yet sounding so full and luscious grit and texture. I was never totally happy with HS. It's too flabby and unfocused. Plus I am sick of dealing with Play and HS's resource overhead. I don't really do traditional ochestral arrangement so the hi/lo ensemble approach of Albion will suit me just fine. Anyone wanna buy HS from me? Oh wait...I forgot EW don't allow resale of a dongled product.


One minor quibble....I did hear some click noises in some of the legato string transitions. Sounds like recorded noises and not a technical glitch.

And....is there now way to route each mic to it's own Kontakt output? If not, could this happen? Also, could we at least get text input on the faders to get a more accurate level setting?

And lastly, the style and mood of this library could have really used some portamento articulations on the strings

thanks! and great job on this. Spitfire are my new favs and I can only imagine what the Bespoke stuff is like but sadly.... Looking forward to the Solo Strings now.


----------

